# [Epic D&D] Peace No More (Full-Again)



## Arknath (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey Jemal...I took the liberty of starting ya a thread for your "core rule only" game...hope ya don't mind. 

Jemal has all the details, but this is for people who want to be involved in a CORE RULE BOOK ONLY epic game (PHB, DMG and ELH).

Let me ask for a spot officially here.. 

_Edit: Just FYI for the newcomer, this is Jemal's game, I just started the thread.  You'll find all the necessary game stats listed here, so please address Jemal when asking the questions._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 11, 2003)

If he's into running it, and there's room, count me in. I agree a lot with the core-rules philosophy (esp for PbP, where you can't just pass a book around), but maybe that's just cause I don't have the cash to shell out for all the books involved 

Character-wise, I wouldn't mind playing "the Cleric" (haven't done that in a while), but I don't have much concept beyond that (although the archetypal cleric can still be pretty interesting to roleplay on its own).

Out of curiosity, would all the player-characters be assumed to know each other, have adventured together, et cetera? Could require some in-party group history, but that could be fun itself.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 11, 2003)

> Out of curiosity, would all the player-characters be assumed to know each other, have adventured together, et cetera? Could require some in-party group history, but that could be fun itself.




I think that would be very cool...count me towards that vote...


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

Guilt puppy - That's the exact reason I prefer it as core rules, b/c not everyone has the resources for much more than Core books. (Including me..)  Most of my 'splat' rules come from either Dragon Mag, or whatever books I manage to borrow off of my friends.

Arknath - thnx, it's not a problem for me.

Now, onto details.
Books: As said before, PHB, DMG, ELH.
Races: PHB Races, I might allow some of the ones that have EL adjustments on table 2-4 in the DMG, but that's on a case-by-case basis.
Classes: ALL PH classes, all DMG prestige clases, and the classes from the ELH other than the psionics (I have nothing against it, I just don't have the book)
LVL: depends on what the players want, I'ld like everyone who's interested to vote for a lvl. anythnig lvl 21-50 is acceptable to me, and After everyone votes, I'll take the average of all the lvls(Rounded up).
Everything else depends on what lvl you vote, so I'll post the rest of the details in a new post once lvl is decided.
First 3 (Maybe 4) people to vote for a lvl are in.  Plus there's a spot reserved for Arknath once he votes.
So final total should run 4-5 people.  That should be enough, especially if people end up with Cohorts.

OH, speaking of which.. I don't allow cohorts to have Leadership.
Another vote - for Cohorts should we recruit people to play them, let the PC with the Leadership play their own cohort, or should I play them.

So what I need from everyoen: 
LVL you wanna play, Race/Class concept, and vote on the Leadership thing.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 11, 2003)

I vote on 35, that's just me.  Also, I would like to play a druid...half elf possibly.  As far as leadership goes...well, I think it would be cool to recruit...but then we may run into confusion and space problems...so I vote for recruitment or DM controlled.

What is going to be your take on epic spells?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 11, 2003)

My vote for level: 30. Well into epic power, but still somewhat within the realm of earthly concerns, which allows for more storyline options.

Probably won't take Leadership, but if I did I'd prefer someone else (either you or another player) to play the cohort, as that leaves room for more beneficial conversation.

Edit: Missed where you asked for race/class concept. I'm thinking somewhere between Half-Orc Cleric of Cuthbert or human Monk... Basically, someone who is both extremely wise and extremely humble. Along those lines, I'm also considering playing a character not unlike Exantrius from my sig game (I really started to enjoy playing him, even as an NPC, so there's a certain appeal.) Also wouldn't mind playing a vastly more advanced version of Vopha from a Game of Improvising (which, sadly, died) if you want to look that up for reference... Although I might need to talk to you about a few house-rules to make that character work.

In short, not really too decided, will get more clear once I see what everyone else is playing. Playing a cleric would be first choice (epic spells are fun to design!), but hardly required.

Also, a big factor is going to be whether or not we have a group history... If we've been supposedly functioning as a party for some time, then that rules out certain character concepts which I might otherwise go for. Anyway... Yeah, I guess that answers that part of the question


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2003)

Level 30 or 35 would be fine with me.  Perhaps level 33 since everyone gets an extra feat.

The board ate my first post, but I was thinking of playing a cleric, an aasimar sorcerer/paladin if that race is available, or fighter rogue for lots of feats and skills.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

If you wouldn't mind me playing, I'm interested in making an epic level wizard.

Around level 30 sounds fun to me, though I can adapt to whatever is decided if you let me join.


----------



## perivas (Mar 12, 2003)

This sounds like an excellent idea!  I very much appreciate the concept of a core-books-only epic campaign.  I put my vote in as a level 30th sorceror with a cohort to be run by the DM.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 12, 2003)

I would like you consideration to run a cohort if you decide to go that route.  Would the cohort be epic level as well?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2003)

votes/concepts:
Pervias: lvl 30 Sorc
Sollir: lvl 30 Wiz
Victim: Lvl 33 Assimar sorc/paladin (Asimar ARE on chart 2-4, as a + 1 lvl adjustment)
GPuppy: lvl 30 cleric/monk
Arknath: Lvl 35 Druid
Emerald: Cohort (LVL depends on Epic Leadership Score, probably Epic lvl.)

OK, I'll go with lvl 32 then.  Cohorts will be played by recruited people (Such as Emerald).  Before I start recruiting for them, though, I'ld like an estimate of how many we'll need.. Start working on your characters, and anyone who's planning on taking leadersship+Epic Leadership, or who's thinking of it, pls post that so we don't have to wait for all the PCs to be made, then come back and make the Cohorts.

Party History: It would be easiest for me as a DM if you had some reason to trust each other, so I'ld prefer it if we could all work up a bit of party history/why you're all together.  If GPuppy has a diff concept (Like he said), then his character could be a new addition or something.

Alignment restrictions/Preferences: I'ld really prefer it if everyone was the same on the Good/Neutral/Evil Axis, so there's no alignment conflict.  I'ld PREFER Good.

Char Creation:
lvl: 32.  That lets you all look forward to gaining a feat when you lvl up.

RACE: To Victim and anyone else who wants to play a race with a lvl adjustment, You'll have the same XP as everyone else, but I count Special races as having lvls in that race, so you would basically be a lvl 31 Sorc/Paladin, lvl 1 Assimar.  And no, you can't take more lvls or less lvls than the lvl adjustment from the chart, it's just to keep XP in line. You also would be lvl 32 CHARACTER lvl, so max ranks is still 35, and you'ld still get a feat for being lvl 33 when you lvl up.

XP: Enough to put you halfway between Lvl 33 and lvl 34.  The Extra XP you can either keep, or use on item creation/spellcasting(Wishes, Permanency, etc)/epic spells.

Stats: 48 point buy, (Don't forget the 8 ability Increases from lvl.  I'ld like everyone to keep track of how each stat gets to where it is.)

HP: Max first lvl, 3/4 after that (d4=3, d6=4, d8=6, d10=7, d12=9).

Equipment: as per the ELH for lvl 33.  Can't buy anything that costs more than 1/3rd your starting gold.  Also: No rings of elemental immunity exist in this world unless you create them yourselves.


Creating Cohorts: 
These will be done by whoever plays the Cohort.  I'ld like you to choose class/race yourself, not just do what the guy with Leadership tells you.  For now We're not recruiting cohorts (Until we know how many we'll need), But I'll leave this here so I don't have to write it in later.

LVL depends, as normal, upon the Leadership score, and whether they've got Epic Leadership in addition to normal.  Without Epic leadership, the highest Cohort lvl will be 17, so I'ld highly suggest advancing it to Epic if you're planning on going that way.

HOUSE RULE: any Cohort whose lvl exceeds his leaders max cohort lvl due to Leadership score during gameplay becomes a PC and ceases being a Cohort.

XP: Enough to put you half-way between your starting lvl and the next highest lvl.  The Extra XP you can either keep, or use on item creation/spellcasting(Wishes, Permanency, etc)/epic spells.

Stats: 
44 points, standard pont-buy (Plus ability increases from lvl)

HP: Same as PCs

Equipment: As per an NPC of your lvl (NOT a PC) times 1.5, Same spending limit as PCs.



Now that that's out of the way, I'll address Epic Spells.  They're ok by me, but you'll have to e-mail me all the details, and I'll do the Spellcraft role to see if you can create it.  

Anything else?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 12, 2003)

Well, if y'all need a cohort, ya know where t' find me.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll be needing a cohort at level 15...just to let you know...


----------



## Calim (Mar 12, 2003)

*Cohort*

I would be interested in playing a cohort.

and I come with References


----------



## Arknath (Mar 12, 2003)

Few questions...

How does Intelligence increases work for skill points in your game?

When druids wild shape (without masters of the wild) is their equipment still in effect (I know the PHB says no, but you're the DM and it will determine what types of equpment I purchase).


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 13, 2003)

Questions: What all do you want from us, and where do we deliver it? Character sheets are assumed, but what about histories, et cetera? Also, post character sheets/histories here, or email them, or what?


----------



## Emerald (Mar 13, 2003)

I would like to be Arknath's 15 lvl ranger cohort.  Since I am not epic level would that change the point buy or any of the other cohort specs for my character?  Also, what exactly is the difference between a PC and a Cohort in this game?  In the games I have played the player who took the leadership feat alway played the cohort so it was very much a "I do what my leader tells me" role.  Will it be the same here?


----------



## Thain (Mar 13, 2003)

If you've room for more, I'd like to join. Personally, I'd liek to see soemthign start at about level 20 or 21 -just barely Epic- and then go from there. 

I agree whole-heartedly with the "Core Rules Only" idea, and woudl be intereted in playing a Monk, perhaps a Fighter.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 13, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Char Creation:
> lvl: 32.  That lets you all look forward to gaining a feat when you lvl up.
> 
> ...
> ...




Just caught something: Most of that implies starting level 33, whereas it's pretty clear starting level is 32... Did you mean what I think you meant, or what you said?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 13, 2003)

Arknath - Unless you (Or whoever ends up playing the cohort) are planning to keep him/her COMPLETELY out of the combat, s/he'll die in the first combat encounter if s/he's lvl 15 vs CR 30+ creatures/characters.  I'm not trying to tel you what to do, just warning you.

Unlike Constitution, Intelligence Increases are NOT retroactive, they begin working on Skill points when they are acrued, not before, so you'll have to keep track of which lvls you increase your int at.  ALSO, only Permanent Intelligence increases (Wishes, Tomes, Lvl bonus) affect Skill points, not Temporary Magic (IE Headband of Intellect)

Wild Shape supresses magical effects from items, yes, but only for items that affect your physical being (enhancement bonuses to STR/Con/Dex, Armour, etc).  Other stuff SHOULD keep working such as skill bonuses and so forth, but I'ld need examples if you wanted to know abou anything specific.

GPuppy - That was a typo, Everything that says 33 should say 32. (Equipment for lvl 32 chars, and XP half-way between 32 and 33)

Thain - Sorry, but we're full up for PCs.. 

Leaders/Cohorts - Cohorts in my games are either relatives, close friends, or people who follow you for some other reason.  The reason depends on the Leader, and the relationship between you is what determines how the cohort responds.  The cohort is in the hands of ITS OWN player, but depending on the relationship, may take orders from the leader.. He/she will most certainly see suggestions and advice from their leader, and favours, etc.  
When in doubt, Cohorts, Just keep in mind: s/he is your leader, and you are his/her follower.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 13, 2003)

Sounds nifty. Jemal, you have anything in mind for party-history, or is that up to us?

To get that ball rolling, character I'm planning right now is a Cleric, focused on undead... I've done a lot of "hunter-of-the-undead" types before (always for games that never get off the ground), but they've always been dark figures in-and-of-themselves -- I think it would be interesting to go for the more classical style (which is, curiously enough, more new to me). Keeping the general personality I had planned beforehand (humble, wise, yet still very set in his ways.)

While focused on undead, I'm not planning on totally dedicating the character to that aspect of the game -- it's just his main theme, and he's equally interested in healing, preserving the cause of good, et cetera... (Going with Pelor, or someone similar if we're using a different pantheon). So his role in the party will be easy enough, and his reasons for traveling can be as simple as "for the cause of good."

Switching topics: I'll admit this is my first go at epic levels. Any criteria for what qualifies as a survivable 32nd level character? Can you get away with having weaknesses (for instance, clunking around in full-plate?)... I tried putting together a Monk/Cleric initially, but found myself getting too caught up in trying to be as well-rounded as possible (huge AC, huge saves, skills, et cetera), and ending up with a character I didn't have a really good feel for. Mainly, I'm just intimidated by the unknown territory -- just wondering which priorities become most important at that level in terms of staying alive and staying effective.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 13, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Arknath - Unless you (Or whoever ends up playing the cohort) are planning to keep him/her COMPLETELY out of the combat, s/he'll die in the first combat encounter if s/he's lvl 15 vs CR 30+ creatures/characters.  I'm not trying to tel you what to do, just warning you.*




*blink* I didn't know that he had written that...Emerald...WHAT ARE YOU THINKING, MAN???   Seriously, do us both a favor and push him up a little in levels...ask Jemal what he wants you at...I won't have my buddy/cousin/brother dying the first time we face an effigy.. 



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Unlike Constitution, Intelligence Increases are NOT retroactive, they begin working on Skill points when they are acrued, not before, so you'll have to keep track of which lvls you increase your int at.  ALSO, only Permanent Intelligence increases (Wishes, Tomes, Lvl bonus) affect Skill points, not Temporary Magic (IE Headband of Intellect).[/b]




Gotcha.  I knew that it wasn't retroactive, but some people like to do that in their game...so I wanted to make sure. 



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Wild Shape supresses magical effects from items, yes, but only for items that affect your physical being (enhancement bonuses to STR/Con/Dex, Armour, etc).  Other stuff SHOULD keep working such as skill bonuses and so forth, but I'ld need examples if you wanted to know abou anything specific. [/B]




I'll get some specific stuff for ya and see what I can come up with.  Pleasure workin with ya...really..


----------



## Arknath (Mar 13, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *To get that ball rolling, character I'm planning right now is a Cleric, focused on undead... I've done a lot of "hunter-of-the-undead" types before (always for games that never get off the ground), but they've always been dark figures in-and-of-themselves -- I think it would be interesting to go for the more classical style (which is, curiously enough, more new to me). Keeping the general personality I had planned beforehand (humble, wise, yet still very set in his ways.)
> 
> While focused on undead, I'm not planning on totally dedicating the character to that aspect of the game -- it's just his main theme, and he's equally interested in healing, preserving the cause of good, et cetera... (Going with Pelor, or someone similar if we're using a different pantheon). So his role in the party will be easy enough, and his reasons for traveling can be as simple as "for the cause of good."*




Good idea...!  My druid is a savage fellow, really.  While highly wise and intelligent, he is extremly tough (you'll see what I mean when I post the char).  He relies heavily on his shapeshifting abilities and the summoning of animal creatures in order to enforce and defend nature itself.  While abrupt and generally quiet, this half-elf is a very charismatic leader when it comes to those things that he truly cares about.  He lacks quite a bit in the physical department, however, again, his shapeshifting abilities more than make up for it.




			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *
> Switching topics: I'll admit this is my first go at epic levels. Any criteria for what qualifies as a survivable 32nd level character? Can you get away with having weaknesses (for instance, clunking around in full-plate?)... I tried putting together a Monk/Cleric initially, but found myself getting too caught up in trying to be as well-rounded as possible (huge AC, huge saves, skills, et cetera), and ending up with a character I didn't have a really good feel for. Mainly, I'm just intimidated by the unknown territory -- just wondering which priorities become most important at that level in terms of staying alive and staying effective. *




In my experience (which is little) with epic games, it really depends on where you plan to be when things get heated.  If you are a fighter/melee type of person, armor and attack bonus are primary.  If you are a spellcaster or a ranged person, saves should be your bread and butter.  Of course, it's just one man's opinion...


----------



## Jemal (Mar 13, 2003)

Arknath - The reason Emerald posted to play your lvl 15 character is b/c of your post saying: 



> I'll be needing a cohort at level 15...just to let you know...




Your cohorts lvl will depend on your leadership score, which I'll work out when your char's Charisma is decided.

GPuppy - Two things to say.
First thing : I... HATE... YOU... (J/K)  Undead happen to be my Specialty (specifically vampires/liches), so that should be a very effective character.

Second Thing: One of the MAIN things you need is saves... At Epic lvls, Mages can end combats (and end lives) very quickly.  As such, that's always a problem.

And to all: Party History is in your hands, but if you have any specific questions or want opinions from me, just ask.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 13, 2003)

> Arknath - The reason Emerald posted to play your lvl 15 character is b/c of your post saying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL...I see where the confusion is...I meant I'll be taking the feat at level 15...so the experience between 32 and 15 should be halved to find out the level...I'll figure out the level and give it to ya in a while...sorry about the confusion...



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> *OK, I'll go with lvl 32 then.
> 
> Char Creation:
> lvl: 32.  That lets you all look forward to gaining a feat when you lvl up.
> ...




Am I just being stupid...?  Which is it? 32 or 33?

Oh, and since I'm posting...I'm looking for items that will work in wild shape...so you say that things that effect my physical abilities and AC won't function?  What if I'm in Elemental form?  I'm looking for things like armor, weapons (i know neither will function, but the amount of money spent on them is crucial) rings, and wondrous items (namely wis and cha).  I'm pretty sure cloaks won't work (would look silly) and other parts of the wondrous item category (helm, vestments, robes, etc.) is what I'm unsure about.  Also, are you going to allow the stacking of abilities on items? (say a +8 pair of Gloves of Epic Dex and Con for 1.28 mil)...

Another thing...damn, I'm involved, eh?  I'm thinking about creating an intelligent staff...would that be ok and if so, what do i need to know about it (house rule-wise)?

Sorry to be a pest...just trying to get it right the first time...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 13, 2003)

Arknath: The level stuff was a typo (it's been clarified)

Yet another nagging question... Age? It seems wrong to play a level 32 character that's not even middle age... I'd prefer to play a character in his late 50s, even if you treat that as a purely cosmetic change (ie ignore aging effects.) In any case, let me know where you stand on that.

"GPuppy - Two things to say.
First thing : I... HATE... YOU... (J/K) Undead happen to be my Specialty (specifically vampires/liches), so that should be a very effective character."

Nifty  I'd hate to play this kind of character and never see a nice, climactic battle versus undead (especially hordes... I think the heart of my character concept is just the mental image of coming upon a great sea of undead, and parting the waters by the hand of Pelor  )

Back to party history...

I think there's something to be said for the "coming out of retirement" campaign hook. Sollir's char might summon us all for reason-yet-unknown (this is based on the broadest of assumptions, as it seems like the Wizard of the party would be most likely to find out when some arcane thing goes wrong)... This assumes we haven't adventured together for a few years, which resolves two conflicting issues (A, it's odd for a bunch of really accomplished folk to randomly assemble and adventure, but B, we'll need some in-game time to get acquainted with each others' characters -- this way, we can pass that off as getting re-acquainted.)

That "catching-up" phase can also help establish some extra character history, and personality (for instance, I'll probably have spent the last few years at a monastery, growing peas.) Also gives us a unique opportunity to pre-establish some NPC relationships (ie, make Jemal's job easier  ), as most of us will probably be well-respected within our given circles.

I think it might be useful if we each gave a general statement of our characters' motivations. For instance, mine would see the simple life as the highest aspiration -- to be neglected only to guard it from the insidious forces of evil. The beginning of every quest is marked by the dusting of cobwebs from armor -- and victory is celebrated by locking it away again. That sort of thing.

Et tu?


----------



## Calim (Mar 13, 2003)

*Space*

If you got space for either another player or another cohort, I would like to throw my Hat in.  I have been DM'ing a pbp on another board for sometime and would like to actually play in one now.  Character wise I was thinking half 20 levels of cleric and 12 levels of Paladin or an Transmuter or if your willing the Witch class from the DMG.  I am also willing to play a cohort of whatever level, I would just need to now the relationship that is supposed to be between me and my "Leader".


----------



## perivas (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Space*



			
				Calim said:
			
		

> *Character wise I was thinking half 20 levels of cleric and 12 levels of Paladin or an Transmuter or if your willing the Witch class from the DMG.*




I like your witch idea, Calim.  I don't think that I will be taking epic leadership, as having another 30+ level character as a cohort run by another player is really just like having another full player character in the group.  On the other hand, Jemal is right about survivability.  So how about a 20.999th level witch, who is my niece/nephew and about to embark onto epic levels!  As for myself, I'll be playing a 7th level paladin/25th level sorceror in his golden days.  What do you think?


----------



## Calim (Mar 13, 2003)

*Which Witch is Which*

Sounds great Perivas I will get to work on him her it and post later today

If that is cool with Jemal


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Mar 13, 2003)

*Question.*

Is this game still open?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2003)

Age is up to you guys... If you want to be some young age, go ahead, but I wouldn't suggest it, it just wouldn't seem right.  Then again, I WILL be running your stats modified by age, so str, dex, con will drop if you're older (And of course cha/int/wis will go up).  It's whatever you think makes sense for your character, ok?

As for party history, I'll leave that almost entirely up to you, but I personally Like GPuppy's " old heroes coming back to save the world again" idea.

The Witch class is ok for PCs/Cohorts, as it's in the core books.. though granted it is just an example, I've never actually had a player use it before, so it could work out nicely. (Unfortunately there's no epic progression for it that I know of...)

Also, the game is now full, so if Arknath could post (FULL) in the title, that'd be great.

Players: 
Pervias, Sollir, Victim, GPuppy, Arknath

Cohorts: (If Needed)
Emerald, Calim

Speaking of Cohorts - If you don't take Epic leadership, lvl 17 is the MAX lvl a cohort can be.  ON the other hand, if you don't want another lvl 30+ cohort, you CAN have cohorts of lower level, you just need to 'recruit' someone who's not as high lvl as your highest possible cohort lvl. (Suicidal, but could be fun for a while)

NEXT QUESTION!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 14, 2003)

Question!

DMG guidelines for items granting SR is "10,000 gp for each point above 12"... The mantle in the ELH matches this (not exactly, though... it gives SR 40, which should be 41 by those standards)... This progression seems a little off (1 million GP for SR 112 seems cheap), so I'm wondering what kind of cap you'd want to put on that?

Also, I'm somewhat interested in building a "Mantle of Pelor" of sorts... I'm using the Mantle of Epic Spell Resistance (see question above) and the Ring of Virtuous as a starting point... However, it would be nice to up the AC/Save bonuses to +5 from +4 (not sure how to price that), and to find some way for the SR to stack (basically, to increase by 10 vs. Evil creatures)... Otherwise, I'd just stick with the ring, except that most of the effects of Holy Aura would end up being usurped by other items.

Further, I'm assuming stacking extra properties into a single item (at double cost) is acceptable? Otherwise, it's going to be tougher to economize item slots than it is to economize gp spent


----------



## Calim (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok so if I am to understand I am a cohort or something of  perivas and my max level is 17th?

And I will be actually calling myself warlock but i will be using the witch class right?

perivas email me your specifics so i can get me character done
James_Douglas_cawlfield@yahoo.com


----------



## Arknath (Mar 14, 2003)

I will do that, Jemal, if you will look at my last post and answer my questions...


----------



## perivas (Mar 14, 2003)

Calim, don't worry about it.  You can be 20.9th level.  I'll just take a cohort of a lower than max level.  I adjusted my character slightly and am now a 6th level paladin, 26th level sorcerer.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 14, 2003)

Arknath - I am going to be an Elf Ranger/Rogue.  What level will I be starting at?  I have made a Ranger 15/Rogue 5, figuring I could move her up or down as the case called for.  I was thinking about taking the Gaurdian Protector PrC from the ELH at some point if we play that long.  I was figuring I could be your little sister or a neice, which ever you would prefer based on your background. 



> Creating Cohorts:
> These will be done by whoever plays the Cohort. I'ld like you to choose class/race yourself, not just do what the guy with Leadership tells you. For now We're not recruiting cohorts (Until we know how many we'll need), But I'll leave this here so I don't have to write it in later.
> 
> LVL depends, as normal, upon the Leadership score, and whether they've got Epic Leadership in addition to normal. Without Epic leadership, the highest Cohort lvl will be 17, so I'ld highly suggest advancing it to Epic if you're planning on going that way.
> ...




Jemal - Is cohort creation still the same as above, 44 PB et al. or has that changed?  Is it level dependant?


----------



## Arknath (Mar 14, 2003)

Emerald, I think I like the neice idea quite a bit...I have a Leadership score of 44 (high Charisma) so your level should be 27 (by the Epic Leadership chart).  If you want, you can email me at the address on this profile and we can talk background and what not...

And...without further adieu...here he is...my Druid Estefan...

*Estefan Dhourin*
Male Medium-size (Half-elf)
Experience: 512,000/528,000
Class: 	   Drd 32
Hit Dice: 	  32d8 plus 288 (hp 505) [8+(31*6)+3(Toughness)+20 (Epic Toughness)]

Init: 	  +1 (Dex +1)
Speed: 	  30 ft.

Armor Class:	XX (+5 Dex) 
  Touch AC:	XX 
  Flat-footed AC:	XX

Attack (Primary): 	+XX melee (+21 BAB, +0 Str; QUARTERSTAFF)
  (Secondary):	+XX ranged (+21 BAB, +1 Dex; ranged touch attack (spells))
  (Tertiary):	+XX ranged (+21 BAB, +1 Dex; sling)
Damage:	                1d8/1d8 (sling) or spell

Special Attacks: 	N/A
Special Qualities: 	Nature Sense, animal companion, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Nature’s Lure, Wild Shape (9/day), 

Alignment: 	Neutral Good

Saves: 	Fort +32 [+18 base, +9 Con, + Great Fortitude]
	Ref +18 [+12 base, +5 Dex]
	Will +30 [+18 base, +12 Wis]
Abilities:	Str 11
	Dex 21 (Enhancement +8)
	Con 29 (Up at 20th, 24th, Inherent +5, Enhancement +8)	Int 14
	Wis 35 (Up at 8th, 12th, 16th, 28th, Inherent +5, Enhancement +8)
	Cha 32 (Up at 20th, 24th, Inherent +5, Enhancement +8)

Skills: 	Concentration +XX, Handle Animal +XX, Heal +XX, Intuit Direction +XX, Knowledge (nature) +XX, Spellcraft +XX, Wilderness Lore +XX

Feats: 	Great Fortitude, Craft Staff, Toughness, Endurance, Leadership, Track, Extend Spell, Epic Toughness, Epic Leadership, Improved Spell Capacity, Craft Epic Staff, Beast Wild Shape, Gargantuan Wild Shape, Dragon Wild Shape

Languages: Common, Half-elf
Encumbrence: XXX 
Possessions:  Bracers of Epic Health +8 (640,000gp), Gloves of Epic Dexterity +8 (640,000gp), Manual of Gainful Exercise +5 (137,500gp), The Path (306,870gp), Periapt of Epic Wisdom +8 and Charisma +8 (1,280,000gp), The Staff of the Heirophants (XXXXgp), Tome of Understanding +5 (137,500gp), Tome of Leadership +5 (137,500gp); Total GP value – 4,408,000

Leadership Score: 	44

Wild Shape Forms: 	Black bear – 

		Polar bear – 

		Owl – 

		Dire Bear – 

		Giant Constrictor – 

		Griffon – 

		Hydra – 

                                Elder (Insert Element) Elemental - 

		Blue Dragon, Great Wyrm – 

		Copper Dragon, Great Wyrm – 


Spells: (6/8/8/8/8/7/6/6/6/5/3), (DC 22 + spell level): 

0 – Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic, Resistance; 
1 – Detect Animals or Plants, Detect Snares and Pits, Entagle (x2), Faerie Fire, Invisibility to Animals, Obscuring Mist, Summon Nature’s Ally I; 
2 – Animal Messenger, Flame Blade, Flaming Sphere, Lesser Restoration, Pass Without Trace (Extended), Summon Nature’s Ally II, Summon Swarm, Wood Shape; 
3 – Cure Moderate Wounds, Greater Magic Fang (x2), Neutralize Poison, Poison, Resist Elements (Extended), Speak with Plants, Water Breathing; 
4 – Call Lightning (Extended), Cure Serious Wounds, Dominate Animal (Extended), Flame Strike, Freedom of Movement, Giant Vermin, Scrying, Summon Nature’s Ally IV; 
5 – Control Wounds, Death Ward, Freedom of Movement (Extended), Insect Plague, Summon Nature’s Ally V, Tree Stride, Wall of Thorns; 
6 – Animal Growth (Extended), Find the Path, Livewood, Stone Tell, Summon Nature’s Ally VI, Transport Via Plants; 
7 – Antilife Shell (Extended), Creeping Doom, Fire Storm, Summon Nature’s Ally VII, True Seeing, Wind Walk; 
8 – Animal Shapes, Repel Metal or Stone, Reverse Gravity, Summon Nature’s Ally VIII, Sunburst, Word of Recall (Grove); 
9 – Earthquake, Mass Heal, Shambler, Summon Nature’s Ally IX; 
10 – Elemental Swarm (Extended), Mass Heal, Summon Nature’s Ally IX (Extended)

*Animal Companions*

*Oonoru*
Large Animal (Dire Bear) – Awakened;
Experience: 	???/???
Class: 	Brb 6
Hit Dice: 	22d8 plus 140 + 6d12 plus 56 (hp 370) 
Init: 	+2 (Dex +2)
Speed: 	60 ft.

Armor Class:	21 (+2 Dex, -1 size, +10 Natural) 
  Touch AC:	11
  Flat-footed AC:	18

Attack (Primary): 	+37 melee (+22 BAB, +14 Str, +1 focus; 2 claws)
  (Secondary):	+32 melee (+22 BAB, +14 Str, +1 focus; bite)
Damage:	2d6+14 claws or 4d6+7 bite

Special Attacks: 	Improved Grab, Rage 2/day
Special Qualities: 	Scent, Uncanny Dodge (cannot be flanked)
Alignment: 	Neutral

Saves: 	Fort +25 [+18 base, +7 Con]
	Ref +17 [+15 base, +2 Dex]
	Will +12 [+9 base, +3 Wis]

Abilities:	Str 38 (Up at 24th, 28th) 
	Dex 14 
	Con 24 
	Int 14
	Wis 16
	Cha 15 

Skills: 	Listen +8, Spot +8, Swim +18
Feats: 	Weapon Focus (claw), Weapon Focus (bite)
Languages: 	Common, Half-elf
Encumbrence:	16 (Light) 
Possessions: 	None

*****************************************************
As you can see, there are a lot of blank spaces but I'm waiting on answers from Jemal to fill those spaces.  Here is a condensed list of those questions:

1) Will rings (such as Ring of Protection, Ring of Feather Fall, etc) work when I am in wild form?  What if I am in humanoid form (as in an elemental shape)?
2) When I use wild shape, will it be the MM version or an advanced version of the creature I am wild shaping into?  How will we adjust that for epic levels?
3)I am considering creating an intelligent item (staff).  Would you allow it and, if so, what would I need to do (concerning house-rules)?
4)From what can I choose my animal companion? What rules do you want me to use? (Should I divide them up into animald that equal no more than half - or some other fraction - of my hit dice?) I would also like to awaken my companion(s).  If you would allow that, what house rules would you like me to use?

I believe that is all the questions I have....*whew*...let me know what you think...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 14, 2003)

Have we decided on an alignment yet?  I have a few ideas, some for good, some for neutral, some for evil as for character concepts, but I'm sortof inclined to neutralish or evilish but I don't mind playing good if that's what everyone wants.


----------



## perivas (Mar 15, 2003)

With at least one of us incorporating paladin levels and one posted character as neutral good...I would say that good will be the alignment of choice.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm not completely sure that I'll be playing the paladin.  I've done most of her spells, feats and classes, and I'm not sure I like the results.  I'll probably create and equip my paladin/sorc and my rogue and see what looks better.

BTW, how is the Foresight spell being interpreted?

EDIT: This is Victim, not Hammerhead.


----------



## Calim (Mar 15, 2003)

*Witch*

I need to find out if basing the Witch off of a sorcerer class is do able since the DMG only has a spell list for the class and most everything else is listed as being taken from the sorecer anyway, Charisma to spells and sorcerer progression and so on.\

Thanks in advance


----------



## Calim (Mar 15, 2003)

if the witch is a no go then i was thinking about a bard then been looking for awhile at the books and a bard would go the way i was going to go with the witch anyways


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2003)

As some of you may know, recently my computer crashed and I've been having... difficulties.  Well, good news! I took it to my uncle, the resident comp genius/tech guy, on The 14th, and he's been working on it since.  We finally got it fixed, so I'm back now.

Anyways, I've noticed one or two (Dozen) questions since my last post, so I'll answer them 


Calim: Your cohort lvl can be any equal to or lower than that provided by your leader, and if he's got epic leadership, then lvl 20.9999 would be acceptable (I'll start you off at 1 Xp short of lvl 21, and if you want to use that XP for item creation, etc, you can if you want, or keep it and lvl up after the first encounter/puzzle.

Witch is acceptable.  For spells known/spells per day, I'ld say it's just a Sorceror with a different spell list.  
For skills, 4+int mod, etc, and skill list: 
Alchemy(int), Animal Empathy(cha), Concentration(Con), Craft(Int), Diplomacy(Cha), Heal(wis), Knowledge(Arcane, Religion, Nature), Listen(Wis), Perform(Cha), Profession(Wis), Scry(Int), Spellcraft(Int).

Any other suggestions or ideas for it?  Anything you think SHOULD be on the skill list, or shouldn't?


Arknath - Your leadership score so far as I can tell should be 46. (32lvl+11ChaMod+2GreatPrestige+1SpecialPower).  If your character keeps a low profile about their power, then it'll be no Great Prestige or Special Power mods, leaving it at 43.  If you pay your followers (5 SP/lvl/week), You get the extra +1 for fairness/generosity.

As for your questions: 
1) Rings WILL work for you while in other forms.
2) You wild shape into a normal version of the creature, but remember that you keep your own HD, BAB, Base Saves, Int, Wis, and Cha.  The only things that become as the animal are:
 STR, DEX, CON, Appearance, Size, Natural Armour, Natural Weaponry, and Extrordinary Abilities.
3) Intelligent Items in my campaigns require a Craft Intelligent Item metamagic feat, in addition to the feat for the type of item you're crafting (Staff in your case).
4) I'll allow animals from the MM, or the ELH (Legendary Animals).  So long as you have no more than 64 total HD, and none of your companions has more HD than your cohort, choose away.
5) To awaken your companions, just assume that you've cast the awaken spell on them in the past (Either pay the 250 XP for each animal/tree you want to awaken, or buy that XP rod and assume you used it to use to cast it.)


GPuppy: 
SR: nothing more than the Epic mantle in the ELH, unless you create it yourself or specifically hire someone to make it for you, in which case the cap would be 12+caster lvl, and the price would be worked out privately with me via E-mail.  IF anyone wants to do this, e-mail me

Mantle of Pelor - hmm, I'ld rather you not do that, b/c it requires me thinking. *L* j/k.. If you e-mail me the exact stats of what you want, I'll help you out.

Yes, stacking extra items onto an ability cost double what they would normally cost, but I do have 1 change to make - the primary ability is whichever ability costs the LEAST.  Which means you take the price of the least expensive ability, and then add double the price of all others.  IF you want more than 4 abilities on an item, then like this: least expensive = normal.  Next 3 = double.  Any any over that = tripple.
This formula is only for items that AREN'T allready detailed in one of the books, b/c those are 'common' items, which are easier to come by, whereas self-styled items are more rare, and thus more expensive.


Victim (Are you the person behind both accounts or is Hammerhead someone you know?) Anyways, 
Foresight: Seems pretty straightforward to me.  If cast on self, I'll ad-lib the effects, assuming you act instantaneously on your 'spider sense'.  If it's on someone else is when it gets tricky... I'll e-mail you when you feel the warning pulse, and you can post IC telling what you do in regards to it (I'll take into account when posting updates that the caster may not have got the e-mail yet, and work it out myself)


Sollir: I believe GOOD is the alignment everyone's assuming.. you guys may want to talk about that before you do any more character planning... If someone's posting a paladin and someone else plops down an assasin, that could cause problems.  

Allright, the most important thing for you guys to do right now is decide on party alignment, THEN continue with the char creation.

SO, did I miss anything this time?  Any other questions?  Anything I've said that makes no sense to people other than me? etc, etc?


----------



## Arknath (Mar 17, 2003)

> 3) Intelligent Items in my campaigns require a Craft Intelligent Item metamagic feat, in addition to the feat for the type of item you're crafting (Staff in your case).




Ok...not to be a nit picker, but you mean it's an Item Creation feat, right?  I'll pick a feat and drop one so that I can take the feat, either way.  It's pretty important to my character's background.


----------



## Calim (Mar 17, 2003)

ok got me character and had some thoughts on background but let me know perivas what you kinda wanted to do.

stats modified
10
12
14
18
12
34
 charisma +5 from level
charisma +5 inherent
charisma +6enhancement


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 17, 2003)

Here's the character sheet thus far... Still need word on the Mantle of Pelor, and also need to work out an Epic Spell (which makes me realize, I need to cut my gp costs some)...

Brother Eigan the Pale

Male Human
Age: 60

Experience: 512,000/528,000
Class: Clr 32
Hit Dice: 32d8+160 (307 hp)

Init: +8 (+8 Dex)
Speed: 60 ft. (30 ft. w/o Boots)

Armor Class: 55 (10 +8 Dex +7 Armor Shield +10 Enhancement +5 

Deflection +5 Natural +10 Quarterstaff*)
Touch AC: 48
Flat-footed: 37

* Defending feature of Quarterstaff is assumed to be used unless 

attacking, or stated otherwise.

Attack:
Quarterstaff: (-5 AC; other head used for defense)
- +30/+25/+20 (+15 Base +6 Epic +3 Str +5 Enhancement +1 
Competence)
- 1d6+9 damage (+4 Str-and-Half +5 Enhancement)

Quarterstaff versus Evil Undead: (-5 AC; other head used for 
defense)
- +32/+27/+22 (+15 Base +6 Epic +3 Str +7 Enhancement +1 
Competence)
- 3d6+11 damage (+4 Str-and-Half +7 Enhancement +2d6 Holy)

Special Attacks: Turn Undead (24/day), Greater Turning (1/day: 
Domain), Level check versus SR (+38), Haste (3/day, 20 rounds: 
Boots; and 10 chosen rounds: Gloves), Fly (1/day: Armor)

Special Qualities: Fast Healing 3 (Ring), SR 52 (Mantle), Evasion (Boots)

Alignment: Neutral Good

Saves:
Fortitude: +29 (+12 Base +6 Epic +5 Con +5 Resistance +1 Competence)
Reflex: +26 (+6 Base +6 Epic +8 Dex +5 Resistance +1 Competence)
Will: +42 (+12 Base +6 Epic +14 Wis +5 Resistance +1 Competence +4 Feat)

Abilities:
STR 16 (8  -3 Age +5 Inherent +6 Enhancement)
DEX 26 (14 -3 Age +4 Level +5 Inherent +6 Enhancement)
CON 20 (12 -3 Age +5 Inherent +6 Enhancement)
INT 28 (14 +2 Age +1 Feat +5 Inherent +6 Enhancement)
WIS 38 (18 +2 Age +3 Level +5 Inherent +10 Enhancement)
CHA 36 (18 +2 Age +1 Level +5 Inherent +10 Enhancement)

Skills: (Notes on Int: 14 for twenty levels, 20-21 from 21 to start of 32nd level, from feat, Tome, and age... Skill points: 211)
- Concentration +40, 35 ranks
- Diplomacy +48, 35 ranks
- Heal +49, 35 ranks
- Knowledge (Agriculture) +15, 6 ranks (cc - cost 12)
- Knowledge (Religion) +44, 35 ranks
- Knowledge (Undead) +21, 12 ranks (cc - cost 24)
- Spellcraft +44, 35 ranks
(Armor check penalty: -3)

Feats: 
- Non-Epic: Expertise, Combat Casting, Extra Turning x 2, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Focus (Conjuration)
- Epic: Epic Spell Penetration, Great Intelligence, Improved Combat Casting, Epic Will
- Epic Cleric: Epic Spellcasting, Positive Energy Aura, Epic Spell 
Focus (Conjuration), Planar Turning

Languages: Common, Celestial, Infernal

Equipment:
+5 Holy Undeadbane Defending/+5 Defending Quarterstaff, 298.6k
+5 Celestial Armor of Light Fortification 100.3k
+5 Animated Large Steel Shield 49.16k
Boots of Swiftness 256k
Manuals x6 825k
Bracers of Health +6 36k
Robe of Charisma +10 1000k
Periapt of Wisdom +10 1000k
Headband of Intellect +6 36k
Ring of Sustenance 2.5k
Ring of Rapid Healing 300k
Vestments of Natural Armor +5 50k
Gloves of Speed (as Boots of) 8k
Pale Green Ioun Stone 20k
Mantle of Pelor 1174k*

Gold remaining: 514.44k

Mantle of Pelor does: (price estimate per feature)
Holy Aura (250k)
SR 52 (800k)
+5 Resistance to Saves (18k; Holy Aura gives +4)
+5 Deflection to AC (36k; Holy Aura gives +4)
Caster Level: 40; Total price: 1,174,000 GP

Spells normally Memorized:
(Domains: Sun and Healing)
0 (6) - Create Water, Detect Magic(4), Detect Poison

1 (9+1) - Bless Water, Comprehend Languages, Detect Evil, Detect Undead, Divine Favor, Entropic Shield, Invisibility to Undead, 
Remove Fear, Sanctuary + Cure Light Wounds*

2 (9+1) - Animal Messenger, Consecrate, Hold Person(2), Lesser 
Restoration, Remove Paralysis(2), Silence, Spiritual Weapon + Cure Moderate Wounds*

3 (8+1) - Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Locate Object, Magic 
Circle against Evil, Negative Energy Protection, Searing Light, 
Speak with Dead, Water Walk + Cure Serous wounds*

4 (8+1) - Air Walk, Death Ward, Dimensional Anchor, Dismissal, 
Divination, Neutralize Poison, Status, Tongues + Cure Critical 
Wounds*

5 (8+1) - Break Enchantment, Commune, Dispel Evil, Hallow, Healing Circle*, Plane Shift, Raise Dead, True Seeing + Healing Circle*

6 (7+1) - Banishment, Etherealness, Quest, Heal(2)*, Wind Walk, 
Word of Recall + Heal*

7 (6+1) - Control Weather, Destruction, Greater Restoration, Holy 
Word, Repulsion, Resurrection + Sunbeam

8 (6+1) - Antimagic Field, Earthquake, Greater Planar Ally, Holy 
Aura, Mass Heal(2)* + Mass Heal*

9 (6+1) - Gate, Implosion, Miracle, Soul Bind, Storm of 
Vengeance*, True Resurrection + True Resurrection

Save DCs:
0: 24
1: 25
2: 26
3: 27
4: 28
5: 29
6: 30
7: 31
8: 32
9: 33
Epic: 34
*Conjuration: +6 to save DC


----------



## Emerald (Mar 18, 2003)

*Estefan Dhourin's Cohort

Aradia Twilight*
Female Medium-size (Elf)
Experience: 392,000/406,000
Class: 	   Ranger 20 / Rogue 5 / Gardian Paramount 3
Hit Dice: 	  20d10 + 5d6 + 3d10 plus 252 (CON) (hp 427) 

Init: 	  +15 (Dex +7, Superior Inititive +8)
Speed: 	  60 ft. (Boots of Springing and Striding)

Armor Class:	30 (Dex +6, Armor +9, Ring +5) 
  Touch AC:	21 
  Flat-footed AC:	24

One-Handed Attack:   +30/+22/+17
Two-Handed Attack:   +28/+20/+15   Off Hand:   +28/+23
(BAB 22/14/9, Str +7, Weapon Focus: Longsword +1, Ambidex, TWF, Imp TWF)

Damage:	
Primary Hand - Flaming Burst Longsword +3   1d8+10+1d6 fire    (crit x2 + 1d10 fire)
Off Hand - Brilliant Energy Dagger +1  1d4+4                 
Special Sneak Attack: 3d6

Special Attacks: 	Bane of Enemies +2 to hit, +2 to damage, +2d6 damage vs. Favored Enemies, Death of Enemies crit=death to favored enemy (Fort DC 25)
Special Qualities: 	Favored Enemies, Track, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge, Sneak Attack, Uncanny Dodge enabler (3/day), evasive preceptor (1/day), protective Aura (1/day)

Favored Enemies:  Dragons +5, Undead +4, Aberations +3, Giants +2, Vermin +1

Alignment: 	Chaotic Good

Saves: 	Fort +27 [+14 base, +8 Con, +5 Cloak]
	Ref +27 [+13 base, +7 Dex, +5 Cloak, +2 LTNG REFL]
	Will +20 [+10 base, +5 Wis, +5 Cloak]

Abilities:	Str 24 (+6 belt)
	Dex 25 (+5 Lvl increases, +3 Inherent)
	Con 27 (+1 Lvl increase, +5 Inherent, +6 Amulet)	
                Int  9
	Wis 20 (+6 periapt)
	Cha 8 
Skills: 	Concentration +18, Hide +28, Listen +26, Move Silently +22, Search +20, Sense Motive +15, Spot +27, Wilderness Lore +35

Feats: 	Class - Track, Two-Weapon Fighting, Ambidexterity- Alertness, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack, Weapon Focus: Longsword, Improved Critical: Longsword, Improved Initiative, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Superior Initative, Blinding Speed, Bane of Enemies, Death of Enemies

Languages: Common, Elven

Possessions: Manuel of Quickness +3 (82,500 gp), Mithril Shirt +5 (26,100 gp), Flaming Burst Longsword +3 (50,315 gp), Brilliant Energy Dagger +1 (50,302 gp), Ring of Protection +5 (50,000 gp), Amutlet of Health +6 (36,000 gp),  Belt of Giant Strength +6 (36,000 gp), Boots of Striding and Springing (2,500 gp), Bracelet of Friends (4,550 gp), Cloak of Resistance +5 (25,000 gp), Periapt of Wisdom +6 (36,000 gp), Ring of Regeneration (90,000 gp), Manual of Bodily Health +5 (137,500 gp) Total GP value – 626,767



Spells: (3+2/3+1/3+1/3+1), (DC 15 + spell level):


----------



## Calim (Mar 18, 2003)

i hope this looks right did it in pcgen using your suggestions for the class Jemal

I have a raven familiar as well.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 18, 2003)

I like it Emerald!! You go wit' yer bad self!


----------



## Jemal (Mar 18, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok...not to be a nit picker, but you mean it's an Item Creation feat, right?  I'll pick a feat and drop one so that I can take the feat, either way.  It's pretty important to my character's background.  *




Yep.  The "metamagic" part was a brain fart (Which happens often with me, my head is rather flatulent. *L*).  I meant Item Creation.  So once you take it, any magic Item you can create, you can also create an Intelligent version.  
While creating it, you decide its communication type, capabilities, and any special purposes it might have.  use common sense for the abilities.  (IE if you can't cast JUMP, then you couldn't give the item that power.  if you don't have a feat/skill, you can't give the item that feat/skill, etc.  It's int, wis, and CHA will each be your NATURAL score in that area minus 1d4 (Rolled by me).  It's alignment is, obviously, the same as yours.  I'll be using the pricing guide from the ELH over the DMG one if there are any inconsistancies.  For personality, the items personality can be the same as yours (Basically a copy of you), or similar, but it cannot be highly different. (IE If you're a very trusting person, your created intelligent item can't have a cynical, suspicious personality.  E-mail me the details to the item and I'll look over it.

GPuppy I looked over the Mantle of Pelor and did a few changes.  If you're willing to go with this instead, I'll allow it.  Read afterwards for some explanations and other options.

Mantle of Pelor does: (price estimate per feature)
Holy Aura (320k)
SR 52 (800k)
+5 Resistance to Saves (18k; Holy Aura gives +4)
+5 Deflection to AC (36k; Holy Aura gives +4)
Caster Level: 40; Total price: 1,174,000 GP

I took out the +10 VS evil on SR, b/c with a lvl 40 caster that's impossible.  Also b/c Holy Aura's a non-epic spell, and it doesn't give SR based on level or an SR bonus, just a flat 25 SR vs Evil.
I also upped the cost of Holy Aura to 320K (Caster Lvl X Spell Lvl X 1000).  I don't know where you came up with the 250K, but if you can explain it I might allow it instead of the 320K (That's a 70,000 GP difference).

I haven't looked at the characters that're posted yet, I'll be doing that later tonight.

Also one more thing.. It doesn't make much difference to you millionaires, but Sorcs and Wizzies should remember to pay the extra 100 GP for a Familiar if they are taking one.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 19, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> GPuppy I looked over the Mantle of Pelor and did a few changes.  If you're willing to go with this instead, I'll allow it.  Read afterwards for some explanations and other options.
> 
> Mantle of Pelor does: (price estimate per feature)
> ...




I was basing it off a ring in the Epic Level Handbook (Ring of Righteous something-or-other... Gives Holy Aura, was priced at 250k)... The SR vs. Evil was more for flavor than anything else (and to keep the feel of Holy Aura), so if that can be incorporated at a reasonable price (even if it involves lowering the base SR), I'd like it.

I'd be satisfied with the version you posted though, so I'm not going to haggle the price any. There'll be plenty of time for that once I try to work out my epic spell  (which should be within the next couple of days...)


----------



## perivas (Mar 21, 2003)

Here's my submission:

_*Verdane "The Knowing":*_ Human Paladin 6/Sorcerer 6/Loremaster 20; CR 32; Medium Humanoid; HD 6d10+26d4+64; hp 187; Init +1; Spd 60'; AC 28 (touch 20, flat-footed 28); Atk +19/+14/+9/+4 base, +21/+16/+11/+6 melee (1d4+9, +5 dagger), +61/+61/+56/+51/+46 ranged (1d8+43, +20 long bow of alacrity/+20 arrrows); SQ: aura of courage, detect evil at will, divine grace, remove disease, smite evil, turn undead, instant mastery, avoidance, lore, weapon trick, greater lore, dodge trick, true lore; AL LG; SV Fort +37, Ref +34 (+39 with bow), Will +43; Str 12, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 17, Wis 17, Cha 34 (46).

_Skills:_ Alchemy 29, Concentration 35, Diplomacy 15, Knowledge (Arcane) 32, Knowledge (Religion) 10, Ride 3, Scry 29, Spellcraft 32, Use Magic Device 23

_Feats:_ Martial Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Medium Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Silent Spell, Eschew Materials, Spell Focus (Transmutation), Leadership, Skill Focus (Knowledge (arcane)), Craft Magic Arms & Armor, Quicken Spell, Craft Staff, Epic Leadership, Greater Spell Focus (Transmutation), Master Staff, Epic Spellcasting, Ignore Spell Component, Craft Epic Arms & Armor, Automatic Quickened Spell (1st through 3rd), Automatic Quickened Spell (4th through 6th)

_Languages:_  Common, Elven, Dwarven, Gnome, Halfling, Orc, Draconic, Goblin, Gnoll, Thrikeen, Treant, Giant, Sylvan, Celestial, Infernal, Abyssal, Auran, Terran, Aquan, Ignan, Undercommon, Githyanki, Githzerai, Slaad, Loxo

_Sorceror Spells (6/11/11/10/10/10/10/9/9/9/3(epic)):_ 0—arcane mark, dancing lights, detect magic, light, mage hand, mending, prestidigation, ray of frost, read magic; 1—burning hands, magic missile, mount, shield, true strike; 2—blindness/deafness, detect thoughts, invisibility, knock, web; 3--clairvoyance, fireball, greater magic weapon, haste; 4—detect scrying, dimensional anchor, polymorph other, stoneskin; 5—cone of cold, hold monster, seeming, wall of force; 6—disintegrate, geas, repulsion; 7—grasping hand; Mordenkainen’s magnificent mansion, sequester; 8—discern location, polymorph any object, summon monster VIII; 9—disjunction, time stop, wish; epic—epic magic weapon

_Possessions:_
Mithral Golem	         250,000 
Staff of Passage	         180,000 
Staff of Meteors (25th level Meteor Storm & DC +20)	         168,750 
Cloak of Epic Charisma	      1,440,000 
Rod of Epic Negation	         446,000 
Rod of Excellent Magic	         600,000 
Tome of Leadership and Influence +5	         137,500 
Manual of Bodily Health +5	         137,500 
Manual of Gainful Exercise +4	         110,000 
Manual of Quickness of Action +4	         110,000 
Amulet of Natural Armor +5	           50,000 
Portable Hole	           14,000 
Glove of Storing x2	             4,400 
Greater stone of good luck +3	           90,000 
Ioun stones (clear, iridescent & pearly white)	           40,000 
Mirror of Mental Prowess	         175,000 
Carpet of Flying (6 x 9ft)	           54,000 
Ring of universal elemental resistance, major	         216,000 
Ring of freedom of movement	           40,000 
Bracers of armor (+8)	           64,000 
Boots of Levitation / Striding and Springing	           20,000 
Robe of eyes	           90,000 
Goggles of Night	             8,000 
Scarab of Protection	           38,000 
Bag of holding 1	             2,500 
Ring of three wishes	           97,950 
Gem of seeing	           75,000 
Quiver of Ehlonna	             1,800 
Long Bow of Alacrity (as Quarterstaff of Alacrity)	         462,600 
Arrows +2 (200)	           32,000 
Dagger +5	           50,000
_Total_	5,385,000 (including epic spell)


----------



## Calim (Mar 21, 2003)

was hoping you were still here perivas.  So any thoughts as to the relationship of your character and mine


----------



## perivas (Mar 21, 2003)

Verdane "The Knowing" is the aging mentor, who is out for one last hurrah, before leaving the world permanently.  He aims to sculpt his niece/nephew to follow in his steps as a defender of the innocent and vanquisher of evil, but knows that each must choose his or her own path.  He looks to the youthful energy of his protege to supplement his only aging powers.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 24, 2003)

Is Jemal still around? (this is my day for DM-searching..  )


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm going to open up a rogues gallery today for everyone to post their characters too, and I'll check over the final versions in there.  Once everyone's character is approved we can start the game.  Any other ideas on character inter-relations/ties?  

I've looked at the characters so far and I've noticed a few problems: 

Arknath - 
A periapt giving +8 to both Charisma AND Wisdom would cost you 1,920,000.  NOT 1,280,000.  You forgot to add in the X2 price modifier for the second feature. (Seeing as how both features cost the same, it doesn't matter WHICH is the second feature.)
Also you forgot to include the price for Staff of Heirophants.  Since you have the Craft Epic Staff feat, I'm assuming you made it, in which case it costs 250,594 GP and 20,048 XP.

GPuppy - 
+5 celestial Armour of heavy fortification is an EPIC item.  +5 Heavy Fortification is a +10 value, so adding the Celestial part (Which is the equivalent of a +4 value) would make it a total armour enhancement of +14, which would cost 1,960,300.
Why do I say it's the equivalent of a +4 value?  Simple - 
Celestial armour costs 25,000.  +5 armour/shield costs 25,000.  The celestial armour is normally a +1 armour, meaning that the remainder of the +5 total value must be the celestial part, thus 'celestial' is a +4 market bonus modifier.
I'm also allowing your mantle's Holy Aura cost to be reduced to 250K (LIke the ring), but I won't allow you to take the SR any higher than 52 without *extravagantly* gouging you on the price. 

Perivas - 
How did you get a 46 charisma?  18 base + 8 lvl + 5 book + 12 enhancement=43, not 46.  Where'd the other 3 come from?
Also a few things with your equpiment - You'v got 2 things in your amulet slot (Amulet of Nat. Armour, Scarab of Protection) and you've got 3 rings.  Just wondering how you're planning on working that without the "Additional Magic Item" Epic feat.
And you should have a leadership score of 50 (52 if you explain where the other 3 cha is from), allowing a lvl 30 Cohort (or 31 if the 3 misc is explained).


EVERYONE: Anyone with storage devices (Portable Hole, Bag of Holding, Gloves of Storing, etc).  Please list what items are in which storage device.  ALSO, remember not to mix extradimensional spaces. (No carrying your portable hole inside your bag of holding in the palm of your glove of storing... *L*.)


----------



## Arknath (Mar 24, 2003)

> Arknath -
> A periapt giving +8 to both Charisma AND Wisdom would cost you 1,920,000. NOT 1,280,000. You forgot to add in the X2 price modifier for the second feature. (Seeing as how both features cost the same, it doesn't matter WHICH is the second feature.)
> Also you forgot to include the price for Staff of Heirophants. Since you have the Craft Epic Staff feat, I'm assuming you made it, in which case it costs 250,594 GP and 20,048 XP.




Hmmm...I thought that the formula for pricing such items was just double the most expensive item's cost not double the item's primary feature plus the secondary's original cost.  In the case of my item, that means that the item costs 2.5 times more than buying the original item (in either case).  Are you sure that is correct?  The Tome and Blood chart says to multiply an item's base price (a.k.a. most expensive power) by 2 to come up with the total cost of the item.  It gives the example of a belt that gives both Strength and Constitution, which is how I came to the price that I have.

As for the Staff of the Heirophants, I decided against that since I'm creating my own intelligent staff.  Anyway, I should have my character posted in the rogue's gallery soon..


----------



## perivas (Mar 24, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Perivas -
> How did you get a 46 charisma?  18 base + 8 lvl + 5 book + 12 enhancement=43, not 46.  Where'd the other 3 come from?
> Also a few things with your equpiment - You'v got 2 things in your amulet slot (Amulet of Nat. Armour, Scarab of Protection) and you've got 3 rings.  Just wondering how you're planning on working that without the "Additional Magic Item" Epic feat.
> And you should have a leadership score of 50 (52 if you explain where the other 3 cha is from), allowing a lvl 30 Cohort (or 31 if the 3 misc is explained).*




46 charisma?  Venerable age.  You'll notice that my strength, dexterity and charisma have all taken quite a hit.  I was under the impression that the scarab was under a separate slot...my fault.  I'll just change the amulet of natural armor to a belt of natural armor then.  I'm keeping the ring of three wishes and the gem of seeing in the bag of holding.  I'm limiting myself to the 20.999th level witch for Calim, as discussed earlier.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 24, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *GPuppy -
> +5 celestial Armour of heavy fortification is an EPIC item.  +5 Heavy Fortification is a +10 value, so adding the Celestial part (Which is the equivalent of a +4 value) would make it a total armour enhancement of +14, which would cost 1,960,300.
> Why do I say it's the equivalent of a +4 value?  Simple -
> Celestial armour costs 25,000.  +5 armour/shield costs 25,000.  The celestial armour is normally a +1 armour, meaning that the remainder of the +5 total value must be the celestial part, thus 'celestial' is a +4 market bonus modifier.
> I'm also allowing your mantle's Holy Aura cost to be reduced to 250K (LIke the ring), but I won't allow you to take the SR any higher than 52 without extravagantly gouging you on the price.*




Makes sense... Consider that armor Light Fortification, then (which gives me another 25k to work with  )

As for the Mantle, I'm satisfied with your revision, so I'll use that.

Still need an epic spell... The gist of what I'm looking for: Some sort of epic equivalent to Consecrate, using the Heal and Ward seeds. Like, stab down my staff and undead and evil outsiders get destroyed (depending on saving throw, hit die, or whatever) and driven back to a certain radius, with appropriate Healing for allies within the radius... 

One thing I'm wondering: I want to sacrifice turning attempts to help mitigate this, and I'm wondering how much each should decrease the Spellcraft DC... Also, I'd like to use the _ward_ seed against two related creature types (Undead and Evil Outsiders)... How should this effect the DC (I don't recall it specifying in the ELH)?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

Arknath - i don't recall Tome & Blood being a Core book.  I'm reffering to going by the DMG, page 246

Adding New Abilities

A creator can add new magical abilities to a magic item with no restrictions... 
If the item is one that takes up a specific space on a character, any additional power added to that item dobules the cost.  For example, if a character adds the power to confer invisibility to her +2 ring of protection, the cost of adding this ability is the same as for creating a ring of invisibility multiplied by 2.

Everybody seems to overlook this section, but it clearly says that items with multiple abilities cost the original ability + twice that of each additional ability.

ie.. The total cost of the item in the above example would be that of a +2 Ring of Protection plus twice the cost of a Ring of Invisibility.

Perivas - Didn't even look at age.  My bad.

GPuppy - 
Using ward against 2 different types means using the seed twice, thus the DC for Warding vs both Undead and Evil Outsiders would be 28 for the Ward seed.  

I'm extrapolating this from the HELLBALL, which does 4 different energy types of damage, and the Energy seed in it has a DC of 76, which is 4 X 19 (The Energy seed DC=19).  Therefore using a Seed to do it's thing multiple times has the DC of using the Seed multiple times.

As for Sacrificing Turning attempts.. I'll give it an ad-hoc -5 DC mod for each Turning attempt you use up to cast it.

Also, the HEAL seed cannot destroy undead, it reduces them to 1d4 HP (Just like a HEal spell).  and it doesn't affect outsiders (Evil or not) at all.  To actually destroy them you'ld have to use A Slay seed (Which wouldn't work on the Undead), or a Destroy seed.

Also to get it to affect an area you'ld have to Change Target to Area(+10), and then pick an area (I'ld suggest 20' Radius around you for DC+2).  THEN go with some Incrase Areas to get it fairly good (I'ld go for +400% to make it a 100' radius at another + 16 DC.

I don't see how you're going to get this spell working without either taking mondo Backlash (Which would be deadly if it has a duration), Burning XP (unadvisable if you don't have a Rod), and/or finding some way to up your Spellcraft check by 20 to 30 more points.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 24, 2003)

> Arknath - i don't recall Tome & Blood being a Core book. I'm reffering to going by the DMG, page 246




No need to be snide, man.



> Adding New Abilities
> 
> A creator can add new magical abilities to a magic item with no restrictions...
> If the item is one that takes up a specific space on a character, any additional power added to that item dobules the cost. For example, if a character adds the power to confer invisibility to her +2 ring of protection, the cost of adding this ability is the same as for creating a ring of invisibility multiplied by 2.
> ...




Obviously you're the DM and I'm not going to argue with you, if that's the way you want it, but I will express my opinion of your statement in an attempt to defend my reasoning.

I STRONGLY disagree with you on the clarity or the interpretation of the passage you quote.  First of all, it applies to items that have already been created, not items being created from scratch.  

Second, it says that "an item with additional powers doubles the cost" not "an item with additional powers doubles the cost of the item in addition to its base price".  The _ring of invisibility_ example is a clear demonstration of that.  It uses a _ring of protection +2_ and _ring of invisibility_ combination stating that the *total* cost of the ring is twice as much as a _ring of invisibility_ because the invisibility power of the combined item is the more expensive part. 

This would mean that the _ring of invisibility and protection +2_ would cost 40,000gp instead of 36,000gp, as it would be under your interpretation.  Here, your interpretation is better for the player, but when you do the same thing dealing with hundreds of thousands of gold peices it goes against the player character.  

Finally, if you want to get REALLY technical, the sidebar on page 243 of the DMG states (second paragraph, line 9) "For items that do take up a limited space (such as a ring or a necklace), each additional power not only has no discount but instead has a 10% increase in price.  A _belt of Strength +4 and Dexterity +4_ is more valuable than a _belt of Strength_ worn with _gauntlets of Dexterity_ since it only takes up one space on a character's body."  Therefore, the cost of such an item should be 33,600gp instead of 32,000gp.

This is my attempt at an "appeal" to the DM and maybe some of the other players can correct me/back me up if my interpretation is incorrect/correct.  I am not trying to be a rules lawyer, but I am using the same methods of pleading my case as you did in stating yours. 

*insert disclaimer about how I'm not questioning the DM's authority just trying to clarify a rule, blah blah blah...* 

_Edit: Upon further discussion with some friends/fellow players it seems that I have been doing ALL of my item creations wrong since playing the game...give me a few to go over all of my items and see if they are still correct...sorry for the confusion..._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 24, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *GPuppy -
> Using ward against 2 different types means using the seed twice, thus the DC for Warding vs both Undead and Evil Outsiders would be 28 for the Ward seed.
> 
> I'm extrapolating this from the HELLBALL, which does 4 different energy types of damage, and the Energy seed in it has a DC of 76, which is 4 X 19 (The Energy seed DC=19).  Therefore using a Seed to do it's thing multiple times has the DC of using the Seed multiple times.
> ...




Yeah, I figured it might just be two wards, but wasn't sure.

Another question: Normally the ward seed allows you to select creature type at time of casting (as Epic Repulsion)... Any mitigation for limiting it to a specific type? (Otherwise, I'm better off just having a spell that wards against two creature types, but that's just so flavorless...)

Also, I'm thinking I should just make it two separate spells, as it's really hard to get the effects to make sense together (seeing as there's an instantaneous effect, _and_ a long duration effect)...

As for the Heal, I'm thinking of making it a wide bolt effect, sort of a "cut a swath" style spell... I'll have to see how much it'll hurt to get that cast-able. Destroying lesser undead is more to keep it from becoming less useful against weaker undead than a turning attempt (as the idea is more to deal with hordes of weaker undead than a couple of appropriate-CR ones)... Destroy might be more versatile as a base seed in any case, but the idea of channeling positive energy just seems a better fit (not to mention I get to line up a congregation to relieve them of their afflictions, in case of plague  )

How would you price "undead who would be destroyed by a turning attempt would be destroyed by this spell"? That takes into account turn resistance and anything similar... +5 DC? (In that it emulates some abilities of a turning attempt, but not all of them... so I could burn off one turning attempt to get its effects along with it, essentially.)

Oh, also: 

"Also, the HEAL seed cannot destroy undead, it reduces them to 1d4 HP (Just like a HEal spell). and it doesn't affect outsiders (Evil or not) at all."

Actually, it would restore full hit points to evil outsiders, remove all diseases, et cetera  I think you can see the can of worms that opens up...


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

Ark - I wasn't being Snide, I was stating a fact.  That's called being truthful.  Tome+Blood is NOT a core book, so it doesn't over-rule core books.

As to the Sidebar on page 243, I've allways run into problems with it b/c it's not supported by anything else in any of the books, and is actually contradictory to most of them.

I'll give you an argument that you CAN'T disprove... Examples from the ELH.

Ring of universal Elemental Resistance, Major costs: 216,000
Now, a normal ring of Elemental Resistance, Major costs: 24,000

Using my way of figureing things out, we'ld need to do the ring's ability 5 times.
first costs: 24,000.  each one after that costs double, or 48,000.. SO...
24,000+48,000+48,000+48,000+48,000=216,000.
According to YOUR way (Double the price of the most expensive only)  cost of this rign should be: 
24,000 X2 = 48,000 for a ring of Universal elemental resistance, Major.
That's one example from a core-book that supports me.

Second example: 
Bracers of Relentless Might cost: 4,385,000 GP
My way : 
+12 STR: 1,440,000
+12 Con: 2,880,000 (twice normal)
Size category 2 larger than normal :  64,000 (32,000 X2)
total according to my way: 4,385,000.
According to you way: 
1,440,000 X 2 = 2,880,000 GP for Bracers of Relentless Might.

I'ld love to use your way if I were a player, but as A DM I have to worry about game balance... Making an item yourself doing it that way would allow you to get items that are out of reach of most characters your level.

(Yes i know the following is a rediculous example, that's WHY i'm showing it...)
Amulet of godliness: 
+10 to all stats, +10 resistance to all saves.
Cost: twice what the most expensive thing costs, so 1,000,000 X 2= 2,000,000.

The way I propose works for the majority of cases, and only in odd cases (IE Staff of Power, Orb of Storms) does the sidebar on page 243 of the DMG make sense.

If you still think you've got a good reason your way is right, I'm all ears, I'm just trying to explain my reasoning, b/c I hate the "I'm the DM so I'm right" saying.  I try to use logic + Math to back myself up.. Unless something just doesn't make sense or would be bad for the campaign, in which case I use a house rule.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 25, 2003)

> Ark - I wasn't being Snide, I was stating a fact. That's called being truthful. Tome+Blood is NOT a core book, so it doesn't over-rule core books.




Not to nitpick (ok...i'm nitpicking) but "I don't recall..." is a patronizing and superior tone to add to a statement...but I digress...




> According to YOUR way (Double the price of the most expensive only) cost of this rign should be:
> 24,000 X2 = 48,000 for a ring of Universal elemental resistance, Major.




Not that it matters anymore, but using my way would have to have added the 48,000 for each ability...

Either way, I edited my post at the end to basically say that I was wrong and I saw what you were talking about...so, I have to go and figure up all my items again to make sure I did them right.  I see what you're saying and I concede...*gives DM a big noogie* ya big lug...

Ok...anyways, back to having fun and getting ready for the WONDERFUL game I know you have planned for us!!   I'll make changes according to the new calculations for my items...and check your email...I sent you the stats for my staff...be gentle...is my first time actually creating one...


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry if I sounded patronizing, I didn't mean to.  

OH, and GPuppy....


> Another question: Normally the ward seed allows you to select creature type at time of casting (as Epic Repulsion)... Any mitigation for limiting it to a specific type? (Otherwise, I'm better off just having a spell that wards against two creature types, but that's just so flavorless...)
> 
> Also, I'm thinking I should just make it two separate spells, as it's really hard to get the effects to make sense together (seeing as there's an instantaneous effect, and a long duration effect)...
> 
> ...




Damn you for making me think. 
Anyways, for the 2 wards affecting ONLY undead and Evil Outsiders... How's this: 
"Warded type pre-set (Ad-hoc - 4/ward seed)"

As to destroying lesser undead..
"Undead whose HD are 1/2 or less of the casters level are destroyed instead of being reduced to 1d4 hp. (Ad-hoc + 10)"
*Note: This effectively cancels out the 2 turning attempts.

Getting it to affect Evil Outsiders... I'm thinking of throwing in the Banish seed instead of the Destroy or Slay seed.. And then limiting Banish to Evil Outsiders Only... at say an Ad-hoc -10 DC.  Then just increase the Spellcraft DC by that same 10 and instead of ALL extraplanar creatures of 14 HD or less being banished, it would banish all EVIL Outsiders of 34 HD or less. (for the same spellcraft DC of the seed of 27).  OR you can make it more HD via the +1 dc for +2 HD.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 25, 2003)

Jemal: That should be enough to work with... Just two things to note:

"Undead whose HD are 1/2 or less of the casters level are destroyed instead of being reduced to 1d4 hp. (Ad-hoc + 10)"

That circumvents turn resistance. Do you want it to?

And will evil outsiders get two separate saves, or one save? Makes a big difference (if it's one save, they either get banished and healed, if it's two saves, they might get banished, or they might just get healed... you can tell which one I prefer, but I'll need to look through the ELH some to figure out which would be  the "default")


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

How's this : 
Heal only affects people caster wants it to(IE all allies and undead in area): Ad-hoc + 9 DC

then the evil outsiders only get the 1 save to avoid being banished, and bad-guys have no chance of being 'accidentally' healed.


----------



## Victim (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm tweaking equipment and epic spells.  But I'm going assimar 1 Sorc 19, Paladin 12.

Epic spells so far include:

Essence Armor: +30 armor spell that lasts for 5 days

Heaven's Fury:  Long range, big area, weak attack spell.  An army killer.

Celestial Grace: long lasting stat buff

and some weapon/natural attack boosting spell.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

Just don't forget you have to pay XP for each Epic spell you make.  Plus gold.


----------



## Victim (Mar 25, 2003)

I know, I purchased a couple of extra Rods of Excellent Magic (or something like that) to trade off gold for development cost on some of the more expensive spells.

Is it okay if I alter some of the spells to have permanent durations and super long times?  It seems kind of cheesy building them that way.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

As long as you follow the rules, go ahead.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 25, 2003)

Submitted for your approval:

_Holy Light of Pelor_
Conjuration [Healing]
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: 300 ft.
Area: 20 ft. wide bolt to 300 ft.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes

Spellcraft DC 44 (_heal_ 25 + _banish_ 27, +4 for 22 max HD banished, +10 ad hoc destroys undead, +18 1-round casting time, +10 for area effect, +2 bolt, +12 300% area increase, +4 ad hoc healing ignores those banished, -10 ad hoc banish evil outsiders only, -40 ad hoc 8 turning attempts, -18 24d6 backlash) Cost to develop: 396,000 gp and 15840 XP

This spell creates a bolt of divinely-gifted positive energy, healing those within its path and damaging undead. (The caster may designate which targets are healed.)

All creatures within the area are subject to the effects of the spell _heal_ on a failed Fortitude save. In addition, effected undead in the area whose HD are one-half or less of the caster level are destroyed, instead of being reduced to 1d4 hp. Evil outsiders are ignored by the spell's healing effects, unless they are of the Undead type. 

In addition, all evil outsiders in the area must succeed at a Will save or be banished (see _banish_ seed.) This capacity of the spell has no effect on evil outsiders of greater than 22 HD.

In order to power this spell, the caster must sacrifice 8 turning attempts, and endure 24d6 backlash damage.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

a few things I just feel like pointing out:
the healing effect would work on any designated.. they don't HAVE to fail a fort save (Unless they're undead).  you can willingly give up a save and allow yourself to be affected by something if you wish.

Also, with regards to the Spellcrat DC: 
Unless it's the gold/XP cost for creating the spell that you're worried about, you could probably take less mitigating factors (probably backlash), b/c you can take 10 on casting an Epic spell, so as long as the DC is equal to or lower than your spellcraft bonus + 10, you can cast it at any time.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 26, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Also, with regards to the Spellcrat DC:
> Unless it's the gold/XP cost for creating the spell that you're worried about, you could probably take less mitigating factors (probably backlash), b/c you can take 10 on casting an Epic spell, so as long as the DC is equal to or lower than your spellcraft bonus + 10, you can cast it at any time. *




The max DC I can afford with 16k XP is 44... Might drop a point of backlash (no point in getting d6'd any more than I have to)...

BTW, would the ad hoc DC be lower if it wasn't "only designated targets are healed" but "evil outsiders are ignored by these healing effects"? It helps get rid of the weird question marks that pop up from the spell (do banished outsiders get fully healed in the process? Can they forego the Fortitude save, then attempt the will save? etc) but still maintains some functional limitations if there are non undead, non evil-outsider enemies in the range of the spell (which is a strong limitation, but something I still find pretty interesting  ).

Although you bring up a good point, and I may end up going back and lowering my int in favor of other abilities, seeing as my Spellcraft bonus doesn't need to be as high as I thought (I never factored in any age or inherent bonuses into the skill ranks, so I don't think it would warrant a change there)... Con and Str look low at the moment


----------



## Jemal (Mar 26, 2003)

I'll think about it..


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 26, 2003)

No! Don't think! The DM's job is to make snap judgments they will later regret!

Seriously, though, take your time, as it probably won't seriously effect the character... I know it's a grueling process, and I appreciate the attention you're giving it.

In the meantime, anyone have a better name for the spell? I'm seriously lacking one.

Also, still interested in establishing the character backgrounds a little more... Perivas, what is Verdane's patron deity? Would probably play a big role in whatever has happened before, even if it wasn't the source of it.

Oh, and I'm suddenly reminded I'd intended to put some ranks in Knowledge (agriculture)...


----------



## Jemal (Mar 26, 2003)

Possible names for the spell:
"Stream of Life"
"Path of Light"
"Holy Might of [insert patron deity here]"
"Hallelujah" (Maybe not for a name, but it might be a good Verbal component...)
"Bolt of Reckoning"
"Judgement Beam"

And for the effects...

HEAL doesn't affect Evil Outsiders (Ad-hoc +4) instead of the "only designated targets are affected".
Problem with that is you'll heal any enemies that aren't either Undead or Evil Outsiders.  OR: 
Healing applies only to specific targets (Ad-hoc +10).
This way, the Banishing aspect affects everyone (Evil Outsiders), and the Healing only affects Designated Targets within the blast. (I think this way would be more in line with the 'flavour' of the spell... Allies healed, evil outsiders banished, undead destroyed/damaged).  

And for the saving throws: 
Undead would save vs the Heal spell,
Evil Outsiders would save vs the Banish spell.
Neither would be affected by the other one (Evil outsiders can't be Healed, Undead can't be Banished).

How's that sound?  The only problem I see is with Evil Undead Outsiders... no wait... First will save or be 'Healed'.  If they make the save (Or survive the 'Healing'), they have to make another save or be Banished.  TADA.


----------



## Calim (Mar 26, 2003)

Can I buy with my gold I have left a animal companion that was trained by someone else?

Kinda exotic not like a trained dog but maybe a trained blink dog

thanks

left over money 5900 gold

figured out what to do with the extra cash 
bought a bag of tricks rust colored


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 27, 2003)

Made accordant changes (edited post)... Healing non-undead enemies fits the flavor of the spell, as I'm picturing it (sort of a wash of positive energy, rather indiscriminant), so it should be good.

BTW, I hope you award uneven XP of some sort, so I can work my butt off and catch up with the other players  Epic level spells are costly...


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2003)

Everyone who contributes to accomplishing something will get an even share of the XP, but I do also award Roleplaying Xp and situational XP.
Also there may be points at which you have to split up, in which case some of you might get more than others.  Overall I think it'll even out, though.


----------



## Victim (Mar 27, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *
> Finally, if you want to get REALLY technical, the sidebar on page 243 of the DMG states (second paragraph, line 9) "For items that do take up a limited space (such as a ring or a necklace), each additional power not only has no discount but instead has a 10% increase in price.  A belt of Strength +4 and Dexterity +4 is more valuable than a belt of Strength worn with gauntlets of Dexterity since it only takes up one space on a character's body."  Therefore, the cost of such an item should be 33,600gp instead of 32,000gp.
> Edit: Upon further discussion with some friends/fellow players it seems that I have been doing ALL of my item creations wrong since playing the game...give me a few to go over all of my items and see if they are still correct...sorry for the confusion... *




That's been changed to 100%.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 27, 2003)

Here is the background story for Estefan...

***********************************************

Estefan was born in a small human town in an out of the way part of the world.  His parents – his father a human and his mother an elf maiden – were forced to live their lives in such a way because of their forbidden love.  They both raised their little man with such great care and joy and soon, he was a grown man in his mid-thirties.  His mother and father, all his life, taught him to respect the natural world around him and to love it was to be loved in return.  Estefan loved his time in the fields of his parents farm and relished the outdoors activities.  Working in his family’s fields turned the delicately framed man into a hulking goliath among his kind (half-breeds).  In this time he became enraptured with druidism and practiced the ways of the ultimate servants of the natural world.  It is said that some of the animals on the farm would work for none other than young Estefan.

Soon the time drew near when his father would pass from this world and onto the next.  The curse of elven longevity meets the brevity of human mortality. Estefan was crushed, as was his mother, but they decided that they would take the natural order of things and grow stronger from it.  So peaceful had his father’s life been that one could say he had lived it to the fullest.  With a small family, plenty of land to plow and a pipe in his hand after dinner, it was all his father ever wanted for himself. As if Ehlonna was pushing Estefan forward, those days of happiness soon became memories against the difficult roads ahead.

Mere months after his father’s death, the forest around Estefan’s farm was threatened by lumberjacks and those who would cut down the trees for material profit.  Several confrontations – the first few being as polite as the young farmer could manage – later, the lumberjacks realized the folly of their ways and decided that this forest and its lands were no place in which to line their purses with.  It was on this faithful day that Esefan met Oonru – a bear of immense size and heart – and they became fast friends and brothers-in-arms.

Several years went by in relative peace and Estefan was becoming very powerful in the druidic faith.  So powerful, in fact, that he had drawn the attention of the local druid’s circle.  These druids called upon Estefan to come to them and learn from them.  Many, however, saw the opportunity to gain wisdom from the young farmer-turned-druid and he was well-liked and respected among the circle’s members.  He joined the druidic circle and took part in many ceremonies and preservation activities, always with Oonru at his side.

It wasn’t until his 45th birthday that Estefan found keeping the entire farm up by himself was impossible, even if all the animals pitched in on their own.  This caused he and his mother to move to an elven city in the north of the land they now dwelt in.  He bid goodbye to his druidic friends and promised to return when possible.  Estefan sold the farm to a young couple – an elven man and a human woman, as it were – and took the money and all the necessary belongings with him and his mother to their new home.  Faithful as ever, Oonru followed and aided in protecting the duo.

When they entered the city, Estefan was greeted with a mixture of contempt and likeness.  Those who got to know the young half-elf were quite pleased with his personality and disposition.  Estefan, however, was uncomfortable with the whole situation.  He told his mother that he would make his home outside of the city in a natural surrounding where he and Oonru could live in peace and she could come visit any time she wished.  It wasn’t until many years later that Estefan stepped foot in that city again, and even that time was only under the most dire of circumstances.

Many months went by and Estefan was content with his existence in the wild.  It was during this time that he began to court a young elven maiden that visited him from time to time.it wasn’t long before they fell in love and married.  While they lived together in the wild, they protected the elven city for many years from dangers that it had never realized. Their love was so strong that it was said that they could draw strength from one another and use it to come to the aid of the other.  It was during this time that Estefan met Hatha, a great Bengal tiger that he freed from a traveling circus which was cruel to it’s animals.  

Several months after his 55th birthday, the elven city was beset upon by creatures that would destroy it utterly.  Great dragonsset upon the city and lay waste to its buildings and people.  Estefan and his friends, along with his wife, tried to defend the city but they could not.  They lacked the forces in which to combat the dragon with.  Many elves died that day and the city was destroyed.  Among those dead, the druid’s own mother and his loving wife.  Enraged by the loss, he left the area never to return, promising an oath that dragons everywhere would know his name and fear him.  

Soon, he trained his body to transform into the great beasts he so hated, but used this only sparingly.  He set about the world, adventuring with his neice and close friend, Aradia.  Together, they cut a swath through lair upon lair of dragons and dragon-kin.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 28, 2003)

With the first post of this thread being nearly three weeks ago, I thought it was time to start consolidating what we know and coming together on a group dynamic.  On that note, here is what I have been able to gather from the thread so far as far as participants and party members.

Pervias             Verdane the Knowing    Human      Paladin 6/Sorcerer 6/Loremaster 20
  Calim              Caleet                        Human     Witch 20
Sollir Furryfoot  Unknown                        Unknown     Unknown
Arknath            Estefan Dhourin              Half-elf         Druid 32
  Emerald	         Aradia Twilight               Elf                 Ranger 20/Rogue 5/Guardian Paramount 3
Victim               Unknown                        Unknown     Unknown
Guilt Puppy      Brother Eigan the Pale    Human Cleric 32 (Pelor)

Can the other's that I missed help fill in the blanks?  Let's get this started people!


----------



## Arknath (Mar 28, 2003)

Estefan is up on the rogue's gallery...still awaiting word on my staff, Jemal...

Also, do you want me to list the animal companion's stats?  I have a nifty file i can email you that has all that junk in there...either way....


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

Ark - Still going over the Staff.  As to the Animal Companions - Their stats should be the same as any other member of their race.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm thinking over epic spells right now.  I realize there's not that many creative things you can do with the ELH besides super damage reduction and highly damaging spells   So I'm pondering on making some interesting ones.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

Not many Creative things?  HEHE, Oh, you asked for it now...

1. Be nasty: 
FORESEE a layer of the abyss for a particular type of demon, TRANSPORT someone there, and COMPEL them to 'get it on' with said demon.. *L*

2. Make'em eat each other: 
Polymorph some of them into flies, then TRANSFORM another into a frog, and COMPEL him/her to eat the flies.

3. Be nastier:
TRANSFORM one of them into a beardless dwarf and TRANSPORT him to the middle of a dwarven prison.

4. Like Otto's Irresistable Dance?  You'll Love Otto's EVERLASTING Dance:
COMPEL them to dance, boost the DC, then apply the Permanent Modifier...

5. Ranged spells: 
Take almost any spell and make it ranged... Hmm, how about TRANSFORM at range?
"HEY, you there hundreds of feet away, become a cow!"

etc, etc.

And those aren't even the worst... wait till you see (OR rather experience) what your enemies have in store for you.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 29, 2003)

Thanks, i've only come up with boring spells so far 

Like on that allows a level 1 commoner to cast a 20d20 damage bolt 

But otherwise not too creative, i'll get on with it though.  Thanks for the ideas


----------



## Arknath (Mar 29, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Ark - Still going over the Staff.  As to the Animal Companions - Their stats should be the same as any other member of their race. *




The stats are the normal for their race plus awakening plus levels (if any)...what's wrong with them?


----------



## perivas (Mar 29, 2003)

Here's Verdane's epic spell:

[Color=royal blue]*Epic Magic Weapon*[/Color]
Alteration
*Spellcraft DC:*  20
*Components:*  V, S, M, XP
*Casting Time:*  10 minutes
*Range:*  Touch
*Target:*  1 weapon or 50 missiles
*Duration:*  48 hours
*Saving Throw:*  Will (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:*  Yes
*To Develop:*  270,000 gp; 6 days; 10,800 XP; Seed: _fortify_ (DC 17).  Factors: +14 bonus (+28 DC), duration increase x2.4 (+3 DC), target change (_ad hoc_ +10 DC).  Mitigating factors:  burn 2,000 XP (-20 DC), 10-minute casting time (-18 DC).

Functions as the spell _greater magic weapon_, but conveys a +15 enhancement bonus with a longer duration.

_Material Components: _  Ground powder made from a magic weapon.

_XP Cost:_ 2,000 XP.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

This may be just my absent-mindedness talking, but have we discussed how the rolls for int and cha went for the awakened animals?  I truley can't remember and can't find where (if anywhere) we talked about it... Did you roll the 3d6 int or did we work out an average number?  and the 1d3 cha, same there..

Everything else is just straight up, so I don't see a problem with adding lvls to them, so long as there's no prestige classes.

Edit: This is to ARK.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 30, 2003)

LOL....silly me...I thought I'd already posted my companions and you were saying that there was something amiss....oy...I'll pay attention one of these days... 

As far as the abilities go...I think there was a post a while back...*looks*...nope...checked everyone of your posts and nothing has been said about it...even checked your email to me...

What would you prefer? In creating them I rolled the stats, but if you want to roll them or if you want to assign an average it's cool with me.  Whatever works for you, man!


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2003)

I trust your roles, they'll be good.  So are you guys gonna start talking about character relations or should I find my own (MUAHAHA) way of putting you together?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 30, 2003)

Erm, how viable is this spell?

*Limited Omniscience*
Divination
Spellcraft DC: 50
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 10 minutes
Range: See text
Effect: Magical sensor
Duration: Permanent (D)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: None

Modifiers-Pierce illusions/see things true (Base DC 25), hear and see (+2 DC), mobile (+2 DC), magically enhanced sensors work (+4 DC), Cast spells through (+6 DC), Increase movement by 270 ft. (ad hoc +18)*, +11 vs. Dispels (+22 DC), Seed within Specialist School (-5 DC), Backlash Damage 55d6 (-55 DC), Increase casting time to 10 minutes (-18), No line of sight required (x10 DC), Permanent (x5 DC)
*Reasoning-To increase the range by 100% it is +2.

This spell creates an invisibile, mobile sensor (speed 300 feet per round) that the caster controls.  It allows the caster to see/hear all things around it, use magically enhanced senses through it, and allows the caster to cast any spell from the sensor whose range is touch or greater (no line of sight required).  It ignores all illusions, invisible creatures, see onto the etheral plane, and see the true form of polymorphed, changed, or transmuted things within 120 ft.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2003)

Just one problem with your spell.  I agree with the ad-hoc, it makes sense, but any multipliers are applied BEFORE mitigating factors (Such as Backlash and Increased casting cost).
the DC should be: 
Modifiers-Pierce illusions/see things true (Base DC 25), hear and see (+2 DC), mobile (+2 DC), magically enhanced sensors work (+4 DC), Cast spells through (+6 DC), Increase movement by 270 ft. (ad hoc +18)*, +11 vs. Dispels (+22 DC), Seed within Specialist School (-5 DC), No line of sight required (x10 DC), Permanent (x5 DC), Backlash Damage 55d6 (-55 DC), Increase casting time to 10 minutes (-18)
3,627 DC

You aren't going to be able to work it with those multipliers.  I'ld suggest just taking out the backlash and making it a long duration.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 30, 2003)

I posted my animal companions in the Rogue's Gallery.  Everything for Estefan is complete save the staff...

Emerald, are you around?


----------



## Victim (Mar 31, 2003)

Plus you take backlash every round of the duration for a spell.  50d6 every six seconds for the rest of your life?  Not pretty.

Is that Epic Magic Weapon spell okay?  I could use that with a few tweaks.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 31, 2003)

the staff! *slaps forehead* I knew I forgot something.  I'mnot at home right now, but soon as I get there I'll go into the e-mail and send you my reply.

As to the epic magic weapon: What's the "Ad-hoc+10" for Target change about?  What're you changing the target from and to?

And there's no such thing as "increase duration X2.4" as far as I found... How do you figure that to be a +3?


----------



## perivas (Mar 31, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *As to the epic magic weapon: What's the "Ad-hoc+10" for Target change about?  What're you changing the target from and to?
> 
> And there's no such thing as "increase duration X2.4" as far as I found... How do you figure that to be a +3? *




The target of the fortify seed is usually a creature.  I'm making it a weapon / ammo, as in the greater magic weapon spell.  The duration increase for x2 is +2 DC.  I just wanted a 48 hr. duration spell from the 20 hr. seed.  So I just extrapolated a little.

Victim, stealing another person's epic spell seems unoriginal.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 5, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Emerald, are you around? *




Yes, I am here, sorry about that, I some how got unsubscribed to the thread and was wondering why it had gone dead all of a sudden, decided to check and make sure, and sure enough, I just wasn't being notified.  I will post Aradia to the Rogue's Gallery right now.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2003)

any questions I missed?
If not then lets get started on how the characters interconnect.  I'ld like to get the game started sometime soon.


----------



## perivas (Apr 8, 2003)

*Somewhere deep in an unknown forest...*

Verdane stood up from his overstuffed chair in a ponderous motion.  Though the fireplace roared with great fervor, his joints still ached from the bitter cold, seeping through the windows and cracks in the door.  He hated being redundant and badgering his protege, and while he accepted the necessity of it, he despised how old it made him feel.  But he found it an effective method to get his point across.

With lucid eyes staring at the lounging figure, he repeated the oft-spoken advice.  "Never be too rash or too rushed.  It is often the cause for many mistakes and unnecessary dangers.  Even the most powerful will fail in their responsibility to the weak without the proper preparation for the trials.  Many-a-times, fate will have in store for you the unexpected.  Therefore, prepare for everything you can think of...however, improbable it may seem; for it will happen along with many events and occurrences beyond your imagination.  The times of trouble draw near.  You can sense them if you listen closely to the quiet place deep within you."

He knew this all too well...not only from his feelings and years of training, but from his scrying.  Lately, Verdane has spent more and more time in front of his _mirror of mental prowess_ trying to decipher the events he witnessed.  Though he has found limited success in his efforts, the key individuals have hidden their intent and agenda from his prying eyes.  Even so, his impressive deductive skills have left him with more than enough clues to understand the need for measured action.  But without all the facts and given his venerable age, he is hesitant to act rashly and miss a true opportunity when it comes.  Instead, he has watched his old allies closely to see how they may deal with the problem at hand.  After all, most of them are considerably younger than he is and thus possess a much greater level of energy to run about.  Though, he recently used the acquire tomes and manuals to boost his physical health, the effect of age still linger on Verdane's body.

OOC:  Ready when you are....


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

I like it... Perhaps everyone could do something like that to show where they're at now and maybe connect somehow to at least one other PC (Either talk about it via E-mail or just hook yourself up to the others vaguely like Verdane 'watching his old allies'.

If you don't have any ideas, e-mail me and I'll help.  Likewise, if there is any specific information about the world/universe you want to know, just ask.

Oh, and there's nothing saying you have to start off or live on the prime material plane.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 10, 2003)

So I Realize people have lives and get busy, but If I don't have enough people ready with their characters in the rogues gallery and their start-off thing posted here by Sunday, I'll re-open Recruitment and just take the first 5 ro 6 fully completed individuals.  I know some people have things happening etc, but this is just a bit excessive, even for one of MY (Usually slow-starting) compaigns.
Anyone who's got their character and their start-off 'what're they doing now' post in by Sunday will be gauranteed, but if I don't have enough to start the game by then, it'll open up again and first-done, first play.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 10, 2003)

Arknath:  I really like our background, but where are we now. Since I am mearly a lowly cohort I feel I must bow to my Uncle's wishes as to where we are and what we are doing at the time the campaign begins.


----------



## Calim (Apr 10, 2003)

ready willing and able


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 11, 2003)

Jemal: Sorry, I've been having some writer's block on the background, and have been waiting on the others hoping for some inspiration there... I'm definitely busy, but not too busy to get a post up at least close to nightly.

Anyway, here's the bones of the background:

Youth: Born in a small village with a strong following of Pelor, the eldest of three sons, Eigan was first in line to carry on the family tradition -- wagonmaking. There was enough of a wagon trade to support perhaps two sons, but the youngest, Colin, was to be sent off to find his own work, looking first to the Church, which seemed always to have use for another young man of good character. Feeling sympathy for his brother, as well as a certain calling toward the noble profession, Eigan chose to take his place.

Before long, Eigan found himself accompanying Pelor's missionaries across the land, helping with to establish new temples -- converting locals where they could, then erecting temples, and finally providing services until those locals had become adequate clergy of their own. Each step along the way would leave the most senior member behind, to oversee the operation and make sure the newcomers did not revert to heresy, and eventually Eigan found himself in this position -- not yet thirty.

His travels had not always been easy or peaceful ones, and more than once the wandering missionaries found appeal for more than simple religious guidance. Dangerous thugs, savage humanoids, and wild beasts could all make trouble for the common folk -- but none could be found more troublesome than the scourge of the undead, and their nefarious creators. These abominations were the embodiment of darkness, of death, of suffering -- all the things that the Shining One was not. Eigan could not help but take great offense at this, and even in times of peace he took careful time to learn more about ways to combat this threat when it would next arise.

It was in a time of such peace, at least in his small place in the world, when he first went on what could be truly called an _adventure_. His companions were strangers at first: Merely passing through town, stopping by the temple hoping only for a sympathetic cleric to heal their wounds. Upon hearing of the nature of their quest, Brother Eigan offered more: They were stalking the archlich Samech, a once-elven sorceror who seemed to retain his sense of wanderlust, bringing ruin and despair as he went, punishing enemies new and old.

Leaving his home church in the hands of his most trusted student, Eigan joined their quest -- a quest which became many others. As years passed many sidetreks ensued, and Eigan remained forever diligent. Spending much of his time pursuing foes in darkness, skin unseen by the precious sun -- and not to mention often being drained of blood -- he came to be known as
Eigan the Pale; it is said that once, returning good news after smiting a vampire which had terrorized a small community, Eigan was attacked with stakes and holy water, for he was so bedraggled the villagers initially mistook him for the creature he had slain. (After that episode, Eigan made a point always to return under the shield of daylight -- a far better time for any venture.)

As he grew older, he adventured less frequently, and only in times of great import. He currently resides at a small frontier monastery, away from the tribulations of society, where he has taken a liking to botany. For any good cause, though, his light is always ready.


----------



## Arknath (Apr 11, 2003)

Calim: I believe he wants more than an "okey dokey boss"...get your story together and post it, man...

************************************************

Estefan blinked once in the twilight, making the transition from meditation to the here and now was always so disorienting.  However, he was unusually unsettled this night.  He couldn't place his finger on it, but he had felt a pang of weariness and of turmoil in his nightly commune with his surroundings.

"What is it love" he whispered to no one in particular, leaning on his staff for support, "that makes me feel so?"  He paused as if listening to some unheard voice speak to him. "Aye, that much I have gathered from our mutual meditation.  I am still upset."

He looked over his shoulder at his neice building a fire and preparing the evening meal.  Several weeks had they been travelling and a few more lay ahead of them.  Estefan turned away from the fire and drank in his surroundings.  It was always so wonderful to be embraced in the goddess' heart and arms.  He breathed deeply in and out smelling her sweet scent surround him and penetrate him.  Yes, she was strongest when she was most wild and this, in turn, lent him strength of heart and body.

After a few more moments he turned and went to help Adaria with the preperations.  He looked at her in the firelight and was reminded just how much she resembled his deceased wife.  A small tear came to his eye as he sat down and grabbed a knife to help skin the coneyes they had caught for dinner.  Thank the goddess that Oonru arrived behind him at that moment, so that she would not see the tear as he wiped it away.

The great bear had a sizable fish in it's maw and was munching contentedly as he strode up to the fire.  Estefan had no doubt that the fish was not the first to be eaten by him, but the bear never gorged himself on food unless he had to for hibernation. 

"Smells wonderful," he said softly as he turned back towards the fire.  The druid said a quick and silent thank you to both the goddess and the coney spirit for the food they would receive tonight.  (Leaving room here for a response from my cohort  ).

Hatha lounged by Adaria and yawned her great mouth towards the sky.  Her beautiful orange and black feline form was nearly twice the size of his niece and happily purred at the elf's feet completely comfortable.  

The last member of the small group appeared quickly after all had gathered around the fire to enjoy each other's company at the end of the day.  Niura, the eagle, perched in a branch above the scene and tore at the mouse in her claw uncerimoniously.  It was only this time of day in which all were gathered together, unless some great need befell one of them.  In such a case, the others would not hesitate to drop what they were doing do run and aid.  Even Ardania was becoming quite accustomed to talking with the animals.

Still, for all this love and companionship that surrounded the druid, he was uneasy and worried.  His mission was to find the one man he knew would have an answer...the wizard Verdane.  A former adventurering companion and friend, he would know what was wrong.

But tonight was a night for friends.

[ooc: sorry all for the late post...I had this - or something very similar to this - posted about three days ago...but you can imagine my frustration when my computer rebooted at the end...before I got a chance to send it...

_Emerald_ - feel free to add anything to the story and your background here...you are not a "lowly cohort" but a travelling companion and close friend...


----------



## Calim (Apr 11, 2003)

I thought since I was a cohort I was to follow my leader on the story thing.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2003)

Cohorts just have to do a bit of a reply to their master, kind of telling me AND their leader that they're there and that they understand what's happening with their character right now. 
So far so good, people.


----------



## perivas (Apr 12, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *I thought since I was a cohort I was to follow my leader on the story thing. *




My intent was not to be restrictive.  I wanted it left open what you thought of the situation, as well as your goals and motivations.  Hopefully, you feel that you have enough free will to post as you desire, within only limited restrictions, of course.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 14, 2003)

Aradia’s Background

Aradia was born into an Elven city, but her mother died young and she was raised by her Aunt.  She loved the forest and the wilds and  was very unrefined and unlady like.  She found the life of the Ranger to be her calling.  She spent most of her time in the woods near the city but always came home to visit her Aunt and eventually her Uncle Estefan, a nice Half-Elf who had stolen her Aunts heart.  Her Aunt had never been happier than when she was married to Estefan.  When the Dragon’s beset the city, it was during on of her visits and she was a member of the team that Estefan and his wife led to defend the city.  During the battle, Aradia’s Aunt died and Estefan was crushed.  At that moment, Araida swore that she would protect Estefan and make sure that he was never alone.  Since then Aradia has always been by his side helping him to “cut a swath through lair upon lair of dragons and dragon kin”.  


Aradia’s Present

Aradia knelt over the cooking fire getting ready to put on the coneyes they had caught for dinner. Her Uncle was sitting quietly by the fire meditating.  He seemed unusually unsettled tonight.   

Aradia smiled as Estefan whispered into the night air, she was used to him doing this.  She wished he could relax and enjoy the trip but she could tell he was upset. 

Aradia loved traveling and was glad to finally get on the road again.  The open air and night sky invigorated her.  Aradia smiled as Estefan came to help with the preparations.  She pretended she did not see the tear in his eye.  She kissed him lightly on the cheek when he complemented her cooking.  

She sat down next to Hatha and was lulled by the purring of the giant cat.  She hoped that her Uncle would find the answer he sought when they reached the wizard Verdane.


----------



## Calim (Apr 14, 2003)

I think with all of the other things in life I am partaking i will have to step out of this game.  Since I am a mere cohort in this game I hope this does not affect things to harshly.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 14, 2003)

That's OK, Calim, I'm sure everyone'll Understand.
So, who's cohort was Calim?  I'll check who was next on the cohort list and get them to quickly work up a cohort.  What level was the cohort supposed to be?

Also, the deadline's up so I'm checking over all the characters now, and If we've got enough then I'll start the game tommorow.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 14, 2003)

I've been lurking for a while....if you don't have enough I can have a character up on VERY short notice as I have created two for epic games that fizzled.  let me know, I'd LOVE to play

jpoberg@bellsouth.net

GE


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 14, 2003)

Edit-Making char very soon


----------



## perivas (Apr 15, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *That's OK, Calim, I'm sure everyone'll Understand.
> So, who's cohort was Calim?  I'll check who was next on the cohort list and get them to quickly work up a cohort.  What level was the cohort supposed to be?*




Mine.  Hmm...there's room for compromise on what the cohort should be.  What do you have in mind, Goldeneagle or whoever is next on the list?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 15, 2003)

I made this character for another game so it would need to be adjusted slightly for creation rules here, but do you like the concept?

[Started as a Ranger] Born in the town of Twin Falls to Charton and Lissa of Twin Falls.  Charton was a Tracker by trade, while Lissa kept the house in order.  Both parents were of Pelor.  Rynin grew up tracking and hunting with his father.  At the age of sixteen Charton gave his son permission to accompany a trade caravan to the local city, Towerkeep.  

On his trip to town Rynin met Brother Eigan  of the Temple of Pelor during the worship services.  Eigan took an interest in Rynin, seeing  a humble yet devout young man with charisma… the perfect person to attract others to the worship of Pelor.  When Rynin leaves Eigan asks him to return if hewould ever consider coming back to help turn people to the sun.

The 2 day return trip to Twin Falls promised to be as eventless as the trip in.  Due to the  proximity of Twin Falls fo Towerkeep, there had not been a raid on the trade caravans in over 14 years…this time was different.  The caravan was small, but it was attacked by a group of bandits.  Rynin, after taking taking out four of them helped the caravan back to the Twin Falls.  The town sherrif formed a counter raiding party including both Charton and Rynin.  After tracking the bandits to their lair, the group righted the wrongs done unto their people.

This series of events had a profound attack on Rynin.  Why would anyone attack an almost defenseless caravan? Pelor would have led them on a better path.  Within the week Rynin secures the blessings of his parents to return with the next caravan to Towerkeep to serve in Pelor’s temple as a gaurdian of the defenseless and a prostheltizer of morality.  

Upon entrance into the temple, it was immediately recognized that Rynin had the tools to become a valiant holy warroir of the cause of light and good.  He was first schooled in the fist of Pelor (mace) and while learning the formal history of religion (not just his church) while learning to talk about his beliefs in a way that would shed light for others in "the way".

For 11 seasons Rynin performed well for the Temple.  Brother Eigan was pleased allowing Rynin a level of Autonomy not common among most templars.  Rynin made the most of his independence traveling around town (returning to the temple at least once per fortnight)and the outlying areas making friends with several people, influential in their own right.  Betron, the woods man (ranger)in the town  of Deepgreen; Estafan from the [insert home]; Oren, Cleric of Tyr in Towerkeep;Verdane the Knowing (wizard), a council member in Towerkeep;  Aric Redface (Fighter / Inn keep) in Tower Keep;  Varta, Captain of the Guard; Helene Guildmistress of the Adventurer’s Guild;  Jansen the Minstrel; Lorelin, daughter of the Lord of Towerkeep (love interest); along with other dignitaries of the Pelorian Temple and other Allied Temples.

One twighlight in the winter solstice Rynin was returning from a trip home to see his family when he heard a whimper from a house.  He had inadvertently come across a necromantic follower of Hextor.  In a protracted fight a child’s life is spared and a follower of Hextor’s loses his life…along with Rynin.  When the guard comes Varta is immediately called and Rynin’s body is taken back to Temple Pelor immediately.  After a day it is decided that the high priest Tanzer will try to resurrect Rynin, a very unusual decision.  It is then that strange things begin to happen – it seems Pelor has taken a special interest in Rynin.  He is to become the epitome of a warrior of Pelor…and someday he will be a divine emissary – The Voice of Pelor.

This resurrection takes a full week, and when it is complete Rynin returns to life and he looks different.  He looked stronger, leaner, and more nimble yet he seemed to have a deeper understanding and respect for those around him.  His personality seemed magnetic, yet he said little.  He seemed to know that his role had changed, he had been touched by Pelor himself and now realized that he had a larger role with more responsibility and, for that, Pelor had prepared him (transformation to half celestial with bonus) mentally, physically, spiritually, emotionally and had left a material gift, "The Skin of Pelor" (Celestial Armor)

After seeing all of his family and friends again (it seems to him as if he has been gone for years although it had only been a week), Rynin decides that he must prepare himself for the highest level of service.  He puts together a long term plan, one that may take years, to prepare himself for his ascension to the title of Divine Emissary.

After researching (By library, Bardic Tale and Divination) for a week, Rynin determines the lessons he must learn and sets out to find a mentor for each discipline.  
He approaches the High Priest and asks for permission to pursue his path and is of course given the blessing of the temple and a  shield to defend himself ("Gentry’s Aegis") while relating the story of the High Priest Gentry who lived 1000 years ago. 

Rynin gathered his belongings, old and new, and set out to meet Aldeenum at the Lycaeum of the Ferric Fist to learn the way peak endurance.  Here Rynin conditioned his body  and then demonstrated his mastery by traveling for a year with various monks through the Mountains of Tanu Mali.  (Manual of Con. / Str / Dex)  Within the mountains many treasures were found, including the "Golembane" (Mace of Ruin).

At this point followers of the Pelorian faith have heard that a future emissary has been reborn and have started to congregate to build a stronghold in Towerkeep.  
Upon hearing this, Rynin returns to Towerkeep  at which time Tanzer turns the local Temple/Stronghold over to him .  "It is time for me to build our following somewhere else.  These people are here to follow you.  You are ready to lead them)  Over the next 6 months, while organizing the followers, several gifts are bestowed upon Rynin for various tasks.  During this time Rynin enlists the aid of his friend, Jansen,  to teach him to be a people’s leader (book for Charisma).  Among them is the the necklace "Pelor’s blessing" (Phylactory of Faithfulness).  After things are set in motion, Rynin set out to deepen his understanding of the world around him.  He sought out the Lost Library of Euchonachs.  There he found many insights including the Book of Yavxist (Book of Intel.).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 15, 2003)

GoldenEagle and Sollir - Keep reading, info for you at end of message.

I just went through all the characters again and here's what I've come up with: 

Arknath (Estefan-NG Druid age 65) Just need to get rid of that dusty gray ioun stone... I don't know HOW you figured that one out.
Other than that, you're ready.

Perivas (Verdane-LG Loremaster age 75)  What does the "DC+20" on the Staff of Meteors and Staff of Wilting mean?  Is the DC 20, or is it 43(10base+9lvl+4ability+20?)  And if the latter, where did you find the price modifier it takes to increase the DC by 20?Also your charisma should only be 44... the Pink+Green Ioun stone's +2 bonus does NOT stack with that of an Epic cloak of charisma.  They're both Enhancement bonuses.
Other than that, you're ready.

Emerald-Arknath's cohort (Aradia-CG Guardian Age NONE) You need to list an age for your character.  Also, Edit in your list of spells to your character, pls.
Other than that, you're ready.

GuiltPuppy (Eigan-NG Cleric Age 60) 1 problem with your Epic spell.. You reduce the DC by 18 for 24d6 points of backlash damage.. It should only be 18d6 backlash.
Other than that, you're ready.


So we're just waiting on Sollir and GoldenEagle to make those characters... Speaking of which , GoldenEagle, We still need a cohort for Perivas(Verdane) since Calim had to drop out, would you be OK making that your character?  Don't worry, i don't run Cohorts as slaves.  They're just really good friends + followers, with their own minds and opinions.
And to Sollir - If you take Leadership, I'll be making + running your cohort.

Character AND cohort creation rules are both on page one.  
Verdane's Leadership score is 50, so check with Perivas on whether he wants you to be max lvl for that score or not.  (Though I'ld suggest as high lvl as possible)

Once you guys are done, we'll have 4 PCs and 2 cohorts assuming Sollir doesn't take Leadership.

SO Sollir and GE, we'll start soon as your characters are ready.


----------



## perivas (Apr 15, 2003)

> *Perivas (Verdane-LG Loremaster age 75)  What does the "DC+20" on the Staff of Meteors and Staff of Wilting mean?  Is the DC 20, or is it 43(10base+9lvl+4ability+20?)  And if the latter, where did you find the price modifier it takes to increase the DC by 20?*




There is no price modifier that I know of.  It's just that having a epic level caster create an item means that they will be able to have the item-save adjustment feat and the ability to use there own stats.  Do what you want with that, but it's maintainly from what I would be able to create myself.



> *Also your charisma should only be 44... the Pink+Green Ioun stone's +2 bonus does NOT stack with that of an Epic cloak of charisma.  They're both Enhancement bonuses.
> Other than that, you're ready.
> *




I choose to have a redundant item and did not stack the bonus together.  The 46 only counts the cloak of charisma.  It makes it less apparent that I have a charisma-enhancing cloak, when I have a full set of ioun stones.  That's all.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 15, 2003)

I'll be making other adjustments tonight.  I assume this concept is cool with Pervias/Verdane???  I could easily see Jariwyn being a Nephew of Verdane

GE


----------



## Arknath (Apr 15, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [BArknath (Estefan-NG Druid age 65) Just need to get rid of that dusty gray ioun stone... I don't know HOW you figured that one out.
> Other than that, you're ready.[/B]




Here's the formula I used = 

Bonus (5) squared (25) times 4,000 (100,000) times 2 (200,000)

Basically I took the formula for the Dusty Rose Ioun stone which gives a +1 circumstance bonus and costs 4,000gp:

1 squared = 1
1 times 2,000 = 2,000
2,000 times 2 (for an item that doesn't take up space) = 4,000.

Still wrong?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 16, 2003)

*Jariwyn Brightshield, Cohort*

Jariwyn Brightshield
Half-Celestial Human Ranger 1 / Paladin 23/Divine Emissary 6

32 Str: 16 Base +4 Racial +3 tome/inherent +6 belt/enhance +2 level
26 Dex: 16 Base +2 Racial +2 tome/inherent +6 enhance
26 Con: 16 Base +4 Racial +1 tome/inherent +4 enhance +1 Level
12 Int:  10 Base +2 Racial /inherent
18 Wis: 10 Base +4 Racial +3 tome/inherent
34 Cha: 16 Base +4 Racial +6 robe/enhance +3 tome/inherent +4 level


AC:  40 - 10 Base + 1 Natural +10 Armor + 7 shield + 4 ring +8 Dex
HP: 497 (30d10 +270) 
Speed: 60 ft (Boots)
BaB: 26
Melee  26+11 Str +5 Weap + 1 weapon focus +2 Epic WF
Initiative: +8 Dex
Alignment: LG
XP: 

Special Attacks: Prot/Evil (3/day); Bless, Aid, Detect Evil (will); Cure Serious; Neutralize Poison; Holy Smite; Remove Disease (spell); Dispel Evil; Holy Word; Holy Aura (3/day); Hallow; Symbol; Summon Monster IX (Celestial Only); Resurrection; Smite (+13 AT/+22 Dam) 4 x/ day; divine inspiration 2x/day (+2 AT/dam 10 rounds); Greater Planar Ally

Special: remove Disease 6/week; turn (3+cha/day); Special Mount; sun domain

Saves:
+42 Fort: 13 Base  +5 Epic Divine +3 resist +13 Divine +8 Abil
+35 Refl:  6 Base  +5 Epic Divine +3 resist +13 Divine +8 Abil
+31 Will:  6 Base +5 Epic Divine +3 resist +13 Divine +4 Abil

Special Defense:  Immune to Acid, Disease, Cold, Electricity, +4 vs. Poison (Racial) Immune to fear (Class); DR 15 fire (ring);  SR 15 (mace); Cannot be Flanked/caught flatfooted (robe)

Attacks
Fist of Pelor +37/32/27/22  d6 +16
Ghoul bane +37/32/27/22	d6+10

Spells (5/5/5/5):
1- Bless Water, Bless Weapon, Divine Favor x4
2- Delay Poison, Shield Other x2, Remove Paralysis x2, Heat Metal
3- Discern Lies , Dispel Magic, Heal Mount x2, Searing Light x2
4- Neutralize Poison, Freedom of Movement x2, Holy Sword x2, Fire Shield
5- Flame Strike X3

Feats: Tracking (bonus); Two Weapon Fighting (Bonus); Ambidexterity (Bonus); Human (bonus); Weapon Focus (mace),Mounted Combat, Leadership; Improved Two Weapon Fighting; Improved Critical (Light Mace); Greater Two Weapon Fighting; Epic Leadership; Great Smite; Divine Might (Cha bonus to Dam for Cha bonus rounds – uses turn attempt); Perfect Two Weapon Fighting; Penetrate Damage Reduction, Great Smiting, Epic Weapon Focus, Improved Spell Capacity


Skills: Concentration +19; Diplomacy +10; Intuit Direction +10; Jump +12; Knowledge Religion +13; Ride +30; Spot +28; Wilderness Lore +25

Helm	0
Goggles	
Cloak of Resistance +3	9000
Amulet:	
Armor: Celestial armor +5	81600
Vestments of Fortitude (+4 Con)	16,000
Bracers of speed	8000
Gauntlets of Dexterity (+6)	36,000
Robes of Charisma +6	36000
Ring Protection +4	32000
Belt: Giant Strength +6	36,000
Boots; Springing and striding	6000
Tomes and Manuals	330000
Masterwork Mace	305
Quiver of Elhona	1800
Lens of detection	3500
Heward’s Handy Haversack	2000
 Gentry’s Aegis (+4 animated, Med Fort.)	81,170
Fist of Pelor mace – Holy Avenger	120305
Mighty Long Bow (+11)	1200
50 MW Arrows	350
	801,230


I think I got all of the correct numbers, please let me know if I goofed.  

Couple of questions

1.  can I use leadership for a dragon mount?
2.  Does this look okay?


----------



## Emerald (Apr 16, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Emerald-Arknath's cohort (Aradia-CG Guardian Age NONE) You need to list an age for your character.  Also, Edit in your list of spells to your character, pls.
> Other than that, you're ready.*




Done.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2003)

Arknath, yes still wrong b/c dusty rose gives a DEFLECTION bonus, not a circumstance bonus.  There is no formula for insight bonus'.


----------



## Arknath (Apr 16, 2003)

I didn't think there was a difference in what gave what bonus but you're the DM.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 16, 2003)

GoldenEagle: Regarding character background, it might be suitable to replace "Brother Tanzer" with "Brother Eigan", and "my time to go and establish temples elsewhere" to "my time to retire and live a more humble life" -- until, of course, _this_ comes up.

And Jemal: Thanks for catching that epic spell problem  Less backlash is always nice...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 16, 2003)

Guilt Puppy

Very cool.  I'll edit that tonight.

GE


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2003)

first off - I'm starting the game tommorow, Just working on the opening post and how to put you all together.  I'll post another post in this thread telling what the name of it is after i've started the IC thread.

Second off - GE, one prob with your character that you've gotta fix before you post IC.  As far As I know you're the cohort for Verdane(Perivas), correct?  In that case your character should be lvl 30, and you are... problem is you're also half-celestial, which increases your Effective Character Level by 3... meaning your ECL is right now 33.  So you have to either drop the Half-celestial template or drop 3 levels... Sorry, I should've caught that sooner.  Once you've done that, post your character in the Rogues gallery thread HERE:  
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45255

Third: 


> _originally posted by Perivas_
> There is no price modifier that I know of. It's just that having a epic level caster create an item means that they will be able to have the item-save adjustment feat and the ability to use there own stats. Do what you want with that, but it's maintainly from what I would be able to create myself.



interesting... Well, it seems to add up.  So what's the final DC on those, then? i believe it's 43, according to my calculations..
10 base + 9 lvl + 4(Ability modifier) + 20 (Item-save Adj Feat).

and also to Perivas:


> I choose to have a redundant item and did not stack the bonus together. The 46 only counts the cloak of charisma. It makes it less apparent that I have a charisma-enhancing cloak, when I have a full set of ioun stones. That's all.



OK, I just went and added it up again and you're right.. I gotta stop making assumptions.  OK, kewl, good idea, btw.

Finally: Anyone seen Sollir?  Is he still in?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 19, 2003)

*points up*

I'm going to finish him up tomorrow I hope, my concept and most of my equipment is done, it's going to be interesting (I hope)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 19, 2003)

I caught the error also. I've already fixed it in my document on my comp @ home and I will submit the final later today.

BTW, did you ever consider the question about my mount (using leadership for a special cohort/mount)?

GE


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2003)

GE - I'ld consider it if you weren't a cohort yourself, but as I've allready said (I do believe) I don't allow cohorts to have Leadership, so it's a moot point.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 20, 2003)

I updated the feats to reflect that and added my mount and corrected a couple of math errors.  All ready.

GE


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 20, 2003)

Hrm, Golden Eagle, would you perfer to be the char and I can be your cohort?  That might allow you to do what you are looking for.  I don't need a high level to pull off what my concept for my char is.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 20, 2003)

If its cool with Jemal.  I know everyone is eager to get started, so whatever is easiest for you. I can change to PC easily if that is faster for you.

GE


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2003)

SORRY I didn't start the game yesterday, I had a few problems with my new job (Yes, I am now unfortunately back in the rat race  ).  SO anyways, I'm going to do that now.

- GE and Sollir, that's ok with me as long as you hurry up.
And about the Leadership special mount - I'll figure it out with the ELH.  You said Dragon, eh?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 21, 2003)

As long as it fits in well.  I'll update my Character to be a PC.  Thanks Sollir and Jemal.  I can't wait to start!

GE

Edit: done; Posted in rogues Gallery


----------



## Arknath (Apr 21, 2003)

Do we post in the prologue yet or is there more story to come?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2003)

Post in the prologue.. It's going to be you guys getting together somewhere, finding out what happened, THEN when you know what's going on chptr 1 starts.  So post what you guys are doing, such as where you're going (Maybe the site of the explosion?) after it happens, after the people around you turn to you and say stuff like "WHAT THE HELL'S GOING ON?!?!? AAAAH IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD!!!".  
Also post how your characters are getting there, and I'll reply with what happens on your (mostly short, some longer) journeys.
Sorry I didn't reply earlier, I was AFC for a while.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 23, 2003)

Last minute change to character sheet that you are certainly free to nix without argument -- _bead of summons_! I can't believe I made a high-level cleric without one...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2003)

thats ok by me, and if anyone else has any (small) last-minute changes they wanna do, you have until the end of the weekend, and make sure you tell me what you're changing so I can change my copy of the character.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 25, 2003)

Just want to make sure you get all the latest info on rynin.  All changes are complete

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 1, 2003)

Jemal
Just wanted to see if you had done any work on the Mount/Cohort, or if you might need some help with it (stats, etc)

GE


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2003)

I've been working on it, but I've decided that I'ld like you to earn it through play, b/c it's a special thing that you wouldn't ordinarily be able to start with.  Don't worry, it won't take too long, but You'll go a little while without it.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 2, 2003)

Very cool.  thanks.  I think I'll play it as having retired my mount to take over responsibility at towerkeep several winters ago and I will call upon a new mount now.

GE


----------



## Emerald (May 2, 2003)

I will be out of town until Sunday.


----------



## Arknath (May 20, 2003)

Did this game fall off by the wayside?


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2003)

No, my ability to access the site did for a while though.

I'm hoping it won't happen again, it's starting to get.. on.. my..
NERVES!


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 28, 2003)

It seems like we're off to a good start!  I'd like to find out more about the motivations of the attacker and more about what the next step he is planning is.  It seems to me like a divination could be a good start, I'm just not sure exactly how to word the questions.  Any thoughts?

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 11, 2003)

Are we still playing?

GE


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2003)

Sorry, pulled another dissapearing act.  I'm home now and updating stuff.  I may not be doing much over the weekend but after that I should be back to 'normal' (AKA spending 2-3 hours here every day b/c I will once again return to having no life.)


----------



## Arknath (Jul 4, 2003)

did we stall again?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 4, 2003)

I was waiting on GPuppy and he seems to have dissapeared.. If he doesn't show by the weekend I'll NPC him till he gets back.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey Jemal...do we need to re-open the recruiting for this or let this one die?  I'd like to continue, but it seems that we have a hard time keeping # of posts up...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm just trying to figure out where everyone went?!?!?  I've posted update, and nobody replied.


----------



## perivas (Jul 30, 2003)

I think that the current rate of posting is really indicative of a dying campaign.  I will try to continue as long as your posts continue, Jemal, although I suspect that this type of campaign is just too slow if it's not in person or in a chat room.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 30, 2003)

If you want my opinion (c'mon, ya know ya do!  ) I would be willing to start the story over again in favor of more frequent posters.  It has intrigued me so far and it is a shame to let it die because of inactive (or disappearing) players.  

Course, this all depends on whether or not Jemal decides he wants to keep DMing it.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 30, 2003)

I'ld love to keep DMing it, but there's only 3 ways that can happen: 

A) People come back and start posting again.
B) We re-recruit people to play the existing characters whose players have gone AWOL (I'ld REALLY prefer NOT to do this version.  I hate having to make people play other peoples characters)
C) Follow Arknath's idea and restart the game with new recruits.  I'ld have to change several things to do this, but it could be done.


SO, are there anymore people out there who're still Playing The Game?


----------



## Arknath (Jul 31, 2003)

Arknath is up for the last...I agree with your thoughts on #2....and I really don't want to stop...so let's try to see what we can work up.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2003)

If the rest don't reply by the weekend, I'll go with #3, and start the campaign over.  I was really liking the way you guys were playing, this is the first Epic game I've ever been in (DM or PC, RL or Online) that has actually started to work out, and I wanna keep it up.  

OT: Though I do have hope for Assassinations game. /OT.

Anyways, tommorow I'll open this thread for 'tentative recruitment' and by the weekend we should know how many players (If any) we need.

I'ld like to keep it to about 5-6 Characters if possible, counting any cohorts.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 31, 2003)

sorry I missed all this earlier... Let me get up to date:

As I believe I've mentioned, I will be gone again, from tomorrow til around the 14th of August (unfortunately that date is less solid now than it once was.) I apologize for this, but that's just part of things.

I apologize if my first "I'll be gone" message missed you -- I'm only involved in four games, but still it's easy to lose track of things (I did post one in TTT to be sure.)

I do like this game a lot, and would like to stick with it, but if you need someone who is able to post more consistently, I understand perfectly. Enjoying a game is no good reason to slow it down, after all


----------



## Arknath (Aug 1, 2003)

I completely understand about real life getting in the way and would rather have the original cast members playing.  It's up to Jemal, but I think you could be NPC'd until you return to us.

Also, I'd like to ask Emerald if she's still around to play my cohort.  We had an awesome story worked out and I'd like her to keep playing.


----------



## Arknath (Aug 4, 2003)

Hmmmmm....weekend ended for me about an hour ago...and only one response from someone since the deadline was posted...Do I need to change the topic name to "re-recruiting"?

Also, do we want to stick with 3.0 or go with 3.5?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2003)

yes, pls, ark.  I guess we're starting over.  

"Re-Recruiting" starts now.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 4, 2003)

I would be interested in trying your game, if you will have me.

As far as concepts go, the first initial concept I had was a Leshay which is from the epic level handbook with and ECL of 32.  I don't have my books with me right now (don't ask how I know the ECL) but as I recall the LeShay were VERY powerful so you may want to look at it closely.

Thumbnail of a background would be my character used to be an enemy of the group, but for one reason or another he reformed and aided the group against the last great evil proving instrumental in its defeat.  If we go higher than 32, he would have a few levels of Blackguard but he would be NG so they wouldn’t do him much good.  He would have spent the last few years trying to redeem himself.

Are we going with 3.5?  Are we set at 32nd level or do we revote?  (If we revote, I vote for 35)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 5, 2003)

Well, I don't particularily care, either 3.0 or 3.5 would work for me.  Same with the lvl thing.

It's up to the players who're allready in it, as to whether or not they want to recreate their characters. I'll let them (Arknath and I think G-puppy are still around) decide whether we're changing anything or not.

But as far as your concept, I'm going to have to veto it, I don't really want to deal with any non-basic races in this game right now.  Sorry, but you'll need a new idea.


----------



## Rino (Aug 5, 2003)

any place for me or did you need 1 player?
i dont mind about 3.0 or 3.5

thinking about a elf archer


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 5, 2003)

Truth is I pretty much expected that, but I liked the idea, so I thought I would try.

I am currently thinking Elven Wizard, but that may change if we go to 3.5.


----------



## Arknath (Aug 5, 2003)

I would prefer going to 3.5E.  As far as the level goes, I'm not too concerned one way or another...I would just add a few levels of druid (3.0)/heirophant(3.5)...


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2003)

Mind if I jump in?  I've got a (3.5) single-class Human Monk 32 who's just about finished and ready to play.  I just have a couple questions...

1)  How much cash do we start with?  I couldn't find an epic npc wealth table.

2)  What's the default assumption for when inherent Int bonuses kick in?  (my current default is lvl 21)


----------



## Rino (Aug 5, 2003)

starting money is: 5.6 mil by the 3.5 dmg


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2003)

*rereads page 1*

Doh!  I misread it.  I was reading the block detailing the starting cash for cohorts...


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 5, 2003)

Just for reference, the NPC starting cash is in the Epic Handbook, the last page before the index, at the bottom.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2003)

Ahh, that's where it is.  Figured there had to be one somewhere (not that it's terribly relevant as I'm not planning on taking Leadership)

Thumbnail Background:
Grew up in a monestary, went out to see the world (this is when he would have met / traveled with the other PC's), retired back to the monestary, was appointed headmaster & oversaw the monestary for ~20 years.  About 10 years ago he retired from the position of headmaster and more-or-less dissappeared.  Since then he's been wandering around the countryside living the simple life and getting a "peasant's-eye-view" of the world.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 6, 2003)

Rino, want to be related?  Brothers?

Got a couple of questions:

I have a couple ideas for Epic Spells:

*Expand Consciousness:*

DC65 +30 Enhancement bonus to Intelligence, Duration: 5 days
17 base +58 for +29 enhancement, +10 for x6 base time, -2 for personal, -18 for +9 minutes to cast.

and

*Knowledge of the Ages:*

DC55 +8 Insight Bonus to Intelligence, Duration: 5 days
23 base, +42 for +7 Insight, +10 for +500% time, -2 for personal, -18 for +9 minutes to cast

Those are the nuts and bolts of it, I will write them up completely later, assuming you have no problem with them.

But it does lead me to a quandry.  Do I get bonus spells from the now 68 int, even if they are from temporary (albeit long lasting) buffs?

The Archmage from the DMG 3.5 gets mastery of elements, a high arcana that allows you to substitute different element types for elemental spells, could this be used with Epic spells?

Will you allow me to purchase a Staff of the Magi and if so, at what cost?

Edit: typo


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 6, 2003)

Given that the non-epic stat boost spells specifically state that they do not provide extra spell slots I would suspect that you do not (by default) gain extra spell slots from casting an epic stat boost spell.  (30pt Int boost is pretty bent already.  Gaining an extra three slots at every level you can cast would be broken)

If you want extra slots, why not create an Epic version of Mnemonic Enhancer?


----------



## Rino (Aug 6, 2003)

sure why not could be fun in the game

i have chaged my character a bit. it's now spiked chain PrC guys (dont remember to name of it) 22lvl fighter 10lvl PrC
i'm looking around if i can see if there is an epic of that PrC

my character should be ready by tomorrow.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 6, 2003)

Rino:

Are you talking about the Master of Chains from the Sword and Fist?  This is a core rules only game, which I believe means Players Handbook, Dungeon Masters Guide, Monster Manual, and Epic Level Handbook only.  You may want to check with Jemal.

Pyrex:

I was actually unaware of that comment in the new 3.5 text, but I think it is a little bit like comparing apples and oranges.  Those buffs last 1/minute per level.  For buffs that are essentially always on, I would tend to believe they would use the same rules as enhancing items (headband of intellect for instance) for whether they added spells.

But, there is some doubt in my mind, which is why I asked the question.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 6, 2003)

The 'no bonus spells' line was included with the original 3.0 mental stat boost spells printed in Tome & Blood and (iirc) was included when they were reprinted in Magic of Faerun.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 6, 2003)

Submitted for approval, Darius Elhalyn, headmaster emeritus of the Seven Stars Monestary.

Assumptions:
 --Inherent INT bonus took effect between lvl 20 and 21.
 --Aging bonuses took effect between lvl 20 and 21.
 --As per Jemal's earlier post, multi-function items were costed with the _cheapest_ effect being normal price, all other abilities are double-cost.

Edit:  Character sheet deleted.  Updated version posted below.


----------



## Rino (Aug 7, 2003)

if i only can use the core books it will be an archer.

atm its to warm the think in holland, we are having an official headwave.. and in my room is it: 31 degres celcius 
so there is an delay on my character


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 8, 2003)

Your points are taken Pyrex, however, there are spells (Such as Owl's Insight in MoF) that include bonuses to stat effecting spells without that limitation.  My belief here is if you have any bonus for a day or longer, that it effects spells memorized.  Guess we agree to disagree and wait for Jemal's ruling.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 8, 2003)

Sorry, I was out of town.   Has anyone else noticed the inconsistancy with the email notifications?  I never got a notice, I just decided to come and see what was up just in case.  

 Yes I would love to continue being your cohort Arknath.  I do not have the 3.5 books yet and am unsure when we will have the money to get them.  We do have access to the SRD however so I can probably still play even if you vote for 3.5  

Are starting over completely, or just changing the group at the tower?


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 8, 2003)

> C) Follow Arknath's idea and restart the game with new recruits. I'ld have to change several things to do this, but it could be done.






> If the rest don't reply by the weekend, I'll go with #3, and start the campaign over. I was really liking the way you guys were playing, this is the first Epic game I've ever been in (DM or PC, RL or Online) that has actually started to work out, and I wanna keep it up.




I think that means we are starting all the way over.  Looks like a somewhat different cast.


----------



## Arknath (Aug 8, 2003)

Emerald...

Not a problem.  I can offer assistance by email if you can't find what you are looking for via the SRD.  Your RP and continued participation make it more than worth while to help you out.


----------



## Rino (Aug 9, 2003)

i changed my idea once agian, i have played to many archers on this board. the current idea is: elven barbarian (warlord)

thinking about leadership (and epic)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey are you still looking or players in this game?  If so, i would be interested in playing.


----------



## Thels (Aug 10, 2003)

Same here. What's the current amount of players and how many are you looking for?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 10, 2003)

I am back...if you still need me!  Sorry for the absence, real life and lack of internet.  All is good now.  let me know if I can still play.

GE


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2003)

Allright, I've been gone for a little while, and didn't expect this thread to become THAT active.  It'll take me a while to process, so here we go starting from the top: 

The following is the list (in order) that can have PCs.  I don't want more than 5 PCs, so unless one of the first 5 WANTS to play a cohort, the rest will have to settle for cohorts (If there's enough needed).

Arknath, Emerald, Rino, Pyrex, Whran, Golden Eagle, Thels, Dark Nemesis.

Now, as to questions: 

3.5, Core books only (PHB, DMG, ELH)
No monster races.
Non-permanent stat boosts do not increase your spell-slots/spells per day.  For this instance, worn items are considered 'permanent' b/c they're permanent until dispelled/removed, whereas the spell DOES wear off.  make the spell permanent and THEN it'll increase your spells per day.for
For stat increases (Inherent/Age), we'll assume they took place at lvl 20.
Magical enhancements to INT don't affect Skill points (IE headband of int or buffing spells)
LVL, I guess we're keeping the same.

Anything else?

BTW, Rino: 31 Degrees C? You lucky S.O.B.  
It hit 35 today sitting under the fan, and today was the coolest in days.  The city's turned into a sauna.


----------



## Thels (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, it was 36 C in other places of Holland (of course where I had to be at that moment  ), and we're not used to such temperatures around here.

I'll be fine with playing a Cohort if enough people take the Leadership feat.


----------



## Rino (Aug 12, 2003)

my character is almost ready just have to recalculate my attack bonus on my weapon. and have to look it over once again.

i'll post it in a few hours


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 12, 2003)

Okay, that was the information I needed.  I should post my character by tonight.

BTW what about Guilt Puppy?  He was one of the "originals" that responded to the "is anyone here" line, has he subsequently dropped out and I missed it?


----------



## Rino (Aug 12, 2003)

my character

might have some faults in it. but that is common with my characters.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 12, 2003)

I just realized that school starts in about a week, but if an opening for an actual player opens up, keep me in mind, kay?

Thanks!
-DN


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2003)

hmm... Good point, Whrann.. I didn't hear anything from him since then so I assumed he wasn't interested..

GPup, you still interested or not?

EDIT: Just read his last post... he's been away.
Dangit, too much to keep track of.. Me gonna pop.
Gotta go blow something up, then I'll come back and make a decision.

which reminds me... any more questions, ask them before the weekend, I'll be gone for a week starting saturday.

(Yeah, gone for a week, back for 5 days, gone for another week, then back again... hopefully for a while though.)


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 12, 2003)

Jemal,

Guilt Puppy said in his post he would be gone til the 14th.


----------



## Arknath (Aug 13, 2003)

Emerald was playing my cohort, but she's welcome to become a PC...although I would miss her..


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 13, 2003)

I was a PC, but I can turn him into a cohort.  Let me know either way.

GE


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 13, 2003)

Here is my Character:

Selvas Rouko 

31 Wizard/1 Archmage

Str	24 (13 base +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)
Dex	28(15 base +2 Racial, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)
Con	24(15 base, -2 Racial, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)
Int	37(18 base, +8 Level, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)
Wis	24(13 base, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)
Cha	25(14 base, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)


Armor Class 44 (+9 Dex, +6 Shield, +8 Armor, +5 Natural, +5 Deflection, +1 Insight)

Intitiative: +13 (+9 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)

Saves

Fortitude	+26 (+6 Level, +7 Con, +6 Epic, +5 Resistance, +1Competence, +1 Luck)
Reflex		+28 (+6 Level, +9 Dex, +6 Epic, +5Resistance, +1 Competence, +1 Luck)
Will		+33 (+13 Level, +7 Wis, +6 Epic, +5Resistance, +1 Competence, +1 Luck)

Hit Points 321 (32d4 + 224)

Class Abilities:

High Arcana: Mastery of Elements

Feats:

Skill Focus: Spellcraft, Scribe Scroll, Spell Specialization: Evocation, Empower Spell, Spell Penetration, Spell Specialization: Transmutation, Quicken Spell, Eschew Materials, Greater Spell Penetration, Maximize Spell, Greater Spell Specialization: Transmutation, Extend Spell, Epic Spellcaster, Ignore Material Components, Epic Spell Penetration, Multispell, Automatic Quicken Spell (0-3), Automatic Quicken Spell (4-6), Automatic Quicken Spell (7-9)

Skills:

Concentration: 44 (35)
Hide: 28 (17)
Knowledge: 	Arcana: 50/67 (35)
		Architecture & Engineering: 16/33 (1)
		Dungeoneering: 16/33 (1)
		Geography: 16/33 (1)
		History: 16/33 (1)
		Nature: 16/33 (1)
		Nobility and Royalty: 16/33 (1)
		Religion: 16/33 (1)
		The Planes: 28/45 (13)
Listen: 28 (17)
Move Silently: 28 (17)
Search: 30/47 (23)
Spellcraft 53/70 (35)
Spot: 28 (17)

Spellbook:

All spell in PHB and Genesis (ELH pg 117) (320,000)
(If you wish a break down on how I got these numbers, I will be happy to provide them)
Developed Expand Consciousness (387,000)
Developed Knowledge of the Ages (405,000)

Possessions:

Ring of Wizardry IX 810,000
3 Rods of Excellent Magic(2 used) 1,950,000 
4 Blessed books (1 set and one duplicate) 50,000
Complete set of +5 Inherent Bonus books 825,000
Belt of Physical Mastery +6 (to Str, Dex, and Con) 180,000
Headband of Mental Mastery +6 (to Int, Wis, and Cha) 180,000
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 50,000
Ring of Protection +5 50,000
Ioun Stone: Dusty Rose Prism 5,000
Ioun Stone: Pale Green Prism 30,000
Ioun Stone: Orange Prism 30,000
Scroll of Genesis (ELH pg 117, used) 28,825
Stalwart +5 Mithral Buckler of Heavy Fortification 154,565
(Intelligent I 17 W 11 C 17, AL NG, Ego  Speech and Telepathy, allows weilder to have free use of Improved Initiative, Evasion, and Uncanny Dodge (as a 5th level Barbarian), Heals 1/day) 
Crystal Ball 42,000
Small Flying Carpet 20,000
Hewards Handy Haversack 2,000
Decanter of Endless Water 9,000
Murlynd’s Spoon 5,400
Stone of Adaptation (as necklace, doesn’t take up an items slot) 18,000
Stone of Good Luck 20,000
Jade Circlet 1,500
Excess money 26,710

Following spells are Cast Permanently on Selvas:

Arcane Sight
Comprehend Languages
Darkvision
Read Magic
See Invisible
Tongues

Languages Known:

Common
Elven
Draconic
Orc
Goblin
Sylvan

Spells

4/8/7/7/7/7/6/6/5/10
Base DC: 23/40 +1 for Evocation, +2 for Transmutation

0. Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
1. Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Shield, Expedious Retreat, Alarm, Protection from Evil
2. Misdirection, Melf's Acid Arrow, Melf's Acid Arrow, Invisibility, Darkness, Knock, Mirror Image
3. Fireball, Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Haste, Displacement, Slow, Major Image
4. Dimensional Anchor, Stoneskin, Fireshield, Confusion, Otiluke's Resiliant Sphere, Greater Invisibility, Phantasmal Killer
5. Break Enchantment, Teleport, Wall of Force, Hold Monster, Feeblemind, Baleful Polymorph, Cone of Cold
6. Empowered Enervation, Antimagic Field, Greater Dispel Magic, Repulsion, Flesh to Stone, Chain Lightning
7. Spell Turning, Forcecage, Mass Invisibility, Limited Wish, Delayed Blast Fireball, Spell Turning
8. Mind Blank, Horrid Wilting, Horrid Wilting, Polymorph Any Object, Maze
9. Wish, Shape Change, Timestop, Maximized Disintegrate, Maximized Disintegrate, Empower Delayed Blast Fireball, Empowered Delayed Blast Fireball, Meteor Swarm, Gate, Left open

*Expand Consciousness:*

Using raw magic, the caster channels unbelievable forces to expand their mind to near deific levels.  This comes at great personal cost, but for 5 days, the casters mind is almost unparalleled granting a +30 Enhancement bonus to Intelligence at the cost of 2000xp.


DC43 +30 Enhancement bonus to Intelligence, Duration: 5 days
17 base +58 for +29 enhancement, +10 for x6 base time, -2 for personal, -20 for +10 minutes to cast, -20 2000xp to cast.

and

*Knowledge of the Ages:*

There is a resonant trace of information that resides in everything in the universe.  Some spells tap directly into that knowledge gathering information.  This spell taps into all of the knowledge, everywhere, however no mind can handle that amount of information on a conscious level.  Subconscious awareness of this information grants the caster a +10 Insight bonus to his intelligence but at the cost of 2000xp.


DC45 +10 Insight Bonus to Intelligence, Duration: 5 days
23 base, +54 for +9 Insight, +10 for +500% time, -2 for personal, -20 for +10 minutes to cast, -20 2000xp to cast

Edit: Added a few things, changed my equipment to make Pyrex happy, Added spells, added epic spells and DCs


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

are you still looking for new recruits?  If so I can work on getting something started.  I would prefer to a bugbear just cause I really want to but I can play something more mundane also....  Probably a warrior.  I do have the PHB, DMG, ELHB and I'm curious about presage classes out of the main books, yeah? nay?  or on a individual bases?  I can get you a copy of the rules for anyone who would need them.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2003)

Allright, Revised and final list.  I don't want more than 5 PCs, each can have up to one cohort.  If you're 6th or lower on the list, you can only be a PC if someone above you drops out or WANTS to play a Cohort 

Arknath, Emerald, GoldenEagle, Rino, Pyrex, Whran, GuiltPuppy, Thels, Dark Nemesis, Brother Shatterstone

I decided to let Shaterstone in on it b/c that makes an even 10, so on the VERY off chance that everyone takes a cohort, Shatterstone would be in... but sorry, no monster characters (IE bugbear)

So I need to know from the first 5 (Ark, Emerald, GE, Rino, Pyrex) if they're making PCs (Specifically if Emerald would like to stay a Cohort or upgrade to PC)

I put GPuppy lower down on the list b/c he's been kind of off-and on.  Sorry, GP.

Ark, could u close the thread title again, pls?


----------



## Rino (Aug 13, 2003)

my character has leadership, so one of the other could be a cohort


----------



## Emerald (Aug 13, 2003)

I like my character just the way she is and would like to keep her as Arknath's cohort.  Thank you for asking though.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 13, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *So I need to know from the first 5 (Ark, Emerald, GE, Rino, Pyrex) if they're making PCs (Specifically if Emerald would like to stay a Cohort or upgrade to PC)
> *




PC.  No leadership (don't need a cohort).  Character sheet posted above. 

Edit:  Edited for clarity.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 13, 2003)

I am in as a PC.  I have Epic Leadership.  My character is posted in the old RG thread. I will update to 3.5 ASAP

John


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 13, 2003)

Okay, looks like Selvas is in.

Running down what we have so far:

Arknath:  Druid
Pyrex:  Monk
Golden Eagle: Paladin
Rino: Barbarian
Wrahn: Wizard

Emerald: Ranger
Golden Eagle's Cohort: ?
Rino's Cohort: ?

Rino and GE, any ideas for what you want for a cohort?  Thels any idea what you want to play?

I think we are a little shy in the healing department (Druids can handle it, but not as easily as clerics) and a little shy in the finesse department as well (ie rogues).  I think overall the party is pretty well balanced, leaning toward the frontline fighter heavy.  

If there is interest in more cohorts, I can rearrange my character and get Leadership, but for right now, we have two open cohort spots on only one interested party so I am not going to worry about it.

One last thing:

Are we using the same idea (Old party reforming after big catastrophe?) or are we going with something new?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 13, 2003)

I think a cleric or hospitaler would make an excellent cohort for a paladin.

GE


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 13, 2003)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> *Here is my Character:
> 
> Selvas Rouko
> 31 Wizard/1 Archmage
> ...




15+8+5+6 = 34.  Did you miss the age modifier?
Also, by my count, you should have 6 8th lvl slots w/ a 37 Int.
(With a 34 Int you'd lose 1 1st and 1 5th lvl slot)

As for the stat boost items, since they're in non-standard body slots the 3.5 cost would increase by 50% to 54,000 each.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 13, 2003)

Rino said:
			
		

> *my character
> 
> might have some faults in it. but that is common with my characters. *




Your Con score looks off by a couple pts:
16 -2 +5 +8 == 27 (not 29)

The 2d6 of Chaotic damage doesn't apply when you're not raging does it?

Epic save bonus @ lvl 32 is +6 (not +7)

You're missing a +1 in your Ranged atk progression, it should be 32/27/... (20 bab + 6 Epic Bab + 6 Dex).  Your init is also a point low.

Other than that, it looks good.


----------



## Rino (Aug 13, 2003)

changed it.

since my character is a bit of a war lord, some kind of other warrior, maybe war priest.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 13, 2003)

Scenes from the past flashed through Selvas’s consciousness.  The reverie, the elven dream, showed the past, lest they forget.  A gift from Solonor Thelendira, the god of immortality.

Selvas saw himself as a child playing with his brother, Val, while their parents looked on and laughing at their play.  It was a sweet memory.  Val was only ten years older, sibling rivalry usually soured such close births, but Val never seemed to be jealous of his young brother, probably because they were so very different.  Though Selvas was no physical slouch, his brother was a juggernaught, and while Val was not an idiot, Selvas was brilliant.

The scene shifted to the not so distant past.  He stood in a great hall, before a great table with 11 mages looking across at them.  They could see he al but burned with power.  The council of 12 had called him here to judge him, one of their own.

“The council has ruled that your research it too dangerous, yet you persist.”  Gravas, the instigator behind this witch hunt spoke, reasonably.  He was good at speaking reasonably, but Selvas knew in his heart that he bore a hatred, not only for Selvas, but for all elven people..

“I have given you all every assurance I know how to give,” Selvas spoke quietly, slowly, “Yet you persist in this inquisition.  The circle has no precedent for judging it’s members, we exist to share knowledge and prevent the wide spread abuse of magic, not to stifle it.”

“You will destroy us all!”  The high pitched screech of Tobian, one of Gravas’s lackeys, echoed in the hall, “I have seen your theories, if you go through with them, you will create a self sustaining rift in the Latice work, it will grow and consume everything.”

“That is not possible with what I am doing.  You simply do not understand…”

“Enough!  We have been through this a hundred time, the council has ruled, you are not to pursue your theories under pain of sanction.”

Selvas paused and then looked Gravas directly in the eye, “I do not recognize the authority of this council,” he looked around the room at some he would call friends and other he had worked with on numerous occasions, “I do not recognize any of your authority.   If you wish to stop me, you must do so by force, I will not be constrained by the foolish,” he turned back to look at Gravas, “or the bigoted.”

Selvas raised his staff and slammed it into the great seal of the council of 12, there was a flash of light and the seal cracked, “Now for the first time in history the council is broken.”

Selvas knew this is what most historians believe began what was called the mage war by some, the truth was it didn’t really start until Gravas sent assassins after him, before he contemplated too much on those events, the scene shifted again.

He wiped blood from his eyes and looked around the burning city, his city.  He was younger now, a promising apprentice to the great wizard Feanol.  They had been on his spire when the dragons had fell upon the city.  Feanol had sent his apprentices to help with the defense, but the dragons were too powerful.  He had been helping with the evacuation when he had seen his parents home ablaze.

He ran to his house and found his parents inside, incinerated by a direct hit of dragon fire.  He then saw it, a titanic red dragon.  He sent spell after spell at it, but it ignored him as the spells refused to effect  it.  After dispatching the elven knight he turned upon Selvas,.

“Foolish mageling,” the thing spoke in a huge deep booming voice, “I am magic.” It drew back it’s massive head and unleashed fires stoked in the very furnaces of hell.

Selvas snapped out of his reverie with a start, he hated that memory.  Val had pulled his broken body out of the wreckage, but Selvas knew he had failed.  He lacked the power to change the course of events.  He vowed from that day forward, it would not happen again.

He did not believe that these memories came to him unbidden.  His greatly enhanced mind was conveying to his subconscious something, or perhaps Solonor himself.  In any case, he had not seen his brother in a while, perhaps it was time to visit the prime again.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 13, 2003)

Your right, it should be 37 (18  base, +8 Level, +5 inherent and +6 enchancement).  I am down one slot at 8th level because of the High Arcana I choose for my one level of Archmage.  As far as affinities go, the Robe has the affinity listed as multiple effects, I suppose that depends on how you look at it, but I interpret that as meaning that it has multiple affinties.  The boots to me make perfect sense that they would increase Con.  The vest was a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh if you don't need me you don't need me it wouldn't bother me at all.  So no one do anything with their characters that they don't want to due only to work me in, okay?    If you do need me catch me on one of the many chat programs listed in my profile and let me know that you still need me, okay?  Email is fine just make sure it doesn't look like spam in the title.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, it seems we have 5 PCs 
Arknath: Druid
 Pyrex: Monk
Golden Eagle: Paladin
Rino: Barbarian
Wrahn: Wizard

and 3 Cohorts: 
Emerald: Ranger (Arknaths cohort)
(Golden Eagles Cohort)
(Rinos Cohort)

GE and Rino, could each of you pick one of the remaining 4 (listed below) and ask them tocreate a cohort or u?  If you don't want to seem preferential, then just take who's next on the list. (Which right now are Gpup and Thels)

GuiltPuppy, Thels, Dark Nemesis, Brother Shatterstone


----------



## Arknath (Aug 13, 2003)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> *Okay, looks like Selvas is in.
> 
> 
> I think we are a little shy in the healing department (Druids can handle it, but not as easily as clerics) and a little shy in the finesse department as well (ie rogues).  I think overall the party is pretty well balanced, leaning toward the frontline fighter heavy.   *





Just keep in mind (not sure how much of my character you have read) but Estefan is a front-line fighter type with all of his summoning and shapeshifting ability.  I might change to some of the Heirophant levels depending on how I can work it.

Just an FYI for the newbies...


----------



## Thels (Aug 13, 2003)

We're using 3.0, right?

Jemal, could you tell us what the ECL are for Rino's and GE's cohorts, since you know what prestige modifiers they got.

I'm interested in playing a Cleric. Hospitaler ain't core so it won't do. Perhaps a few levels in Paladin instead. Do you allow Aasimar?

I do have a few games on my plate though, so if you rather give the spot to someone else, then it's okay with me.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 14, 2003)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> *Your right, it should be 37 (18  base, +8 Level, +5 inherent and +6 enchancement).  I am down one slot at 8th level because of the High Arcana I choose for my one level of Archmage.  As far as affinities go, the Robe has the affinity listed as multiple effects, I suppose that depends on how you look at it, but I interpret that as meaning that it has multiple affinties.  The boots to me make perfect sense that they would increase Con.  The vest was a bit of a stretch. *




Ah, ok.  Wondered where the missing three came from. 

Doh!  Forgot you had to sac slots for Archmage.

*shrug* Just figured I'd point it out on the affinities, didn't know if you'd spotted that in the 3.5 rules.  Apparently you did.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 14, 2003)

How do I put this, I quasi saw them.  I was aware of them, but not the specfics of them.  You were keeping me honest.  It is what I get for staying up late making characters.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 14, 2003)

> Just keep in mind (not sure how much of my character you have read) but Estefan is a front-line fighter type with all of his summoning and shapeshifting ability. I might change to some of the Heirophant levels depending on how I can work it.




okay so that is 5 frontline fighters and me.  oh boy.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 14, 2003)

Thels

It would be cool if you played a cleric cohort.  My character has a level 30 cohort if Jemal uses the same formula from before.  My character is below

Everyone... I used the SRD to try to upgrade to 3.5  If you see anything I missed please let me know

GE

Rynin Brightshield
Half-Celestial 3/ Human Fighter 1 / Paladin 23/Divine Emissary 6

38 Str: 16 Base +4 Racial +5 tome/inherent +10 belt/enhance +2 level
28 Dex: 16 Base +2 Racial +4 tome/inherent +6 enhance
32 Con: 16 Base +4 Racial +5 tome/inherent +6 enhance +1 Level
18 Int:  12 Base +2 Racial + 4 Tome
20 Wis: 12 Base +4 Racial +4 tome/inherent
39 Cha: 16 Base +4 Racial +8 rod/enhance +5 tome/inherent +4 level

AC:  49 - 10 Base + 6 Natural +12 Armor + 7 shield + 5 ring +9 Dex
HP: 540 (29d10 +319) 
Speed: 60 ft (Boots)
Languages: Common, Celestial, Infernal, Abyssal, Draconic
Initiative: +9 Dex
Alignment: LG
XP: 

Special Attacks: Prot/Evil (3/day); Bless, Aid, Detect Evil (will); Cure Serious; Neutralize Poison; Holy Smite; Remove Disease (spell); Dispel Evil; Holy Word; Holy Aura (3/day); Hallow; Symbol; Summon Monster IX (Celestial Only); Resurrection; Smite (+14 AT/+58 Dam) 4 x/ day; divine inspiration 2x/day (+2 AT/dam 10 rounds); Greater Planar Ally; Greater Turning 1x/day; Turning 15x/day (or divine might)

Daylight	As spell; at will
Bless 	Allies gain +1 attack and +1 on saves against fear. 
Protection from Evil 	+2 AC/ saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders. 3/day
Aid	+1 attack, +1 on saves against fear, 1d8 temporary hit points. 
Detect Evil	Reveals creatures, spells, or objects. 
Cure Serious Wounds 	Cures 3d8 +1/level damage (max +15). 
Neutralize Poison 	Detoxifies venom in or on subject. 
Holy Smite 	Damages and blinds evil creatures. 
Remove Disease 	Cures all diseases affecting subject. 
Dispel Evil 	+4 bonus against attacks. 
Holy Word 	Kills, paralyzes, weakens, or dazes nongood subjects. 
Holy Aura 	+4 AC, +4 resistance, and SR 25 against evil spells. (3x/day)
Symbol 	Triggered runes have array of effects. 
Hallow 	Designates location as holy. 
Summon Monster IX 	Calls outsider to fight for the caster. 
Resurrection 	Fully restore dead subject. 
Greater Planar Ally	Call 24 die outsider…no favor required

Special: remove Disease 7/week; turn (3+cha/day); Special Mount; sun domain

Saves:
+48 Fort: 13 Base  +6 Epic Divine +5 resist +13 Divine +11 Abil
+38 Refl:  6 Base  +6 Epic Divine +5 resist +13 Divine +8 Abil
+34 Will:  6 Base +6 Epic Divine +5 resist +13 Divine +4 Abil

Special Defense:  Immune to Disease, DR 10 Acid, Cold, Electricity, +4 vs. Poison (Racial) Immune to fear (Class);  SR 35; Cannot be Flanked/caught flatfooted (robe), DR 30 vs. Elements (ring); evasion; DR 10/magic

Attacks
BaB: 26 (+12 Str/+5 Weapon/+1 Weapon Focus/+2 Epic WF)

Fist of Pelor +46/41/36/41  d6 +31 (14 str/ 5 weap/12 Divine Might)
Mace of Ruin ?
- d6 + 23 if each hand hits in a single round
- +2/+2 for first ten rounds (Divine Inspiration)
- Great Smite (+14 AT/+58 Dam) 4x/day

Spells (5/5/5/5):
1. Bless Water, Bless Weapon, Divine Favor x4
2. Delay Poison, Shield Other x2, Remove Paralysis x2, Heat Metal
3. Discern Lies , Dispel Magic, Heal Mount x2, Searing Light x2
4. Neutralize Poison, Freedom of Movement x2, Holy Sword x2, Fire Shield
5. Flame Strike X3

Feats:  Two Weapon Fighting (Bonus); Weapon Focus (mace),Mounted Combat, Leadership; Improved Two Weapon Fighting; 2 Weapon Rend; Greater Two Weapon Fighting; Epic Leadership; Great Smite; Divine Might (Cha bonus to Dam for Cha bonus rounds – uses turn attempt); Perfect Two Weapon Fighting; Extended Life Span, Epic Weapon Focus, Improved Spell Capacity; Legendary Commander

Bonus Feats: Trample, Ride By Attack, Spirited Charge, 


Skills: Concentration +31; Diplomacy +50; Intuit Direction +30; Jump +27; Knowledge Religion +29; Ride +50; Spot +35; Wilderness Lore +25; balance, jump, tumble, climb all +20




Tome for Intelligence + 4	110,000
Goggles of Night	8000
Cloak of Resistance +5	25000
Amulet: Natural Armor +5	50000
Armor of the Celestial Battalion	616300
Robe of Eyes	90000
Gauntlets of  and con (/ +6)	36,000
Ring: Elemental Resistance, Major	24000
Ring Protection +5	50000
Belt: Epic Strength	1000000
Boots; Swiftness	256000
Tomes and Manuals	797500
 Rod of Epic Splendor	297000
Mace of Ruin	1000312
Daern’s Instant Fortress	55000
Quiver of Elhona	1800
Cabinet of Feasting and Portable Hole	302000
Candle of Truth x 8	20000
Heward’s Handy Haversack	2000
 Gentry’s Aegis (+5 animated med. Fortified shield)	100,170
Bow +5 (+4 Str)	50800
Arrows 200 (100 Adamantine, 50 cold iron, 50 silver)	180
"Fist of Pelor" mace – Holy Avenger	120305
+5 Mithral Plate Barding	67600
Horseshoes of the Peerless Steed	217500
Belt of Strength +6 (Horse)	36000
Amulet of Health +6 (Horse)	36000
	5,369,467
Balance of money in gems and coin

1st-LEVEL PALADIN SPELLS 
Bless 	Allies gain +1 attack and +1 on saves against fear. 
Bless Water 	Makes holy water. 
Bless Weapon 	Weapon gains +1 bonus. 
Create Water 	Creates 2 gallons/level of pure water. 
Cure Light Wounds 	Cures 1d8 +1/level damage (max +5). 
Detect Poison 	Detects poison in one creature or small object. 
Detect Undead 	Reveals undead within 60 ft. 
Divine Favor 	The caster gains attack, damage bonus, +1/three levels. 
Endure Elements 	Ignores 5 damage/round from one energy type. 
Magic Weapon 	Weapon gains +1 bonus. 
Protection from Evil 	+2 AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders. 
Read Magic 	Read scrolls and spellbooks. 
Resistance 	Subject gains +1 on saving throws. 
Virtue 	Subject gains 1 temporary hp. 

2nd-LEVEL PALADIN SPELLS 
Delay Poison	Stops poison from harming subject for 1 hour/level. 
Remove Paralysis 	Frees one or more creatures from paralysis, hold or slow. 
Resist Elements 	Ignores 12 damage/round from one energy type. 
Shield Other 	The caster takes half of subject's damage. 
Undetectable Alignment 	Conceals alignment for 24 hours. 

3rd-LEVEL PALADIN SPELLS 
Cure Moderate Wounds 	Cures 2d8 +1/level (max +10). 
Discern Lies 	Reveals deliberate falsehoods. 
Dispel Magic 	Cancels magical spells and effects. 
Greater Magic Weapon	+1 bonus/three levels (max +5). 
Heal Mount 	As heal on warhorse or other mount. 
Magic Circle against Evil 	As protection spells, but 10-ft. radius and 10 min./level. 
Prayer 	Allies gain +1 on most rolls, enemies suffer -1. 
Remove Blindness/Deafness 	Cures normal or magical conditions. 

4th-LEVEL PALADIN SPELLS 
Cure Serious Wounds 	Cures 3d8 +1/level (max +15*). 
Death Ward 	Grants immunity to death spells and effects. 
Dispel Evil 	+4 bonus against attacks by evil creatures. 
Freedom of Movement 	Subject moves normally despite impediments. 
Holy Sword 	Weapon becomes +5, does double damage against evil. 
Neutralize Poison 	Detoxifies venom in or on subject. 
*Paladin's maximum effective caster level is 10 

Sun Domain – Divine Emissary Special Ability

Granted Power: Once per day, the character can perform a greater turning against undead in place of a regular turning (or rebuking) attempt. The greater turning is like a normal turning (or rebuking) attempt except that the undead creatures that would be turned (or rebuked or commanded) are destroyed instead.

1. Endure Elements.* 	Ignores 5 damage/round from one energy type. 
2. Heat Metal 	Make metal so hot it damages those that touch it. 
3. Searing Light 	Ray deals 1d8/two levels, more against undead. 
4. Fire Shield	Creatures attacking the caster take fire damage; the caster is protected from heat or cold. 
5. Flame Strike	Smite foes with divine fire (1d6/level). 

Commonly Called Monsters

Celestial
Trumpet Archon				Astral Deva
Medium-Size Outsider (Good, Lawful)	Medium-Size Outsider (Good)
Hit Dice: 12d8+12 (66 hp)			12d8+48 (102 hp)
Initiative: +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative) +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
Speed:	40 ft., Fly 90 ft. (good)		50 ft., fly 100 ft. (good)
AC: 27 (+3 Dex, +14 natural) 		29 (+4 Dex, +15 natural)
Attacks: +4 greatsword +21/+16/+11 melee	+3 heavy mace of disruption
						+21/+16/+11 melee
Damage: +4 greatsword 2d6+11		+3 heavy mace of disruption
						1d8+12 and stun
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.			5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Spell-like abilities,		Stun, spell-like abilities
		spells, trumpet
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/+1,	Damage reduction 10/+1, SR 30,
	SR 29, celestial qualities		celestial qualities, uncanny dodge
Saves: 	Fort +9, Ref +11, Will +11		Fort +12, Ref +12, Will +12
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 17, Con 13,		Str 22, Dex 18, Con 18,
	Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 16		Int 18, Wis 18, Cha 20
Skills: Animal Empathy +15, Concentration 	Concentration +19, Escape
+13, Escape Artist +15, Hide +15,		Artist +19, Hide +19,
Knowledge (any three) +15,			Knowledge (any three) or Craft (any
Listen +15, Move Silently +15,		three) +17, Listen +25, Move Silently
Sense Motive +15, Spot +15			+19, Sense Motive +19, Spot +25
Feats: 	Blind-Fight, Cleave,			Alertness, Cleave, Improved
Improved Initiative, Power Attack		Initiative, Power Attack
Climate/Terrain: Any land and underground	Any land and underground
Organization: 	Solitary, pair, or squad (3-5)	Solitary, pair, or squad (3-5)
Challenge Rating: 14				14
Treasure:  No coins; double goods;		No coins; double goods; standard items
	standard items
Alignment: Always lawful good 		Always good (any)
Advancement:	 13-18 HD (Medium-size);	13-18 HD (Medium-size);
		19-36 HD (Large)		19-36 HD (Large)

Solar
Large Outsider (Good)
22d8+110 (209 hp)
+9 (+5 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
50 ft., fly 150 ft. (good)
35 (-1 size, +5 Dex, +21 natural)
+5 dancing, vorpal greatsword 
+35/+30/+25/+20/15 melee;
+5 dancing, vorpal greatsword 2d6+18;
5 ft. by 5 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks:  Spell-like abilities, spells
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 35/+4, SR 32
celestial qualities, fast healing 15
Saves: 	Fort +18, Ref +18, Will +20
Abilities: Str 28, Dex 20, Con 20,
	Int 23, Wis 25, Cha 25
Skills: Concentration +16, Escape Artist +30,
	Hide +26, Knowledge (any five) or Craft
 (any five) +28, Listen +32, Move Silently 
+30, Search +30, Sense Motive +32,
Spellcraft +19, Spot +32
Feats:	Cleave, Dodge, Great Cleave, 
Improved Initiative, Mobility, Power Attack
Celestials speak Celestial, Infernal, and Draconic.
Trumpet Archon
Spell-Like Abilities: At will: detect evil, continual flame, and message. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 12th-level sorcerer.
Celestial Qualities: Aura of menace (save DC 19), magic circle against evil, electricity and petrification immunity, teleport, tongues, +4 save against poison.
Spells: Trumpet archons can cast divine spells from the cleric list and from the Air, Destruction, Good, Law, and War domains as 14th-level clerics (save DC 13 + spell level).
Trumpet (Su): The archon’s trumpet produces music of utter clarity, piercing beauty, and, if the trumpet archon wills it, paralyzing awe. All creatures except archons within 100 feet of the blast must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 19) or be paralyzed for 1d4 rounds. The archon can also command its trumpet to become a +4 greatsword as a free action.
If the trumpet is ever stolen, it becomes a chunk of useless lead until the archon can recover it. Woe betide any thief caught with it.
Astral Deva
Stun (Su): If an astral deva strikes an opponent twice in one round with its mace, that creature must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 15) or be stunned for 1d6 rounds.
Spell-Like Abilities: At will: aid, continual flame, detect evil, discern lies, dispel evil, dispel magic, holy aura, holy smite, holy word, invisibility sphere (self only), polymorph self, remove curse, remove disease, and remove fear; 7/day-see invisibility and cure light wounds; 1/day-heal and blade barrier. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 12th-level sorcerer (save DC 15 + spell level).
Celestial Qualities: Protective aura; fire resistance 20, tongues; electricity, cold, acid, and petrification immunity, +4 save against poison.
Uncanny Dodge (Ex): Astral devas are never caught flat-footed and cannot be flanked.
Skills: Extremely alert, astral devas receive a +4 racial bonus to Spot and Listen checks.
Solar
Spell-Like Abilities: At will: aid, animate objects, commune, continual flame, dimensional anchor, greater dispelling, holy smite, imprisonment, improved invisibility (self only), lesser restoration, remove curse, remove disease, remove fear, resist elements, summon monster VII, and speak with dead; 3/day-blade barrier, earthquake, heal, permanency, resurrection, and shapechange; 1/day-greater restoration, mass charm, power word blind, power word kill, power word stun, prismatic spray, symbol (any), and wish. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 20th-level sorcerer (save DC 17 + spell level).
The following abilities are always active on the solar’s person, as the spells cast by a 20th-level sorcerer: detect evil, detect snares and pits, discern lies, see invisibility, and true seeing. They can be dispelled, but the solar can reactivate them as a free action.
Spells: Solars can cast divine spells from the cleric list and from the Air, Destruction, Good, Law, and War domains as 20th-level clerics (save DC 17 + spell level).
Celestial Qualities: Protective aura, fire resistance 20, tongues, electricity, cold, acid, and petrification immunity, +4 save against poison.


Rynin’s followers

30th level cohort

1 – 20,000
2 – 2,000
3 – 1,000
4 – 500
5 – 250
6 – 125
7 – 63
8 – 32
9 – 16
10 – 8
11 – 4
12 – 2
13 – 1 Brother Tanzer (CL 13)

Lancer (magical beast)
HD 14		168 HP
Initiative	+5
Speed		120 feet (horseshoes)
AC:  39   	10 + 16 (Nat Armor) + 13 (Armor) +1 Dex – 1 (Size)
Attacks		2 hooves +20; bite +17 
Damage		hooves 1d6+9; bite d4+4
Spec Qual	Scent; SR 28 / 32 vs. enchantments
Saves		F24  R13 W 13
Abilities		S 29  D 13  C 23  I 10  W 13  Ch 6
Skills		Listen +17, Spot +17
Feats		Imp. Initiative, Weapon Focus (hooves), Endurance, Multi-Attack, Armor Proficiency

Empathic Link (Su): The paladin has an empathic link with her mount out to a distance of up to 1 mile. The paladin cannot see through the mount’s eyes, but they can communicate empathically.
Note that even intelligent mounts see the world differently from humans, so misunderstandings are always possible.
Because of this empathic link, the paladin has the same connection to an item or place that her mount does, just as with a master and his familiar (see Familiars).
Improved Evasion (Ex): When subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, a mount takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw and half damage if the saving throw fails.
Share Spells: At the paladin’s option, she may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) she casts on herself also affect her mount. 
The mount must be within 5 feet at the time of casting to receive the benefit. If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the mount if it moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the mount again even if it returns to the paladin before the duration expires. Additionally, the paladin may cast a spell with a target of "You" on her mount (as a touch range spell) instead of on herself. A paladin and her mount can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the mount’s type (magical beast).
Share Saving Throws: For each of its saving throws, the mount uses its own base save bonus or the paladin’s, whichever is higher. The mount applies its own ability modifiers to saves, and it doesn’t share any other bonuses on saves that the master might have.
Improved Speed (Ex): The mount’s speed increases by 10 feet.
Command (Sp): Once per day per two paladin levels of its master, a mount can use this ability to command other any normal animal of approximately the same kind as itself (for warhorses and warponies, this category includes donkeys, mules, and ponies), as long as the target creature has fewer Hit Dice than the mount. This ability functions like the command spell, but the mount must make a DC 21 Concentration check to succeed if it’s being ridden at the time. If the check fails, the ability does not work that time, but it still counts against the mount’s daily uses. Each target may attempt a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 paladin’s level + paladin’s Cha modifier) to negate the effect.


----------



## Rino (Aug 14, 2003)

cohort- i dont mind on who is the cohort for my character, the only classes. 

i dont want to see as my char's cohort are: 
- rogues - doesn't fit with the warlord background
- arcane casters -           "                    "

ideal would be:
Cleric - first of al healing and second can fight
Druid - perfect scout in battle


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 14, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Rynin Brightshield
> Half-Celestial 3/ Human Fighter 1 / Paladin 23/Divine Emissary 6
> *




STR  16 +4 +5 +10 +2 = 37 (not 38)

CHA 16 +4 +8 +5 +4 = 37 (not 39)

Pal20 has 5 Smites per day w/ Divine Emissary 6 you should have a total of 8 Smites per day.

Spells per day should be (7+d, 7+d, 6+d, 6+d, 4+d) at Cha 39
with one I.S.C feat.  (Pal 20 provides 3/3/3/3, ISC adds 1 at 5th, Cha 39 provides 4/4/3/3/3 and the Sun domain provides 1 at each level)

You should have an 'Endure Energy' prepared in your 1st level domain slot.

You can't have 2x Searing Lights memorized, you only have 1 3rd level domain slot.

Freedom of Movement is no longer on the Pal spell list.

You can't have 3x Flame Strike, you only have 1 5th level domain slot.  You have to fill the other slots with spells from the Pal spell list.  (you can prepare Lvl 1-4 spells in the 5th lvl slots)

Well, at least it's not all bad news.  You more spells & more smites than you thought.


----------



## Arknath (Aug 15, 2003)

Jemal,

I know you and I went round and round about this...but, I want to make sure they didn't change the rules...

On page 282 of the 3.5 DMG it has a sidebar for making magic items.  It says that items of different abilities that take up a space on the character's body has an additional cost of each additional power + 50%.  So, tell me which is true:

Belt of Str and Dex +4 = 40,000gp? (16,000 + [16,000 * 1.5])

Belt of Str and Dex +4 = 24,000gp? (16,000 + [16,000 * .5])

I'm an idiot I know...but please have patience for the weak-minded... 

One other note....I noticed that Craft Epic Staff has a requirement of Kn(arcana) 35 ranks...well, I can't have 35 ranks in that skill until i'm 30th level....what do you say?


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 15, 2003)

> (From the SRD)
> *Multiple Similar Abilities*: For items with multiple similar abilities that don’t take up space on a character’s body use the following formula: Calculate the price of the single most costly ability, then add 75% of the value of the next most costly ability, plus one-half the value of any other abilities.
> 
> *Multiple Different Abilities*: Abilities such as an attack roll bonus or saving throw bonus and a spell-like function are not similar, and their values are simply added together to determine the cost. For items that do take up a space on a character’s body each additional power not only has no discount but instead has a 50% increase in price.



So first we need to decide whether or not multiple ability boosts are 'similar' or 'different'.  The only precedent we have for 'similar' abilities in the SRD is multiple spells in a staff.  We also have a precedent for multiple energy resistances being 'different'.  The SRD lists a ring of greater energy resistance at 44k.  In the revision document the ring of greater universal energy resistance is 308k (44k + [44k * 1.5]*4)

Therefore, my reading of the SRD tends to agree with:
Belt of Str and Dex +4 = 40,000gp. (16,000 + [16,000 * 1.5]).

Jemal, should we go with the SRD or stick with:
Belt of Str and Dex +4 = 48,000gp.  (16,000 + [16,000 *2])?


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 15, 2003)

Also in the SRD they lis


> Multiple different abilities: 	Multiply higher item cost by 2 	example: Helm of brilliance




On the estimating gold piece value table on the SRD

Which of course tends to muddy the whole issue.

That particular ruling is screwed up.  Let me demonstrate:

You want a ring of Protection +5 (50,000) and a ring of Free Action (40,000) to blend into one.

According to the rules presented above it would cost 140,000 gp (50kx2 + 40k)

Now as an item crafter you have the option of making a Ring of Protection +5 and a rock of free action which you can carry around in your pocket (taking up no space) for 80,000gp for 130,000 or you could add the function later.

BUT...

Let's say you wanted an Crown of Kings, +6 to all attributes:

90,000 for +6 Strength (36,000 x2.5 = most expensive(x2), non affinity(x1.5) using long stanging addition of multiples rather than the muliple of multiples)
54,000 for +6 Dexterity (36,000 x1.5 for non-affinity)
54,000 for +6 Constitution (36,000 x1.5 for non-affinity)
36,000 for +6 Intelligence
36,000 for +6 Wisdom
36,000 for +6 Charisma

or 298,000

As compared to

54,000 for +6 Strength ((36,000 x1.5 non affinity)
72,000 for +6 Dexterity (36,000 x2 =  (x1.5)non affinity + (x1.5)second ability)
72,000 for +6 Constitution (36,000 x2 = (x1.5)non affinity + (x1.5)second ability)
54,000 for +6 Intelligence (36,000 x1.5 second ability)
54,000 for +6 Wisdom (36,000 x1.5 second ability)
54,000 for +6 Charisma (36,000 x1.5second ability)

or 360,000

One rulling would help an item with many ability and the other would help with just one additional ability.

Edit:Clarity


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 15, 2003)

The non-affinity penalty shouldn't stack with the secondary ability penalty.  They're both the same cost adjustment (i.e. moving an ability from its 'proper' slot towards being 'slotless')

Also, could you explain a little more clearly how you arrived at the prices you listed for the 'Crown of Kings'?  I don't quite follow either of your costings.

Edit:  Wow, never realized how underpriced the Helm of Brilliance is.  Ignoring affinity & secondary ability penalties, ignoring the undead detection/damage and ignoring the flaming weapon property the cost of the fire resistance + Pris Sprays + Wall of Fires + Fireballs + Daylights generates a cost in excess of 200k.
Not bad for an item that costs 125k.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 15, 2003)

I edited my previous post, I hope that clarifies it.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 15, 2003)

Ah, now I see where you were going.  I have always assumed that the 'Multiply higher item cost by 2' clause applied to _each_ successive power added to an item, not just the second.

It also seemed intuitively obvious to me that since you're effectively paying for a slotless item at that point that the 'Multiply higher item cost by 2' clause superseded (and did not stack with) the x1.5 non-affinity multiple which led me to cost the 'Crown of Kings' as:

36,000 for +6 Int  (36,000 cheapest/primary ability)
72,000 for +6 Wis  (36,000x2 for Multiple Different ability)
72,000 for +6 Cha  (36,000x2 for Multiple Different ability)
72,000 for +6 Str  (36,000x2 for Multiple Different ability)
72,000 for +6 Dex  (36,000x2 for Multiple Different ability)
72,000 for +6 Con  (36,000x2 for Multiple Different ability)
For a total of 398k

But that obviously conflicts with the current printed pricing for the Ring of Major Universal Energy Restance which would have us price the 'Crown of Kings' as:

36,000 for +6 Int  (36,000 cheapest/primary ability)
54,000 for +6 Wis  (36,000x1.5 for Multiple Different ability)
54,000 for +6 Cha  (36,000x1.5 for Multiple Different ability)
54,000 for +6 Str  (36,000x1.5 for Multiple Different ability)
54,000 for +6 Dex  (36,000x1.5 for Multiple Different ability)
54,000 for +6 Con  (36,000x1.5 for Multiple Different ability)
For a total of 306k


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 15, 2003)

I guess I read it as Highest Cost.  Notice it is "Higher cost" and not "Higher costs".  In anycase the published items mostly don't adhere to the minutea of the item creation rules.   The way I have always done it is the highest price was normal cost and everything else was x2.  I think that is a fair way to do it, otherwise you just end up carrying a pocket full of rocks which does effectively the same thing, but cheaper.

Bah, it doesn't really matter, the rules are murky, contridictory, and muddled.  Whatever Jemal is ruling, I will attempt to live with.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 15, 2003)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> *
> Bah, it doesn't really matter, the rules are murky, contridictory, and muddled.  Whatever Jemal is ruling, I will attempt to live with. *




Word.  If WotC had bothered to hire editors (or at least let in a few more playtesters) we wouldn't even be having this discussion.


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

What's this about rocks you can carry with you? I never heard that was a legit way to 'wear' a magic item. Wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 16, 2003)

He's referring to the following line from the SRD


> (From the SRD)
> *Special*: No Space Limitation[4]  *Base Price Adjustment*: x2 *Example*: Ioun Stone
> 
> [4]  An item that does not take up one of the spaces on a body costs double.




In 3.0/3.5 items can be constructed that do not occupy one of the item 'slots'.  
Ioun Stones are (almost) the only example of this multiplier in use in the SRD.  (oh, and the Luckstone)

For example, consider the following item: (made up on the spot for illustrative purposes)

Bear Spirit Totem
When carried (not worn in a slot) this item infuses the wearer with the spirit of the bear, 
granting a +4 enhancement bonus to Constitution.
Market Value:  32,000gp

Cost Formula:  
*Ability Bonus*:  Bonus^2 * 1000gp
*No Space Limitation*:  Multiply entire cost by 2
-> [(4^2)*1000]*2 = 32,000gp

Hence the 'pocket full of magic rocks' concept.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2003)

Allright, I'm leaving tommorow for 8 or 9 days, so I'll answer as clearly as I can now and hopefully we'll not have any more problems while I'm gone, eh?

K, I do 'multiple items' the same as Whran, and I don't like the way they muddy it up in the 3.5 (at least in the SRD) so here's my ruling: 

Puting multiple stuff in the same slot: Most expensive ability costs normal, each other ability costs double what it normally would.

SO, this 'crown of kings' that has been used in the examples would cost: 

36,000 for +6 Int (36,000 = Most Expensive ability)
72,000 for +6 Wis (36,000 x 2 for extra ability)
72,000 for +6 Cha (36,000 x 2 for extra ability)
72,000 for +6 Str (36,000 x 2 for extra ability)
72,000 for +6 Dex (36,000 x 2 for extra ability)
72,000 for +6 Con (36,000 x 2 for extra ability)
total: 396,000 GP

For any who care to know, the REASON I do this is b/c adding abilities to an allready existing item (Say, ring of protection +5) costs double the price of the ability to be added. (Say, Invisibility)
SO, therefore why use the 'most expensive costs double' version makes little sense when someone could go out and buy the more expensive part singularly, then add the cheaper one.

IE: R.O.P+5/Invisibility using the 'most expensive doubled' theory costs 50,000X2 + 20,000=120,000
SO, instead you could Buy a ROP+5 (50,000) and then take it to a mage and get him to add Invisibility to it for you (20,000X2) for a total of 90,000, and a 30,000 GP savings.

So THAT is why I don't use the 3.5 'double the most expensive' version.

Anyways, moving on from my rambling thoughts that nobody cares about.. *L*


BTW, Arknath, news for you.. having 35 ranks in a skill requires you to be lvl 32 (Max ranks = lvl +3)
And If I recall correctly, you guys ARE high enough lvl for that, so what's the problem?

And GE/Rino's cohorts - You guys have LVL + Cha Mod + 5 for a leadership score, so you can figure out your cohorts/followers from that.  (if you recruit a cohort of a dif. alignment, get a -2 to your score, and if you have a stronghold, add +2 with regards to followers.)

Also, Legendary commander multiplies your followers by 10 AFTER you figure out how many you have, so it doesn't give you more higher-lvl followers after the '10'

So GE, your followers should be: 
20,000 lvl1
2,000 lvl2
1,000 lvl3
500 lvl4
250 lvl5
120 lvl6
60 lvl7
30 lvl8
20 lvl9
10 lvl10
and that's that.  (You just figure out your followers as normal, then add 0 to the end of each number)


----------



## perivas (Aug 16, 2003)

Jemal and Arknath, I would like to apologize for not getting back to you guys earlier on the restarting of this campaign.  It was an interesting exercise in epic character creation and it taught me a few things.  RL, you know....

Good luck with this campaign!  And may the force be with you...always.


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

Is it safe for me to assume I can play GoldenEagle's cohort, since none of the other possible cohorts replied and I'm in the 1st 2, or does anyone have different ideas?

If so, afaik, it's:

Level 30
44 point buy system
855K GP
XP halfway 30-31

Things I need to know:

Exactly what rules do we use now? 3.0 or 3.5?
Are Aasimar allowed?
How about that Hospitaler?
Do we become epic on reaching ECL 21 or CL 21?


----------



## Rino (Aug 16, 2003)

leadership score of my character is 44 for and CG aligent char, that's a 26th lvl character


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

[hyjack]Rino, remind replying in this thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=1072760#post1072760 ? Sorry for the hyjack...[/hyjack]


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 16, 2003)

Thels:

Core rules only:  PHB, MM, DMG, and ELH only.  ie no hospitlar

You reach epic level at ECL21

I am pretty sure that Jemal is okay with Aasimar and we are a full blown 3.5 game.

Rino:

With a Leadership score of 44 wouldn't your cohort level be 27?


----------



## Rino (Aug 16, 2003)

oeps


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 16, 2003)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> *Thels:
> You reach epic level at ECL21*




At ECL 21 you meet the 'epic' prereq to take epic feats, but you still accrue BAB + Saves as non-epic until you get your 21st hit die.

Oh, and given the new ruling I'll refigure my equipment costs and repost sometime monday.


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

Okay, going Aasimar, which leaves me with 29 class levels (just noticed that +1 Cha for GE would give me +1 level, but oh well).

My mayor class levels will go to Cleric, with some to Paladin, Thaumaturgist and Hierophant.

I'm tobbing on if I should max out the Thaumaturgist. It practically gives me a Planetar Angel as a companion, and I'm not sure Jemal's gonna be happy with that.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 18, 2003)

> OH, speaking of which.. I don't allow cohorts to have Leadership.




That was in one Jemal's early posts on this thread, so yeah I think he would outlaw it.  Also I don't think you can take a Planetar as a Cohort because they mention it's ECL can't be higher than yours and there is no ECL listing for Planetar, consquently can't be taken as a PC, thus can't be taken as a cohort.  I don't think they list ECL for it in the ELH, but I could be wrong.

All of that being said, I like the idea.  A Planetar is powerful, but compared to what we are going to be dealing with, has little or no chance to overshadow even the cohorts abilities.  I just like the idea of big, green, bald and holy wandering around with the group


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 18, 2003)

As promised above here's the updated version of Darius now that we've got all that item pricing silliness out of the way.

I do have a question though.  At lvl 20 monks become outsiders.  
When a monk becomes an outsider do they also gain the alignment subtypes?

Specifically, does Darius become "Medium Outsider (Native)" or "Medium Outsider (Native, Lawful, Good)"

The difference between the two being that as an aligned outsider I would then be able to penetrate DR with natural & melee attacks as if Lawful & Good aligned.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2003)

Pryex: He's medium Outsider(Native)

But remember, if he's high level his unarmed strikes are considered Magical, Lawful, and Adamantite for purposes of damage reduction, anyways.  

Thels - What Whran said.

Cohorts - If anyone wants to be someones cohort, and they don't seem to have a cohort player yet, just ask them if they'd have you.  I know I've got that list, but I don't want to be telling people who has to play their cohort, i'ld like them to pick their own cohort.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 25, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Pyrex: He's medium Outsider(Native)
> But remember, if he's high level his unarmed strikes are considered Magical, Lawful, and Adamantite for purposes of damage reduction, anyways.
> *




Right, knew he could penetrate DR: x/Magic and Lawful and Adamantine.  The important piece of the question was whether or not he could penetrate DR: x/Good.

Since he can't, I'll have to come up with some other way to allow him to do so. (i.e. Oil of Align Weapon [Good])


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2003)

Ya know, there should be epic feats to do stuff like that.....


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 25, 2003)

There are.  Just not enough of 'em. 

I've already taken 'Penetrate DR' twice (once each for Silver and Cold Iron) and plan on taking 'Improved Ki Strike' (to penetrate x/Epic DR) next level.  

The epic feat that allows you to bypass DR of x/Good has 'Smite Evil' as a pre-req.  Sadly, whlile monks are pretty good at making with the smackdown 'Smite Evil' is not one of their class features.


----------



## Thels (Sep 2, 2003)

Basic concept for my cohort char. There's some details missing and some minor equipment still need to be bought. Any remarks/suggestions? How's Jemal on Planar Ally? If you don't like it, I could make it Cleric16/Thaumaturgist 4, giving me +3 hp, +1 turn undead level, +1 turn undead damage, but removing the Planar Ally. Do we use other paladin mounts like Celestial Warhorse or Unicorn? (They're in the 3.5 DMG)

Character Name:	?
Player Name:	Thels (Cohort to GoldenEagle)
Dungeon Master:	Jemal
Race&Gender:	Aasimar/?
Class&Level:	Paladin6/Cleric15/Thaumaturgist5/Hierophant3
Alignment:	Lawful Good
Deity:		Heironeous
Size:		Medium
Age:		?
Height:		?
Weight:		?
Skin&Eyes:	?/?
Hair:		?

Strength:	14 ( +2), 20 ( +5) with Belt of Giant Strength +6
Dexterity:	 8 ( -1), 14 ( +2) with Gloves of Dexterity +6
Constitution:	10 (  0)
Intelligence:	12 ( +1)
Wisdom:		32 (+11), 38 (+14) with Periapt of Wisdom +6
Charisma:	24 ( +7), 30 (+10) with Cloak of Charisma +6

Fortitude Save:	+31 (+14 Base, +4 Epic,  +0 Con, +7 Divine Grace), +3 with Cloak of Charisma +6
Reflex Save:	+16 ( +6 Base, +4 Epic,  -1 Dex, +7 Divine Grace), +3 with Cloak of Charisma +6, +3 with Gloves of Dexterity +6
Will Save:	+33 (+11 Base, +4 Epic, +11 Wis, +7 Divine Grace), +3 with Cloak of Charisma +6, +3 with Periapt of Wisdom +6

Melee Attack:	+23/+18/+13/+8 (+16/+11/+6/+1 Base, +5 Epic, +2 Str), +3 with Belt of Giant Strength +6
Ranged Attack:	+20/+15/+10/+5 (+16/+11/+6/+1 Base, +5 Epic, -1 Dex), +3 with Gloves of Dexterity +6
Initiative:	-1 (-1 Dex), +3 with Gloves of Dexterity +6

Max Weight:	58 (Light), 116 (Medium), 175 (Heavy), 133/266/400 with Belt of Giant Strength +6
		175 (Over head), 350 (Off ground), 875 (Push or drag), 400/800/2000 with Belt of Giant Strength +6
Movement Speed:	30/x4, 20/x4, 20/x3

Armor Class:	43 (10 Base, +13 Armor, +9 Shield, +5 Deflection, +5 Natural Armor, +1 Dex) with full equip
Hit Points:	168 (of 168)
Experience:	435000 (need 465000)

Languages:	3 (2 Racial, +1 Int)
Common
Celestial
Sylvan

Skills:		96 (3/level)
Concentration	+19 (+19 Ranks,  +0 Con)
Diplomacy	+21 (+10 Ranks,  +7 Cha, +8 Synergy), +3 with Cloak of Charisma +6
Knw Nobility	 +6 ( +5 Ranks,  +1 Int)
Knw Religion	+26 (+25 Ranks,  +1 Int)
Knw Planes	 +6 ( +5 Ranks,  +1 Int)
Listen		+13 ( +0 Ranks, +11 Wis, +2 Racial), +3 with Periapt of Wisdom +6
Sense Motive	+43 (+32 Ranks, +11 Wis), +3 with Periapt of Wisdom +6
Spot		+13 ( +0 Ranks, +11 Wis, +2 Racial), +3 with Periapt of Wisdom +6
Survival	+11 ( +0 Ranks, +11 Wis), +3 with Periapt of Wisdom +6, +2 Synergy on other Planes

Racial Abilities:
Outsider: Native
Racial Modifiers: +2 Wis, +2 Cha
Size: Medium
Base Speed: 30'
Racial Skill: +2 Listen, +2 Spot
Darkvision: 60'
Daylight: 1/day, Lvl 23
Acid Resistance: 5
Cold Resistance: 5
Electricity Resistance: 5
Automatic Languages: Common, Celestial
Bonus Languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Sylvan
Favored Class: Paladin
Level Adjustment: +1

Class Abilities:
Armor Proficiency: All
Shield Proficiency: Normal
Weapon Proficiency: All Simple & Martial
Aura of Good: Lvl 21
Detect Evil: at will
Smite Evil: 2/day, +7 to Hit, +6 Damage (+10 to Hit with Cloak of Charisma +6)
Divine Grace: +7 (+10 with Cloak of Charisma +6)
Lay on Hands: 42/day (60/day with Cloak of Charisma +6)
Aura of Courage
Divine Health
Turn Undead: 10/day, Lvl 19, +17 Attempt, +30 Damage (13/day, +20 Attempt, +33 Damage with Cloak of Charisma +6)
Paladin Spells: 4, Lvl 3 (5 with Periapt of Wisdom +6, Good Spells Lvl 4)
Special Mount: Lvl 6
Remove Disease: 1/week
Cleric Spells: 6/8+1/8+1/8+1/7+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/5+1/5+1, Lvl 23 (6/9+1/9+1/8+1/8+1/8+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/6+1 with Periapt of Wisdom +6, Good Spells Lvl 24)
Domains: Good, War
Weapon Focus: Longsword
Spontaneous Casting: Cure Spells
Forbidden Spells: Chaos, Evil
Bonus Languages: Celestial, Abbysal, Infernal
Improved Ally
Augment Summoning
Extended Summoning
Contigent Conjuration
Planar Cohort
Divine Reach: 30'
Faith Healing
Mastery of Energy

Feats:
Combat Casting
Eschew Materials
Improved Turning
Maximize Spell
Spell Focus: Conjuration
Tower Shield Proficiency
Widen Spell
Holy Strike
Ignore Material Components
Planar Turning

Equipment:
Tome of Understanding +5 (used)					137500 GP
Tome of Leadership and Influence +4 (used)			110000 GP
Amulet of Natural Armor +5					 50000 GP
Ring of Protection +5						 50000 GP
Belt of Giant Strength +6 (1lb)					 36000 GP
Gloves of Dexterity +6						 36000 GP
Cloak of Charisma +6 (2lb)					 36000 GP
Periapt of Wisdom +6						 36000 GP
Holy Avenger (4lb)						120630 GP
Animated Blinding Tower Shield of Arrow Deflection +5 (45lb)	100180 GP
Full Plate of Heavy Fortification +5 (50lb)			101650 GP
Full Plate Barding +5 (100lb)					 31600 GP

Incomplete, 9440 GP Remaining


----------



## Thels (Sep 27, 2003)

So, is this still going anywhere?


----------



## Arknath (Sep 30, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> So, is this still going anywhere?




Looks like there is no getting this one off the ground....ah well... it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Thels (Sep 30, 2003)

Yemal said he was going to give it one more try in another thread (see Experience).


----------



## Arknath (Sep 30, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Yemal said he was going to give it one more try in another thread (see Experience).




Does this mean that we are starting a new thread or he's going to try to restart this one?


----------



## Jemal (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, thinking of giving one final try, I'll be keeping it in this thread.  If the old players still want in and we have at least 4 PCs, I've got the adventure ready.  Otherwise I'll post a recruitment thread and we'll see if we can't get it going.  (Don't worry, this time I'm not going anywhere for a while)


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

I was a cohort, but my leader seems gone. Who are gonna fill up PC's?


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 1, 2003)

I am still around.


----------



## Emerald (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm still here and willing.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey Ark, you get the job?


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 1, 2003)

Still here & ready to play.


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Allright, Revised and final list.  I don't want more than 5 PCs, each can have up to one cohort.  If you're 6th or lower on the list, you can only be a PC if someone above you drops out or WANTS to play a Cohort
> 
> Arknath, Emerald, GoldenEagle, Rino, Pyrex, Whran, GuiltPuppy, Thels, Dark Nemesis, Brother Shatterstone




Emerald wanted to stay Arknath's Cohort, making Whran a PC. I would be GoldenEagle's Cohort, but GE went missing. Rino still had to pick who his cohort would be. Pyrex and Whran didn't have cohorts. I don't know if Rino's still around.

Arknath, Emerald, Pyrex and Whran can stay what they were. Rino too if he's still around, though he has to pick a Cohort. GE is gone, so my Cohort char becomes useless.

If Rino is still around, we need: 1 PC, 1 Cohort for Rino, optionally 1 Cohort for the new PC.

If Rino is no longer around, we need: 2 PCs, optionally up to 2 Cohorts for the new PCs.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 2, 2003)

Allright, here's how We'll play it: 
Arknath, Thels, Whran, Pyrex, Emerald are still around for sure.
Ark, Whran, and Pyrex are PCs, Thels and Emerald are Cohorts.
Emeral is Ark's cohort, Whran and Pyrex don't have Cohorts.

So, either we have Thels switch to a PC, or We'll have him be a Cohort to either Rino, Gpuppy, or GoldenEagle (IF any of them come here by the weekend).

Sound fair?  
If so, we can probably get started on the weekend, or by Monday at least.

Any other ideas/problems anybody can think of?  ANy mistakes I've made in my planning?


----------



## Thels (Oct 2, 2003)

If I'm gonna be a PC, we need someone to play my cohort


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 2, 2003)

I will have my epic spells written up and my normal memorization routine picked by tonight.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 3, 2003)

Thels,

You good to go if you get tapped to be a PC?


----------



## Thels (Oct 5, 2003)

How's stuff? If I need to make a PC, I'm thinking about a Wood Elf Sorceror-Arcane Archer with perhaps some levels as fighter, eldritch knight or archmage with perhaps some template like Half-Celestial.

I will be taking epic leadership and up my cha enough to have a level 30 cohort (which i think is maximum, since 3.5 requires the cohort to be two levels less.) How much cha I need exactly, I'll calculate later and adjust with an epic cloak of cha if needed.

On the topic of a cohort, I have a cousin who might want to play it. Would that be okay?


----------



## Jemal (Oct 6, 2003)

Well, I guess that'll be ok, post your character up here first, I'll look it over and tell you your leadership score and cohort level.

Problem is there were two people on the list after you to play Cohorts/Characters, so your cousin can only play your cohort if neither of them chime in saying they still wanna play by the time I say your character's ok. (Which should be the day after you post him).

SO, I don't know if Dark Nemesis or Brother Shatterstone are still around, but if they are you'll have to convince them.

I'll start it up soon as we get you and your cohort posted.


----------



## Arknath (Oct 6, 2003)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Hey Ark, you get the job?




<Hijack>
Wrahn,

No, unfortunately I found out late Friday that, after all my hard work and schmoozing, they are going to fill the position internally.  *sigh* It seems back to my regularly scheduled programming...

I'll make a post in the regular thread to explain...hopefully we'll be getting going again soon

</hijack>

I'm still here and good to go...


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry man


----------



## Thels (Oct 6, 2003)

Okay, going for Half Celestial Wood Elf Sorceror 18/Arcane Archer10 (picking up Arcane Archer from level 13-22).

Is the Leadership still Level + Cha Mod + 5? If so, is Level CL or ECL (28 or 32?)

If your BaB is not +16 by level 20, but later on your EaB brings it up to over 20, would you still get the 4th attack or not?

With Improved Manyshot, do you count just the BaB, or do you add the EaB.


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> If your BaB is not +16 by level 20, but later on your EaB brings it up to over 20, would you still get the 4th attack or not?
> 
> With Improved Manyshot, do you count just the BaB, or do you add the EaB.




I can answer a couple of these from the rules . . .

Level 20 is the defining level and a character will not get any additional attacks from base attack after that level.

With improved manyshot, it is both BAB and EAB that is taken into account (otherwise it's a wasted feat).

Keia


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 10, 2003)

Thels?

You still with us?


----------



## Thels (Oct 10, 2003)

Uhh, yeah, but I'm having a busy week, and building an Epic char ain't that easy


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 10, 2003)

Yeah, tell me about it...

Anyway, just checking.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 10, 2003)

No worries.  Since neither Brother Shatterstone or Dark Nemesis said they wanna play your Cohort, I suppose you can get your cousin to log onto Enworld and check in here.



> Is the Leadership still Level + Cha Mod + 5? If so, is Level CL or ECL (28 or 32?)



it's Character level, and I don't allow extraordinary cohorts (I believe I said no to somebody earlier asking for a Solar), only races from the PHB, so you don't have to worry about your cohorts ECL.  post up your character whenever you're ready and i'll tell you if there's any problems.


----------



## Thels (Oct 12, 2003)

I meant, is my Leadership score based on my CL or my ECL? But NM, I decided to go with full Wood Elf without the Celestial Part for 32 class levels.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 13, 2003)

I believe it is Character Level Rather than character effective level.  THough with Savage Species, I would be more inclined to go the other direction.  I am not sure that it is specifically spelled out anywhere.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 14, 2003)

I'ld base it on Character Level.  BTW, don't want to sound impatient, I know you're busy and all, but do you have any idea when your character will be posted?


----------



## Thels (Oct 14, 2003)

Unlike last week, I got ample of time this week, so I'm gonna continue work on it today. Might not be done before tomorrow, but I hope it is.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 16, 2003)

Your cousin going to play your cohort Thels?  Who is he (or she I suppose)?


----------



## Emerald (Oct 19, 2003)

Nudge, nudge, nudge

Is anybody there?

Let's not let this fall by the wayside again folks.


----------



## Arknath (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm here....just waiting on Thels to get his char made I suppose....


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 20, 2003)

Here and waiting (semi-patiently)


----------



## Jemal (Oct 20, 2003)

Thels?  Whats up?


----------



## Arknath (Oct 23, 2003)

Ok, not to be rude or anything, but nothing has been posted for a week and we're only waiting on one player (so it seems). 

Is there anyway we can just start and Thels can come in later or drop him altogether?  I'm anxious to start this one up again


----------



## Arknath (Oct 25, 2003)

Jemal....are we done here?  Seems we're having trouble reviving this game...


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 25, 2003)

I would hate to see this die...


----------



## Jemal (Oct 25, 2003)

Not if I have anything to say about it.  If Thels can't post his character I guess we'll have to forge on without him.  I'll post up the IC thread soon.


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

```
Character Name:	Alicia Snowflake
Player Name:	Thels
Dungeon Master:	Jemal
Race&Gender:	Wood Elf Female
Class&Level:	Fighter6/Sorceror6/Arcane Archer10/Eldritch Knight10
Alignment:	Neutral Good
Deity:		Corellon Larethian
Size:		Medium
Age:		201
Height:		4'7"
Weight:		84lb
Skin:		Fair White
Eyes:		Large Blue
Hair:		Long Blond

                Base	Race	Level	Age	Inher	Items	Final
Strength:	 18	 +2		 -1	 +5	 +6	 30 (+10)
Dexterity:	 18	 +2		 -1	 +5	 +6	 30 (+10)
Constitution:	  8	 -2		 -1	 +5	 +6	 18 ( +4)
Intelligence:	  8	 -2		 +1	 +5	 +6	 20 ( +5)
Wisdom:		  8			 +1	 +5	 +6	 22 ( +6)
Charisma:	 18		 +8	 +1	 +5	 +6	 38 (+14)
		+1 Competence, +1 Luck Bonus to all Ability Checks

Fortitude Save:	+32 (+15 Base, +6 Epic, + 4 Con, +5 Resistance, +1 Competence, +1 Luck)
Reflex Save:	+32 (+ 9 Base, +6 Epic, +10 Dex, +5 Resistance, +1 Competence, +1 Luck)
Will Save:	+28 (+ 9 Base, +6 Epic, + 6 Wis, +5 Resistance, +1 Competence, +1 Luck)
		+2 Racial Bonus against all Enchantment spells and effects

Melee Attack:	+33/+28/+23/+18 (+17/+12/+7/+2 Base, +6 Epic, +10 Str)
Ranged Attack:	+33/+28/+23/+18 (+17/+12/+7/+2 Base, +6 Epic, +10 Dex)
Initiative:	+14 (+ 4 Feat, +10 Dex)
Spell Resist:	+40 (+40 Item)

Max Weight:	533 (Light), 1066 (Medium), 1600 (Heavy)
		1600 (Over head), 3200 (Off ground), 8000 (Push or drag)
Movement Speed:	30/x4 (Light), 20/x4 (Medium), 20/x3 (Heavy)

Armor Class:	39 (+8 Armor, +10 Dex, +5 Natural Armor, +5 Deflection, +1 Insight)
Hit Points:	291 (of 291)
Experience:	512000 (need 528000)

Languages:	2 (2 Racial)
Common
Elven

Skills:		88 (4/level)
Bluff		+18 (+ 0 Ranks, +14 Cha,  +3 Competence, +1 Luck)
Diplomacy	+18 (+ 0 Ranks, +14 Cha,  +3 Competence, +1 Luck)
Disguise	+18 (+ 0 Ranks, +14 Cha,  +3 Competence, +1 Luck)
Gather Info	+18 (+ 0 Ranks, +14 Cha,  +3 Competence, +1 Luck)
Handle Animal	+23 (+ 5 Ranks, +14 Cha,  +3 Competence, +1 Luck)
Hide		+16 (+ 0 Ranks, +10 Dex,  +5 Competence, +1 Luck)
Intimidate	+18 (+ 0 Ranks, +14 Cha,  +3 Competence, +1 Luck)
Listen		+19 (+ 7 Ranks,  +6 Wis,  +1 Competence, +1 Luck, +2 Race, +2 Feat)
Move Silently	+16 (+ 0 Ranks, +10 Dex,  +5 Competence, +1 Luck)
Perform		+18 (+ 0 Ranks, +14 Cha,  +3 Competence, +1 Luck)
Ride		+21 (+ 7 Ranks, +10 Dex,  +1 Competence, +1 Luck, +2 Synergy)
Spellcraft	+41 (+34 Ranks,  +5 Int,  +1 Competence, +1 Luck)
Spot		+56 (+35 Ranks,  +6 Wis, +10 Competence, +1 Luck, +2 Race, +2 Feat)
		+59 in daylight thanks to Familiar
Search		+18 (+ 0 Ranks,  +5 Int, +10 Competence, +1 Luck, +2 Race)
		+1 Competence, +1 Luck Bonus to all other Skill Checks

Race Abilities:
Immunity to Sleep Spells and Effects
Lowlight Vision
Weapon Proficiency: Longsword, Rapier, all Bows
Detect Secret Doors

Class Abilities:
Armor Proficiency: All
Shield Proficiency: All
Weapon Proficiency: All Simple and Martial
Summon Familiar
Enhance Arrow: +5
Imbue Arrow
Seeker Arrow 1/day
Phase Arrow 1/day
Hail of Arrows 1/day
Arrow of Death

Basic Feats:
Far Shot
Precise Shot
Rapid Shot
Improved Precise Shot
Manyshot
Leadership
Eschew Materials

Bonus Feats:
Point Blank Shot
Improved Critical: Longbow
Improved Initiative
Weapon Focus: Longbow
Weapon Specialization: Longbow

Epic Feats:
Distant Shot
Epic Leadership
Epic Weapon Focus: Longbow
Epic Weapon Specialization: Longbow

Spells Known:	9/5/5/4/4/4/3/2
Spells per Day:	6/16/16/15/15/9/9/6

Cantrips:
Acid Splash:		Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
Detect Poison:		Detects poison in one creature or small object.
Detect Magic:		Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
Read Magic:		Read scrolls and spellbooks.
Light: 			Object shines like a torch.
Disrupt Undead:		Deals 1d6 damage to one undead.
Mage Hand:		5-pound telekinesis.
Open/Close:		Opens or closes small or light things.
Prestidigitation:	Performs minor tricks.

1st Level Spells:
Shield:			Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
Identify:		Determines properties of magic item.
True Strike:		+20 on your next attack roll.
Charm Person:		Makes one person your friend.
Magic Missile:		1d4+1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 5).

2nd Level Spells:
Acid Arrow:		Ranged touch attack; 2d4 damage for 1 round +1 round/three levels.
Web:			Fills 20-ft.-radius spread with sticky spiderwebs.
See Invisibility:	Reveals invisible creatures or objects.
Invisibility:		Subject is invisible for 1 min./level or until it attacks.
Darkvision:		See 60 ft. in total darkness.

3rd Level Spells:
Arcane Sight:		Magical auras become visible to you.
Fireball:		1d6 damage per level, 20-ft. radius.
Fly:			Subject flies at speed of 60 ft.
Phantom Steed:		Magic horse appears for 1 hour/level.

4th Level Spells:
Secure Shelter:		Creates sturdy cottage.
Locate Creature:	Indicates direction to familiar creature.
Charm Monster:		Makes monster believe it is your ally.
Ice Storm:		Hail deals 5d6 damage in cylinder 40 ft. across.

5th Level Spells:
Cloudkill:		Kills 3 HD or less; 4-6 HD save or die, 6+ HD take Con damage.
Break Enchantment:	Frees subjects from enchantments, alterations, curses, and petrification.
Hold Monster:		As hold person, but any creature.
Cone of Cold:		1d6/level cold damage.

6th Level Spells:
Greater Dispel Magic:	As dispel magic, but +20 on check.
Greater Heroism:	Gives +4 bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks; immunity to fear; temporary hp.
Disintegrate:		Makes one creature or object vanish.

7th Level Spells:
Summon Monster VII:	Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Greater Teleport:	As teleport, but no range limit and no off-target arrival.

Weapons:
+1 Speed Composite Longbow (+10 Str Bonus) of Flaming, Icy and Shocking Burst
  To Hit +43/+43/+38/+33/+28, Damage 1d8+22 +1d6fire +1d6cold +1d6electricity,
  +1 To Hit/Damage within 30 feet, To Hit +43/+41/+41/+36/+31/+26 with Rapid Shot,
  Crit 19-20/x3 +2d10fire +2d10cold +2d10electricity, Range Sight, Mediumsized, Piercing
+5 Quarterstaff, Rod of Silver Wyrm
  To Hit +38/+33/+28/+23, Damage 1d6+15, Crit 20/x2, Mediumsized, Bludgeoning

Equipment:
Explorer's Outfit
Belt of Giant Strength +6				  1lb	  36000gp
Boots of Great Stealth and The Winterlands		  1lb	 247000gp
Cloak of Charisma +6, Resistance +5,
  Eyes and Epic Spell Resistance			  2lb	 652000gp
Gloves of Storing (each) and Dexterity +6			  76000gp
- Longbow (see weapons)					  3lb	 201400gp
- Quarterstaff (see weapons)				  4lb	1782200gp
Greater Bracers of Archery and Armor +8			  1lb	 114000gp
Circlet of Intellect +6, Persuasion, Telepathy,
  Comprehend Languages and Read Magic			  3lb	 109400gp
Amulet of Natural Armor +5, Health +6 and Wisdom +6		 194000gp
Ring of Wizardry I, Wizardry II and Wizardry III		 170000gp
Ring of Wizardry IV and Protection +5				 200000gp
Quiver
- Arrows (20)						  3lb	      1gp
Howard's Handy Haversack				  5lb	   2000gp
- Arrows (400)						 60lb	     20gp
- Cold Weather Outfit					  7lb	      8gp
- Cold Weather Outfit					  7lb	      8gp
- Crowbar						  5lb	      2gp
- Everburning Torch					  1lb	    110gp
- Explorer's Outfit					  8lb	     10gp
- Harp of Charming					  5lb	   7500gp
- Luckstone							  20000gp
- Miner's Pick						 10lb	      3gp
- Pearls (20)							   1000gp
- Silk Rope						  5lb	     10gp
- Sledge						 10lb	      1gp
- Tan Bag of Tricks						   6300gp
Clear Spindle Ioun Stone					   4000gp
Dusty Rose Prism Ioun Stone					   5000gp
Dark Blue Rhomboid Ioun Stone					  10000gp
Indescent Spindle Ioun Stone					  18000gp
Pale Green Prism Ioun Stone					  30000gp
Orange Prism Ioun Stone						  30000gp

Other Expenses:
Summon Familiar (Hawk) Materials				    100gp
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5					 137500gp
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5, Donated to Cohort		 137500gp
Manual of Quickness of Action +5				 137500gp
Manual of Quickness of Action +5, Donated to Cohort		 137500gp
Manual of Bodily Health +5					 137500gp
Manual of Bodily Health +5, Donated to Cohort			 137500gp
Tome of Clear Thought +5					 137500gp
Tome of Clear Thought +5, Donated to Cohort			 137500gp
Tome of Understanding +5					 137500gp
Tome of Understanding +5, Donated to Cohort			 137500gp
Tome of Leadership and Influence +5				 137500gp
Tome of Leadership and Influence +5, Donated to Cohort		 137500gp

Total Weight:	141lb
Money:		3380pp, 114gp, 119sp, 110cp
```


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm really sorry for the delay. Appearantly, making an epic character takes a lot longer than I originally suspected, especially when it comes to items. On top of that, I got really annoyed by my original build and restarted from scratch. Anyhow, here it is, probably filled with errors, so anyone who spots any, feel free to tell me.

Some stuff about the stats:
Picked Fighter at level 1
Fighter6/Sorceror6/Arcane Archer6/Eldritch Knight 2 at level 20
Tomes and Age between 20 and 21

For background, was it supposed to relate to the other characters?


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 25, 2003)

Oh, yeah the equipment was by far the hardest part of making an Epic character, it get's easier the second time around from what I have found.  Glad to see you are still with us.  On the other hand, when is the cohort going to be posted


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

Uhh, what level would he be? I know my cousin had plans for it (probably a priest/meatshield), but nothing final until level was known.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 25, 2003)

I show your leadership score to be 50 which would make your cohort 30th level.  (This assumes maximum bonus and no penalties)  His equipment can come to 570,000gp


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

Spoken with my cousin, he's gonna make a Human Paladin6/Cleric16/Thaumaturgist4/Hierophant4. Right now, his AC is 47 in general and 60 when fighting defensively, so that should give you an idea about what kind of character'll be coming in.


----------



## Arknath (Oct 29, 2003)

<frustration>

Any word on where we stand?  Are we still waiting on ONE person??

</frustration>


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm working with my cousin on his character, so far classes, attribute scores, items and feats are done. Skills, description and story ties with my char as still to be done.

But that's just my cohort, not a PC, so we could start once Jemal approved my char.

Question, does a cleric receive a 10th level domain spell with increased spell capacity?


----------



## BlueFlame (Oct 29, 2003)

K, hello there!!!

I am the nephew of Thels: Sorry to keep you guys waiting, I had troubles with my internet, and LOTS of troubles with building the char, since I am not used of making it this far IRL! 

Anyhow, I hope I can keep up with you guys. The char is finished, I only need to get the story tie right, but that will be no problem I think. Thels will post my charsheet a.s.a.p., k guys?

If you have got any questions: Go on ahead!


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

I post it? Oh well, here's what we got so far... needs a decent format though:
	
	



```
Human Paladin4/Cleric of Pelor16/Thaumaturgist4/Hierophant4

                Base	Race	Level	Age	Inher	Items	Feats	Final
Strength:	 16			 -1	 +5	 +6		 26 ( +8)
Dexterity:	  8			 -1	 +5	 +6		 18 ( +4)
Constitution:	 16			 -1	 +5	 +6		 26 ( +8)
Intelligence:	 10			 +1	 +5	 +6		 20 ( +5)
Wisdom:		 18		 +7	 +1	 +5	 +6	 +1	 38 (+14)
Charisma:	 14			 +1	 +5	 +6		 26 ( +8)

		Bab	Fort	Ref	Will
Paladin6	 +6	 +5	 +2	 +2
Cleric14	+10	 +9	 +4	 +9

Basic		+16	+14	 +6	+11
Epic		 +4	 +4	 +4	 +4
Abilities		 +8	 +4	+13
Divine Grace		 +8	 +8	 +8

Total			+34	+22	+36

Mithral Full Plate +5						 35500 gp 50lb
  Medium Armor, +13 AC, Max Dex +3, ACP -3, ASF 25%

Longsword, Defender +5						 72315 gp
Amulet of Natural Armor +5, Wisdom +6 and Constitution +6	194000 gp
Headband of Intelligence +6					 36000 gp
Belt of Giant Strength +6					 36000 gp 1lb
Gloves of Dexterity +6						 36000 gp
Ring of Protection +5						 50000 gp
Tower Shield +5							 25180 gp 45lb
Dusty Rose Prism Ioun Stone +1					  5000 gp
Cloak of Charisma +6 and Epic Spell Resistance			362000 gp 2lb
3005 gp remaining

Abilities:
Weapon Proficiency: All Simple and Martial
Armor Proficiency: All
Shield Proficiency
Aura of Good
Detect Evil
Smite Evil 2/day
Divine Grace
Lay on Hands 6 levels
Aura of Courage
Divine Health
Turn Undead 19 levels +1 level +6 synergy
Special Mount
Remove Disease 1/week
No Evil Spells
Spontaneous Casting
Strength and Sun Domains
+16 Strength 1/day
Greater Turning 1/day
Improved Ally
Augment Summoning
Extended Summoning
Contigent Summoning
Faith Healing
Mastery of Energy
Divine Reach
Double Divine Reach

Skills:
Diplomacy 33 +8 Synergy
Handle Animal 5
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) 5
Knowledge (Religion) 25
Ride 9 +2 Synergy
Sense Motive 33
Tumble 5 (Crossclass)

Feats:
Combat Expertise
Dodge
Endurance
Improved Turning
Quicken Spell
Spell Focus: Conjuration
Tower Shield Proficiency

Epic Feats:
Great Wisdom
Improved Quicken Spell
Improved Spell Capacity
Planar Turning

Paladin Spells:	5
Cleric Spells:	6/9+1/9+2/8+1/8+1/8+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/6+1/3+1
```


----------



## BlueFlame (Oct 29, 2003)

PALADIN SPELLS
1ST-LEVEL PALADIN SPELLS
Bless: Allies gain +1 on attack rolls and +1 on saves against fear.
Bless Water: Makes holy water.*
Bless Weapon: Weapon strikes true against evil foes.*
Create Water: Creates 2 gallons/level of pure water.
Cure Light Wounds: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level (max +5).
Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or small object.
Detect Undead: Reveals undead within 60 ft.
Divine Favor: You gain +1 per three levels on attack and damage rolls.*
Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
Magic Weapon: Weapon gains +1 bonus.
Protection from Chaos/Evil: +2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders.*
Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.*
Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
Restoration, Lesser: Dispels magical ability penalty or repairs 1d4 ability damage.
Virtue: Subject gains 1 temporary hp.

CLERIC SPELLS
0-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS (ORISONS)
Create Water: Creates 2 gallons/level of pure water.*
Cure Minor Wounds: Cures 1 point of damage.
Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.*
Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or object.*
Guidance: +1 on one attack roll, saving throw, or skill check.
Inflict Minor Wounds: Touch attack, 1 point of damage.
Light: Object shines like a torch.*
Mending: Makes minor repairs on an object.
Purify Food and Drink: Purifies 1 cu. ft./level of food or water.*
Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.*
Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
Virtue: Subject gains 1 temporary hp.
1ST-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS
Bane: Enemies take –1 on attack rolls and saves against fear.
Bless: Allies gain +1 on attack rolls and saves against fear.
Bless Water M: Makes holy water.*
Cause Fear: One creature of 5 HD or less flees for 1d4 rounds.
Command: One subject obeys selected command for 1 round.*
Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.*
Cure Light Wounds: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level (max +5).
Curse Water M: Makes unholy water.
Deathwatch: Reveals how near death subjects within 30 ft. are.
Detect Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: Reveals creatures, spells, or objects of selected alignment.
Detect Undead: Reveals undead within 60 ft.
Divine Favor: You gain +1 per three levels on attack and damage rolls.
Doom: One subject takes –2 on attack rolls, damage rolls, saves, and checks.
Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
Entropic Shield: Ranged attacks against you have 20% miss chance.
Hide from Undead: Undead can’t perceive one subject/level.
Inflict Light Wounds: Touch deals 1d8 damage +1/level (max +5).
Magic Stone: Three stones gain +1 on attack, deal 1d6 +1 damage.
Magic Weapon: Weapon gains +1 bonus.
Obscuring Mist: Fog surrounds you.*
Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: +2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders.*
Remove Fear: Suppresses fear or gives +4 on saves against fear for one subject + one per four levels.*
Sanctuary: Opponents can’t attack you, and you can’t attack.*
Shield of Faith: Aura grants +2 or higher deflection bonus.*
Summon Monster I: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.*
2ND-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS
Aid: +1 on attack rolls and saves against fear, 1d8 temporary hp +1/level (max +10).
Align Weapon: Weapon becomes good, evil, lawful, or chaotic.*
Augury M F: Learns whether an action will be good or bad.
Bear’s Endurance: Subject gains +4 to Con for 1 min./level.*
Bull’s Strength: Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level.
Calm Emotions: Calms creatures, negating emotion effects.
Consecrate M: Fills area with positive energy, making undead weaker.
Cure Moderate Wounds: Cures 2d8 damage +1/level (max +10).
Darkness: 20-ft. radius of supernatural shadow.
Death Knell: Kills dying creature; you gain 1d8 temporary hp, +2 to Str, and +1 level.
Delay Poison: Stops poison from harming subject for 1 hour/level.*
Desecrate M: Fills area with negative energy, making undead stronger.
Eagle’s Splendor: Subject gains +4 to Cha for 1 min./level.
Enthrall: Captivates all within 100 ft. + 10 ft./level.
Find Traps: Notice traps as a rogue does.*
Gentle Repose: Preserves one corpse.
Hold Person: Paralyzes one humanoid for 1 round/level.
Inflict Moderate Wounds: Touch attack, 2d8 damage +1/level (max +10).
Make Whole: Repairs an object.
Owl’s Wisdom: Subject gains +4 to Wis for 1 min./level.*
Remove Paralysis: Frees one or more creatures from paralysis or slow effect.*
Resist Energy: Ignores 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type.*
Restoration, Lesser: Dispels magical ability penalty or repairs 1d4 ability damage.*
Shatter: Sonic vibration damages objects or crystalline creatures.
Shield Other F: You take half of subject’s damage.
Silence: Negates sound in 15-ft. radius.
Sound Burst: Deals 1d8 sonic damage to subjects; may stun them.
Spiritual Weapon: Magic weapon attacks on its own.
Status: Monitors condition, position of allies.
Summon Monster II: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.*
Undetectable Alignment: Conceals alignment for 24 hours.
Zone of Truth: Subjects within range cannot lie.
3RD-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS
Animate Dead M: Creates undead skeletons and zombies.
Bestow Curse: –6 to an ability score; –4 on attack rolls, saves, and checks; or 50% chance of losing each action.
Blindness/Deafness: Makes subject blinded or deafened.
Contagion: Infects subject with chosen disease.
Continual Flame M: Makes a permanent, heatless torch.
Create Food and Water: Feeds three humans (or one horse)/level.
Cure Serious Wounds: Cures 3d8 damage +1/level (max +15).
Daylight: 60-ft. radius of bright light.
Deeper Darkness: Object sheds supernatural shadow in 60-ft. radius.
Dispel Magic: Cancels spells and magical effects.*
Glyph of Warding M: Inscription harms those who pass it.*
Helping Hand: Ghostly hand leads subject to you.
Inflict Serious Wounds: Touch attack, 3d8 damage +1/level (max +15).
Invisibility Purge: Dispels invisibility within 5 ft./level.
Locate Object: Senses direction toward object (specific or type).
Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: As protection spells, but 10-ft. radius and 10 min./level.
Magic Vestment: Armor or shield gains +1 enhancement per four levels.*
Meld into Stone: You and your gear merge with stone.
Obscure Object: Masks object against scrying.*
Prayer: Allies +1 bonus on most rolls, enemies –1 penalty.
Protection from Energy: Absorb 12 points/level of damage from one kind of energy.*
Remove Blindness/Deafness: Cures normal or magical conditions.*
Remove Curse: Frees object or person from curse.*
Remove Disease: Cures all diseases affecting subject.*
Searing Light: Ray deals 1d8/two levels damage, more against undead.
Speak with Dead: Corpse answers one question/two levels.
Stone Shape: Sculpts stone into any shape.
Summon Monster III: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.*
Water Breathing: Subjects can breathe underwater.
Water Walk: Subject treads on water as if solid.
Wind Wall: Deflects arrows, smaller creatures, and gases.
4TH-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS
Air Walk: Subject treads on air as if solid (climb at 45-degree angle).
Control Water: Raises or lowers bodies of water.
Cure Critical Wounds: Cures 4d8 damage +1/level (max +20).
Death Ward: Grants immunity to death spells and negative energy effects.*
Dimensional Anchor: Bars extradimensional movement.
Discern Lies: Reveals deliberate falsehoods.
Dismissal: Forces a creature to return to native plane.
Divination M: Provides useful advice for specific proposed actions.
Divine Power: You gain attack bonus, +6 to Str, and 1 hp/level.*
Freedom of Movement: Subject moves normally despite impediments.
Giant Vermin: Turns centipedes, scorpions, or spiders into giant vermin.
Imbue with Spell Ability: Transfer spells to subject.
Inflict Critical Wounds: Touch attack, 4d8 damage +1/level (max +20).
Magic Weapon, Greater: +1 bonus/four levels (max +5).*
Neutralize Poison: Immunizes subject against poison, detoxifies venom in or on subject.*
Planar Ally, Lesser X: Exchange services with a 6 HD extraplanar creature.
Poison: Touch deals 1d10 Con damage, repeats in 1 min.
Repel Vermin: Insects, spiders, and other vermin stay 10 ft. away.
Restoration M: Restores level and ability score drains.*
Sending: Delivers short message anywhere, instantly.
Spell Immunity: Subject is immune to one spell per four levels.*
Summon Monster IV: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.*
Tongues: Speak any language.*
5TH-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS
Atonement F X: Removes burden of misdeeds from subject.
Break Enchantment: Frees subjects from enchantments, alterations, curses, and petrification.*
Command, Greater: As command, but affects one subject/level.*
Commune X: Deity answers one yes-or-no question/level.
Cure Light Wounds, Mass: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level for many creatures.
Dispel Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: +4 bonus against attacks.
Disrupting Weapon: Melee weapon destroys undead.
Flame Strike: Smite foes with divine fire (1d6/level damage).
Hallow M: Designates location as holy.*
Inflict Light Wounds, Mass: Deals 1d8 damage +1/level to many creatures.
Insect Plague: Locust swarms attack creatures.
Mark of Justice: Designates action that will trigger curse on subject.
Plane Shift F: As many as eight subjects travel to another plane.*
Raise Dead M: Restores life to subject who died as long as one day/level ago.
Righteous Might: Your size increases, and you gain combat bonuses.
Scrying F: Spies on subject from a distance.*
Slay Living: Touch attack kills subject.
Spell Resistance: Subject gains SR 12 + level.*
Summon Monster V: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.*
Symbol of Pain M: Triggered rune wracks nearby creatures with pain.
Symbol of Sleep M: Triggered rune puts nearby creatures into catatonic slumber.
True Seeing M: Lets you see all things as they really are.
Unhallow M: Designates location as unholy.
Wall of Stone: Creates a stone wall that can be shaped.*
6TH-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS
Animate Objects: Objects attack your foes.
Antilife Shell: 10-ft. field hedges out living creatures.
Banishment: Banishes 2 HD/level of extraplanar creatures.*
Bear’s Endurance, Mass: As bear’s endurance, affects one subject/ level.
Blade Barrier: Wall of blades deals 1d6/level damage.
Bull’s Strength, Mass: As bull’s strength, affects one subject/level.
Create Undead: Create ghouls, ghasts, mummies, or mohrgs.
Cure Moderate Wounds, Mass: Cures 2d8 damage +1/level for many creatures.
Dispel Magic, Greater: As dispel magic, but up to +20 on check.
Eagle’s Splendor, Mass: As eagle’s splendor, affects one subject/level.
Find the Path: Shows most direct way to a location.
Forbiddance M: Blocks planar travel, damages creatures of different alignment.
Geas/Quest: As lesser geas, plus it affects any creature.
Glyph of Warding, Greater: As glyph of warding, but up to 10d8 damage or 6th-level spell.*
Harm: Deals 10 points/level damage to target.
Heal: Cures 10 points/level of damage, all diseases and mental conditions.*
Heroes’ Feast: Food for one creature/level cures and grants combat bonuses.*
Inflict Moderate Wounds, Mass: Deals 2d8 damage +1/level to many creatures.
Owl’s Wisdom, Mass: As owl’s wisdom, affects one subject/level.*
Planar Ally X: As lesser planar ally, but up to 12 HD.
Summon Monster VI: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.*
Symbol of Fear M: Triggered rune panics nearby creatures.
Symbol of Persuasion M: Triggered rune charms nearby creatures.
Undeath to Death M: Destroys 1d4 HD/level undead (max 20d4).
Wind Walk: You and your allies turn vaporous and travel fast.
Word of Recall: Teleports you back to designated place.*
7TH-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS
Blasphemy: Kills, paralyzes, weakens, or dazes nonevil subjects.
Control Weather: Changes weather in local area.
Cure Serious Wounds, Mass: Cures 3d8 damage +1/level for many creatures.
Destruction F: Kills subject and destroys remains.
Dictum: Kills, paralyzes, slows, or deafens nonlawful subjects.
Ethereal Jaunt: You become ethereal for 1 round/level.
Holy Word: Kills, paralyzes, blinds, or deafens nongood subjects.
Inflict Serious Wounds, Mass: Deals 3d8 damage +1/level to many creatures.
Refuge M: Alters item to transport its possessor to you.
Regenerate: Subject’s severed limbs grow back, cures 4d8 damage +1/level (max +35).*
Repulsion: Creatures can’t approach you.*
Restoration, Greater X: As restoration, plus restores all levels and ability scores.*
Resurrection M: Fully restore dead subject.*
Scrying, Greater: As scrying, but faster and longer.*
Summon Monster VII: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.*
Symbol of Stunning M: Triggered rune stuns nearby creatures.
Symbol of Weakness M: Triggered rune weakens nearby creatures.
Word of Chaos: Kills, confuses, stuns, or deafens nonchaotic subjects.
8TH-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS
Antimagic Field: Negates magic within 10 ft.
Cloak of Chaos F: +4 to AC, +4 resistance, and SR 25 against lawful spells.
Create Greater Undead M: Create shadows, wraiths, spectres, or devourers.
Cure Critical Wounds, Mass: Cures 4d8 damage +1/level for many creatures.
Dimensional Lock: Teleportation and interplanar travel blocked for one day/level.
Discern Location: Reveals exact location of creature or object.
Earthquake: Intense tremor shakes 5-ft./level radius.
Fire Storm: Deals 1d6/level fire damage.*
Holy Aura F: +4 to AC, +4 resistance, and SR 25 against evil spells.*
Planar Ally, Greater X: As lesser planar ally, but up to 18 HD.
Inflict Critical Wounds, Mass: Deals 4d8 damage +1/level to many creatures.
Shield of Law F: +4 to AC, +4 resistance, and SR 25 against chaotic spells.*
Spell Immunity, Greater: As spell immunity, but up to 8th-level spells.*
Summon Monster VIII: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.*
Symbol of Death M: Triggered rune slays nearby creatures.*
Symbol of Insanity M: Triggered rune renders nearby creatures insane.
Unholy Aura F: +4 to AC, +4 resistance, and SR 25 against good spells.

9TH-LEVEL CLERIC SPELLS
Astral Projection M: Projects you and companions onto Astral Plane.*
Energy Drain: Subject gains 2d4 negative levels.
Etherealness: Travel to Ethereal Plane with companions.
Gate X: Connects two planes for travel or summoning.
Heal, Mass: As heal, but with several subjects.*
Implosion: Kills one creature/round.
Miracle X: Requests a deity’s intercession.*
Soul Bind F: Traps newly dead soul to prevent resurrection.
Storm of Vengeance: Storm rains acid, lightning, and hail.*
Summon Monster IX: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.*
True Resurrection M: As resurrection, plus remains aren’t needed.*

CLERIC DOMAINS
STRENGTH DOMAIN
Granted Power: You can perform a feat of strength as a supernatural ability. You gain an enhancement bonus to Strength equal to your cleric level. Activating the power is a free action, the power lasts 1 round, and it is usable once per day.
Strength Domain Spells
1 Enlarge Person: Humanoid creature doubles in size.
2 Bull’s Strength: Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level.
3 Magic Vestment: Armor or shield gains +1 enhancement per four levels.
4 Spell Immunity: Subject is immune to one spell per four levels.
5 Righteous Might: Your size increases, and you gain combat bonuses.
6 Stoneskin M: Ignore 10 points of damage per attack.
7 Grasping Hand: Large hand provides cover, pushes, or grapples.
8 Clenched Fist: Large hand provides cover, pushes, or attacks your foes.
9 Crushing Hand: Large hand provides cover, pushes, or crushes your foes.

SUN DOMAIN
Granted Power: Once per day, you can perform a greater turning against undead in place of a regular turning. The greater turning is like a normal turning except that the undead creatures that would be turned are destroyed instead.
Sun Domain Spells
1 Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
2 Heat Metal: Make metal so hot it damages those who touch it.
3 Searing Light: Ray deals 1d8/two levels, more against undead.
4 Fire Shield: Creatures attacking you take fire damage; you’re protected from heat or cold.
5 Flame Strike: Smite foes with divine fire (1d6/level damage).
6 Fire Seeds: Acorns and berries become grenades and bombs.
7 Sunbeam: Beam blinds and deals 4d6 damage.
8 Sunburst: Blinds all within 10 ft., deals 6d6 damage.
9 Prismatic Sphere: As prismatic wall, but surrounds on all sides.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay, good, are we ready?

Jemal?

Pyrex, you still with us buddy?


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 30, 2003)

Still here, still watching.  Still waiting for the game to start.


----------



## BlueFlame (Oct 30, 2003)

Yep, ready....


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 13, 2003)

Hello?  Jemal?


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 21, 2003)

And another game dies...


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 21, 2003)

Looks that way...


----------



## Velenne (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I will not be able to join this game after all. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 25, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I will not be able to join this game after all.
> 
> Good Luck with the game.





Thels, I think this is long dead, but thanks for the notice anyway.


----------

